# The tests were wrong. I can't even say it.



## coppers-mom

No, no, no.

I hope and pray your vet has better answers tomorrow.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so, so sorry. I don't even know what to say. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I am so sorry.. I don't have anything to say that will help, but you and sweet Tesia will be in my thoughts. Hoping for the best..


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very sorry, {{Hugs}} to you and sweet Tee. Prayers for you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry to hear this news and I hope and pray that they made a huge mistake with her pathology. My heart goes out to you- I cannot even imagine the shock and grief you are feeling right now.


----------



## ssacres

So sorry. I am praying that the tests were wrong. Hugs...


----------



## TheZ's

I'm so sorry. Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Tesia. Our Zeke had a melanoma which required a further surgery to make sure there were clear margins but it was quite different in that it was on his lip and not very large. I'd try to press for an explanation of the inconsistent test results.


----------



## suzydee

*I am so sorry your precious Tesia has to go thru this! I will pray tonight that there will be better news for you. *


----------



## Millie'sMom

I am so sorry about Tesia. You must be so confused right now, as well as devasted. I will pray that the needle aspiration was correct and the mistake is in the histology. I see you are in Toronto, TEC is great place, they have all the specialists on staff and they ones I have dealt with have been great. Do you think a second opinion would be beneficial? If you are not interested in TEC there is always Uof Guelph.

Prayers going out to you and Tesia


----------



## Lucky Penny

My heart breaks for you. How difficult it must be for you right now. Tesia looks so happy in your photo. She sounds like a strong girl, you and her can get through this together. 

My one girl, Penny has cancer, so I know how important tests are, and how painful they can be with results you hope not for. It has to be frustrating, and I hope you get some answers from your vet. Sending you some positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Tesia. (((HUGS))).


----------



## bljohnson4

I'm so sorry .


----------



## DreamingGold

So many thoughts and prayers... <3


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for the difference in results. I will keep Tesia and you in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry that you received such devastating news......

I will keep you and Tesia in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

I'm so sorry you got this diagnosis. Please consider that many dogs with T and B cell do well with surgery and chemotherapy and live out their normal life spans.

I'm subscribed to your thread and will keep up on Tee's progress. 

Stay strong. This isn't a death sentence


----------



## hubbub

I can't believe I missed the original thread, but I'm so very sorry for this news. I can unfortunately say that I've been in similar situations over the last few years and completely understand your emotions. Once the FNA showed malignancy, but the mass was benign and another where the FNA showed benign tumor, but the histology revealed a malignant tumor. The first time it happened I was so overwhelmed with anger and sadness. I didn't know if I wanted to fight with someone or fall into a heap and cry. 

I was told that for us, unfortunately, the definitive results were from the histology. The FNA, even with multiple draws, could possibly miss cancerous cells or pull cells that appear unusual, but until histology is complete it's a "best guess" situation. 

She also had a suspected melanoma removed from her side. At the time, I kept asking the oncologist how she would get melanoma on her side, under all that hair, as an inside dog. He told me that melanomas come up all over the place and it wasn't unusual for it to be in a less traditional location. 

I agree with your vet's recommendation to make an appt with the oncologist. We sending thoughts and prayers of strength, patience and resolve to you and your lovely girl.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm crying as I read this. I'm so **** sorry you are going through this. Prayers for you both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry you are going through this with your Tesia. I'm thinking of you and your sweet girl.


----------



## OutWest

I'm so sorry about this diagnosis. You really had no preparation for it so it's made that much more devastating. Sending good thoughts to you and sweet Tesia. I hope the vet has improved news for you when all the tests are done and double checked.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm so, so sorry! I will add her and you to the prayer list ♥


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so sorry to hear this. My Honey had a place on her rear leg thought to be nothing, but when he removed it he said it looked "ugly" underneath, so sent it off---grade 2 mast cell tumor. No clean edges, so he had to remove a larger area. This was 3 years ago this past June and she is 11, even tho we don't celebrate her 11th birthday until Dec. which is also her 10th anniversary adoption day. I hope and pray you get the same results with you sweet girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry, I've been there. Hugs and prayers.
Adding Tesia to GRF Prayers list.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/83980-grf-prayer-list-6.html#post1844012


.


----------



## love never dies

I am sorry to hear... I don't know what to say. Sending prayers and hugs. 
Tomorrow is better.


----------



## kwhit

Oh no...I am so very, very sorry. You and sweet Tesia are in my thoughts. I truly hope that there was some mix up with the reports. I just don't get how the two tests can be so different in their diagnosis. Big hugs for both of you...


----------



## Pixie

So sorry to hear that. I am sending you a lot of good energy so the operation goes well and your girl is up and bouncing in no time


----------



## Dallas Gold

I woke up thinking about you both. Please let us know when your appt with the oncologist is. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sending positive thoughts & prayers that all works out well!


----------



## inge

I am so, so sorry...


----------



## carolynk9

I am very sorry to read this news. Fletcher had a tumor (melanoma) on his lip and the vet said it looked benign and I was so relieved at this news. He had it removed with clean margins.
Then the pathology report revealed it as malignant. I was a mess after hearing this. We had a consult with an oncologist and the vet was very concerned at the aggressiveness of the cancer cells splitting so Fletcher had to undergo a second surgery to get wider margins. We started the melanoma vaccine after surgery (Nov.2011) He beat the melanoma but hermangio was what took him last month.
I am sending healing prayers your way. I know how you feel.


----------



## Capt Jack

There are no words I can say to you so I'm signing off for a moment & get on my knees.So sorry,be strong for your pup


----------



## goldensrbest

OH, THAT IS SO WRONG, i hope you find out better news.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I am so sorry, Hugs for you and Tee!

Will keep both of you in my prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so so sorry. Many prayers headed your way.


----------



## cubbysan

Praying for you and Tess for the best possible outcome. Hopefully it is a mistake.


----------



## Otter

I too am very sorry to read this.


----------



## swishywagga

*Our prayers and thoughts are with you*

We too here in the UK took our Barnaby for a wart removal which later turned out to be cancer, the attitude of the vet was disgraceful, our thoughts and prayers are with you at this terrible time, with all our best wishes across the miles x


----------



## Ljilly28

I immediately got tears in my eyes reading the op. I am so very sorry. So many of us can share our tears with yours over cancer and beloved goldens, but that is no consolation for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I thank each and every one of you who has taken the time to reply, and to pray, and to send good wishes. I cannot express how much this means to me and how lucky I feel to have you all here. I know you all understand. I don't even need to say certain things - and you will understand.

I feel exhausted right now - mostly mentally. But I didn't sleep much either, my mind was just spinning through everything. I am just so confused and devastated. And then poor Tee threw up at 5:30am. Hopefully that was just the addition of the new antibiotic. Her poor tummy has so many drugs going into it right now.  When we woke again later in the morning, she came and snuggled up right beside me. She has always known what's in my heart. I stayed in bed with her beside me for almost an extra hour. 

Otherwise, she continues to be her bright little self. It just kills me looking at her jumping out of her skin (she has had no walks, nevermind a run in a week). I just think, how how how? She ate all her food this morning. She looks good - except for the big wound underneath that is still dripping and still red. 

The appt is at 2:30 this afternoon. I will come back and give an update. I'm going to reply to a few specific messages, but please know how much each of you being there is helping me. Thank you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Millie'sMom said:


> I am so sorry about Tesia. You must be so confused right now, as well as devasted. I will pray that the needle aspiration was correct and the mistake is in the histology. I see you are in Toronto, TEC is great place, they have all the specialists on staff and they ones I have dealt with have been great. Do you think a second opinion would be beneficial? If you are not interested in TEC there is always Uof Guelph.
> 
> Prayers going out to you and Tesia


Is the TEC the same as the VEC? At Yonge and Davenport? I think that is where I will see the oncologist. My vet recommended Dr. Finora there, or another oncologist in Mississauga. But I think I'm going to go with VEC - it is nearer to me, and it is part of the 24/7 emergency clinic. I have a familiarity with it, as Tee has been there for an emergency in the past (and they were wonderful), and if I ever needed to bring her there in an emergency, her full oncology file will be there. I went on their site yesterday and started looking through the literature they have on cancer. I expect I will be calling them after our regular vet appt this afternoon. Did you deal with an oncologist there?


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry that you are going through this, we are thinking of you and praying for your little girl. I hope that the vet can you some more information.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> I can't believe I missed the original thread, but I'm so very sorry for this news. I can unfortunately say that I've been in similar situations over the last few years and completely understand your emotions. Once the FNA showed malignancy, but the mass was benign and another where the FNA showed benign tumor, but the histology revealed a malignant tumor. The first time it happened I was so overwhelmed with anger and sadness. I didn't know if I wanted to fight with someone or fall into a heap and cry.
> 
> I was told that for us, unfortunately, the definitive results were from the histology. The FNA, even with multiple draws, could possibly miss cancerous cells or pull cells that appear unusual, but until histology is complete it's a "best guess" situation.
> 
> She also had a suspected melanoma removed from her side. At the time, I kept asking the oncologist how she would get melanoma on her side, under all that hair, as an inside dog. He told me that melanomas come up all over the place and it wasn't unusual for it to be in a less traditional location.
> 
> I agree with your vet's recommendation to make an appt with the oncologist. We sending thoughts and prayers of strength, patience and resolve to you and your lovely girl.


You _have_ been through exactly the same devastating roller coaster.  I am sorry for you, too. 

I know when they did the FNA, there was the caveat that it is preliminary. But my vet felt very confident - she specifically told me she took lots of samples because the mass was so large and there were two smaller masses attached to it. It's just SO different. I read through both reports yesterday, and googled what I didn't understand (all the terminology around the description of the cells, for example) and it was just like they were looking at two different masses. :no:

But, the small hard lump on her back WAS grade one cancer. And the histology suggests the big mass under her leg and that small back tumour are related. I think was is hurting me most right now is knowing that they didn't get clean margins on the big one because it was supposedly benign. And so she still has cancer in her, and she needs to undergo another surgery. Your reaction was exactly mine - I didn't know whether to be angry or just fall into a heap and cry. But I've just been crying. All while constantly telling Tesia softly in her ear that she is going to be just fine. She is a strong girl, and she will be fine. I need to believe that with all my heart.


----------



## GoldenCamper

So sorry for what you are going through. Good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Sweet Girl

3 goldens said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. My Honey had a place on her rear leg thought to be nothing, but when he removed it he said it looked "ugly" underneath, so sent it off---grade 2 mast cell tumor. No clean edges, so he had to remove a larger area. This was 3 years ago this past June and she is 11, even tho we don't celebrate her 11th birthday until Dec. which is also her 10th anniversary adoption day. I hope and pray you get the same results with you sweet girl.


Thank you for this. It gives me hope. I am so worried about her having another surgery. But if getting out cleaner margins will help her recover better, I know it will help her. Right now, that wound is not healing well, and there is suspicion that it is because there is still cancer there. I'm not sure whether the oncologist does surgery himself and will do the next one; I guess I will find all this out.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> I woke up thinking about you both. Please let us know when your appt with the oncologist is. ((((HUGS))))


Thank you - it touches me that Tee has touched so many people's hearts here. I know I, too, have spent so much time thinking about many of the sweet dogs here and what they're going through. This is the first time I've been on the other end. I now know how much it means.


----------



## Florabora22

I've been following your story with Tesia, and I'm so sorry that this has turned out the way it has. I hope you can develop a good plan with the oncologist, they really are such a help. We worked for weeks with an oncologist when Carmella had a cancer scare, and she was absolutely wonderful.

I'm pulling for you and Tesia!


----------



## leesooim

I am so sorry you're going through this! Sending positive vibes and love your way. I'll keep you and your beautiful girl in my thoughts as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so very sorry to read about the test results. Please know I'm thinking of you and praying for you and your sweet girl.


----------



## puddinhd58

So very sorry to hear the nightmare you are going through... Unfortunately many of us here have been down this awful road.

I thank God I found this forum when I did because the support I received here helped me make it through on days I thought I just couldn't. 

You and Tesia have my prayers and hugs...


----------



## tikiandme

I'm praying for you and Tesia. Please take care of yourself and stay strong for Tesia.


----------



## rbrooks

We are praying for you and Tesia!!

Bob and Jackson


----------



## Finn's Fan

Sweet Girl, I will keep you and Tesia in my thoughts as you navigate this journey. You're a wonderful dog mom, so she will get all the good care that's possible. Fingers crossed for a good outcome.....


----------



## Sweet Girl

Well, it got worse today. I just can't even conceive of this all. I feel like I am walking around in a haze. 

I took her to the vet for her daily check - and the wound was open and infected. My dear vet, the one I consider my real vet (as opposed to the other vets in the clinic who all have treated Tee this past week), cleaned it as best she could and said that she was going to call the surgeon at the VEC (which is the emergency clinic here, but also where the specialists are). She said she would see if he could see Tesia today, try to expedite her case - and if he couldn't, she said that I should take Tee in as an emergency. I wasn't home 10 minutes before she called me and said the surgeon wanted me to bring Tee right away. 

So he looked at her wound - and looked at everything else going on. He called in the oncologist to consult. He told me he would treat the infection conservatively - basically open it and flush it out, put Tee on IV antiobiotics, pack it with sterile gauze, and then tomorrow, unpack it, flush it again, and just keep her there til it's healed enough. He was very confident he could fix that. 

But he said he did not want to go in and operate on the mass again until they know what kind of cancer it is. So she was to have x-rays and an ultrasound tonight because he feared that if there was a bump on her back and a huge one under her leg... there is probably cancer somewhere else. And he was right. There is cancer in her lungs, too. Four nodules. He saw it, he had the oncologist look, and he concurred. It wasn't even worth doing an ultrasound, he said. 

They ruled out lymphoma. It appears to be a more rare melanoma. 90% of dog melanoma is oral, but they fully examined her and Tee has no lesions at all in her mouth - or in her nailbed, where they also see it. But until they are 100% sure what it is, they can't start to treat. 

But it is cancer for sure. And it is in her lungs for sure. My sweet girl who was the picture of health just seven days ago now has cancer everywhere. I am beyond devastated. It just makes no sense. She was still bright and cheerful today, as she fought this infection. She wanted nothing more than to run and play. She is the picture pf happiness. Even the surgeon commented on how healthy and bright she is. 

I have cried more in the past 24 hours than I feel I have in my life. And she's not even here with me tonight. She is in the hospital. My heart has ached for so many of you who have gone through this. It is just so desperately awful.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so sorry to hear this update. I know when Clyde was recently in the vets for 6 days with pancreatitis, I was devistated. More thoughts and prayers coming your way. Bless you guys.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry. I can't even imagine how devestated you must feel. Sending prayers to you and Tesia.


----------



## mickeychick

I am so sorry, there are no words. Just can't imagine what you must be feeling. I will keep you and Tesia in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so sorry. Sending lots of prayers for Tesia.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

No no no no no. I haven't logged on since yesterday. I'm so sorry this has happened and cannot imagine 

My roommate treated her cat at VEC for cancer three years ago with that same Dr. and she said he was FANTASTIC.

If you need a Toronto friend for anything, anything at all, just drop me a note. Sydney and I will have you in our thoughts.


----------



## Phillyfisher

I am so sorry to hear this. You and Tesia will be in my prayers. I so hate cancer.


----------



## PrincessDi

I have no idea why I didn't see this last night. I'm in tears reading through all that you and your sweet girl are going through! I understand your shock, emotions and devastation. I'm so very sorry! Am on the way to light a candle for your girl that they are able to treat her and buy more precious time.


----------



## Ranger

I'm just seeing this now and am so, so sorry this is happening to you and sweet Tesia. I don't even know what to say...

Sending you lots of hugs, wishes, prayers and support from Ranger and I.


----------



## Millie'sMom

Sweet Girl said:


> Is the TEC the same as the VEC? At Yonge and Davenport? I think that is where I will see the oncologist. My vet recommended Dr. Finora there, or another oncologist in Mississauga. But I think I'm going to go with VEC - it is nearer to me, and it is part of the 24/7 emergency clinic. I have a familiarity with it, as Tee has been there for an emergency in the past (and they were wonderful), and if I ever needed to bring her there in an emergency, her full oncology file will be there. I went on their site yesterday and started looking through the literature they have on cancer. I expect I will be calling them after our regular vet appt this afternoon. Did you deal with an oncologist there?


Yes it is. Sorry I messed up the name, I thought the name was Toronto Emergency Clinic. I see Drs Gray,and Williams (Opthamology and Cardiology) there and they are wonderful. A friend, whose Wheaton was treated there for cancer recommended them. Would I be correct in assuming the vet in Mississauga is at Mississauga Oakville Emergency Vet Clinic? If it is, I would also go with VEC. 

I will keep praying. I love her adorable white face. Keep on cuddling with her, it is good for both of you.

I am so very sorry, I just read about your day after I had posted this response. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to both you and Tee.


----------



## puddinhd58

I just read your update and am so very sorry. I was so hoping they made some mistake on the biopsy results. 

My thoughts are prayers are with you both. When she gets home spend LOTS of time snuggling and loving on each other.


----------



## dborgers

Sweet Girl's spirit is high, and that's the most important thing for patients. She's in a hospital setting with docs who know what they're doing. 

We know how devastated you must be right now and will continue praying for you two.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I have no words. I'm so sorry. Sending prayers....and hugs to you both ♥


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I am so sorry. I hope there are many more "extra hours" in bed. Many many more.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

I am SO SO SORRY. What a devastating situation. I know it seems so insignificant to offer prayers and well wishes but you have every good thought I have. Wish I could hug you and ease some of your unspeakable sadness. (((( Tesia ))))


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22

I am so sorry....


----------



## goldensrbest

I am very sorry, i know how this just shocks the crap out of you, we have been through it, it happens so quick, love her, let her do anything she wants to do,spoil her.


----------



## bljohnson4

Oh no...I'm so sorry. Sounds like you have an amazing vet and I'm sure they will do everything they can to help your girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so, so very sorry. Words cannot even express.


----------



## Odette3

I am so sorry you are going through this. I have been there. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Because I don't know what to do to help you, I did some research on canine melanomas. 
There is some very promising research regarding the vaccination that's now available, especially for pulmonary lesions. In the study I was reading, after 4 vaccinations the pulmonary lesions seemed to completely resolve in the dog. 
It's something you might want to discuss with the oncologist.
<<hugs>>

here's one link that discusses it, there are many:

http://www.dogcancerblog.com/new-treatment-for-dogs-with-melanoma/

here's one study, although it was done in 2003 and is a small study:

http://clincancerres.aacrjournals.org/content/9/4/1284.full


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry. In my thoughts and prayers keeping you and your sweet girl. That is the worst part that so many of us went thru, it goes so fast no time to take a breath, no time to think and yet laying down on the floor they still wag their tails. Hugs.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Because I don't know what to do to help you, I did some research on canine melanomas.
> There is some very promising research regarding the vaccination that's now available, especially for pulmonary lesions. In the study I was reading, after 4 vaccinations the pulmonary lesions seemed to completely resolve in the dog.
> It's something you might want to discuss with the oncologist.
> <<hugs>>
> 
> here's one link that discusses it, there are many:
> 
> New Treatment for Dogs with Melanoma
> 
> here's one study, although it was done in 2003 and is a small study:
> 
> http://clincancerres.aacrjournals.org/content/9/4/1284.full


Thank you. I am so moved that you took the time to do this. This certainly does give me some hope. I can only hope that the research has advanced even further in the past 9 years. Believe it or not, the oncologist who has taken on Tesia's case was one of the pioneering vets involved in this research of the vaccine being used to treat melanoma. So he has a LOT of experience with it. If it turns out that it is melanoma, I feel we are in very good hands. The form she would have would be the more rare - just 10% of cases - because hers is not in her mouth or paws. But this does suggest there could be some success with slowing the growth of the nodules in her lungs (if they are related). The surgeon last night did say to me 6 months. I just couldn't even bear to write it last night. Writing it here now has just started my tears again.

I just want to know now what kind of cancer it is so we can start treating. Though, I guess, they need to clear up the infection first anyway. My poor girl. I hate that she is in the hospital alone, but I know she is getting good care. It's probably better for her to be there, quiet, having the wound kept clean and open to dry out. Impossible at home. It's just such an empty home without her.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Here is another place to look for support: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/122765-candles-sweet-girl-tesia.html.

Remember that Tesia doesn't know what is happening nor what the future holds for her. She knows and needs your love for her and wants her life with you to be full of joy. It is incredibly difficult to live in the moment while fighting a terminal disease in a beloved animal, but it is one of the best gifts you can give them. 

We want our fur people to be immortal and it tears us to pieces every single time we face the reality that they are not. 

I hope and pray that you have many more days of joy with Tesia.
Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sydney's Mom said:


> No no no no no. I haven't logged on since yesterday. I'm so sorry this has happened and cannot imagine
> 
> My roommate treated her cat at VEC for cancer three years ago with that same Dr. and she said he was FANTASTIC.
> 
> If you need a Toronto friend for anything, anything at all, just drop me a note. Sydney and I will have you in our thoughts.


Thank you so much. 

The staff at the VEC last night were wonderful, from the reception to the vet techs to the surgeon. Wonderful. The surgeon took me on no notice at all, then apologized for the "wait" of one hour in the waiting room. He took her in and started to treat the infection right away, brought in the oncologist, and got further tests (the chest x-ray) done within one hour. I feel we are both in good hands.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so sorry for the news. Glad that Tesia is in good spirits and has a team of vets doing all they can. Thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Millie'sMom said:


> Yes it is. Sorry I messed up the name, I thought the name was Toronto Emergency Clinic. I see Drs Gray,and Williams (Opthamology and Cardiology) there and* they are wonderful*.* A friend, whose Wheaton was treated there for cancer recommended them.* Would I be correct in assuming the vet in Mississauga is at Mississauga Oakville Emergency Vet Clinic? If it is, I would also go with VEC.
> 
> I will keep praying. I love her adorable white face. Keep on cuddling with her, it is good for both of you.
> 
> I am so very sorry, I just read about your day after I had posted this response.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers go out to both you and Tee.


Thank you - and no need to apologize. But it makes me feel even better knowing your friend had a good experience there, too, with oncology, and that you did with opthamology and cardiology. I think it's a really special place. I'm glad that's where Tee is being treated.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldensGirl said:


> Here is another place to look for support: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/122765-candles-sweet-girl-tesia.html.
> 
> Remember that Tesia doesn't know what is happening nor what the future holds for her. She knows and needs your love for her and wants her life with you to be full of joy. It is incredibly difficult to live in the moment while fighting a terminal disease in a beloved animal, but it is one of the best gifts you can give them.
> 
> We want our fur people to be immortal and it tears us to pieces every single time we face the reality that they are not.
> 
> I hope and pray that you have many more days of joy with Tesia.
> Lucy


I am so touched. Thank you for guiding me to the candles. And thank you for the exrta good wishes and support. 

I am definitely trying to live by my own words to others here - to remember Tesia doesn't know she is sick (though she must have some clue as she has been poked and prodded and in vet offices nearly everyday for the past week). But I need to just be positive and happy around her, and help her have the best life, however long or short it might be. (I just made myself start crying again. It doesn't take much right now). 

Thank you.


----------



## hubbub

Sweet Girl said:


> She was still bright and cheerful today, as she fought this infection. She wanted nothing more than to run and play. She is the picture of happiness. Even the surgeon commented on how healthy and bright she is.
> 
> I have cried more in the past 24 hours than I feel I have in my life. And she's not even here with me tonight. She is in the hospital. My heart has ached for so many of you who have gone through this. It is just so desperately awful.


I am so so sorry to see this new discovery. It seems that you have access to a wonderful vet team who will do the best to give Tesia every quality moment that she deserves. I see great hope in that. 

You mentioned how happy Tesia is and I wanted to share the one thing that I learned from my girl immediately and seize on whenever I'm feeling angry/frustrated/sad. 

No matter what, she is LIVING with cancer, not dying from it. Until her last moment, she'll be living. I'll make every effort to honor that and live in that moment with her too. Some people think that it's just semantics, but it's not. She lives for every moment gifted to her and I in turn work to live for each moment gifted to me. It's hard to focus on at times, but I truly believe that was one of the greatest things she was meant to teach me. No matter the time frame they give me with her cancer, each and every moment is a gift. 

I hope she is able to come home soon - I know how quiet things are when they must spend the night away. Use this time to allow yourself to recover from the shock. Do research/reading, cry as much as you need to, lean on the forum for support and write down every question that comes to mind. ((((Big Hugs)))


----------



## Sweet Girl

The VEC just called. Tee did well overnight, but there is a lot of discharge from the wound, and she needs to stay there at least another day and overnight. They had to change the bandage overnight (it makes me feel so good knowing she is being cared for 24-7) and they actually fed her at midnight and she ate all her food. My house is so lonely without her. I'm going to be able to go visit her in a few hours. And they said I can actually call at any hour to just see how she is doing. That will be good if I am awake all night again tonight worrying.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> I am so so sorry to see this new discovery. It seems that you have access to a wonderful vet team who will do the best to give Tesia every quality moment that she deserves. I see great hope in that.
> 
> You mentioned how happy Tesia is and I wanted to share the one thing that I learned from my girl immediately and seize on whenever I'm feeling angry/frustrated/sad.
> 
> *No matter what, she is LIVING with cancer, not dying from it. Until her last moment, she'll be living. I'll make every effort to honor that and live in that moment with her too. Some people think that it's just semantics, but it's not. She lives for every moment gifted to her and I in turn work to live for each moment gifted to me. It's hard to focus on at times, but I truly believe that was one of the greatest things she was meant to teach me. No matter the time frame they give me with her cancer, each and every moment is a gift.*
> 
> I hope she is able to come home soon - I know how quiet things are when they must spend the night away. Use this time to allow yourself to recover from the shock. Do research/reading, cry as much as you need to, lean on the forum for support and write down every question that comes to mind. ((((Big Hugs)))


Thank you. I think I am going to print that out so I can read it everyday. It is so true and so important to remember. She has been an absolute gift to me so I do owe that to her, too. I have treasured every moment of the past 12 years, and I will treasure every moment to come.


----------



## Millie'sMom

Sweet Girl said:


> The VEC just called. Tee did well overnight, but there is a lot of discharge from the wound, and she needs to stay there at least another day and overnight. They had to change the bandage overnight (it makes me feel so good knowing she is being cared for 24-7) and they actually fed her at midnight and she ate all her food. My house is so lonely without her. I'm going to be able to go visit her in a few hours. And they said I can actually call at any hour to just see how she is doing. That will be good if I am awake all night again tonight worrying.


I a glad Tee had a good night and was well taken care of. There are not many goldens that would not enjoy a meal at midnight. Enjoy your visit with her, I am sure she will be thrilled to see you. You are at a wonderful institution and Tee will get the best care available. However, I am sure you can't wait to get her home. It is amazing the difference in a house when your dog is not there.


----------



## vrmueller

Hoping Tesia heals up quickly and can come home to you very soon. I will be keeping you all in my thoughts as you go through this journey. My best to you.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh gosh, I am so sorry that Tesia has to go through this.
All of us tread the "C" word and so many of us have to deal with it or had to deal with it. Me included. 
I am glad that Tesia is doing good and I am sure she is in great hands and the vet team will do their best for her. 
Keeping her in my thoughts!


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm glad she is being well cared for, but so sorry that she isn't able to come home today. On my way to light a candle for sweet Tesia and you and praying that she can be back home tomorrow. Also praying this Oncologist is able to buy much more sweet time for Tesia.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hubbub said:


> No matter what, she is LIVING with cancer, not dying from it. Until her last moment, she'll be living. I'll make every effort to honor that and live in that moment with her too. Some people think that it's just semantics, but it's not. She lives for every moment gifted to her and I in turn work to live for each moment gifted to me. It's hard to focus on at times, but I truly believe that was one of the greatest things she was meant to teach me. No matter the time frame they give me with her cancer, each and every moment is a gift.


Great post. I would like to add I never focused on the time lines given. I flat out refuse to think that way. Doesn't mean I don't go outside and cry.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldenCamper said:


> Great post. I would like to add I never focused on the time lines given. I flat out refuse to think that way. Doesn't mean I don't go outside and cry.


Thank you. Hearing "six months" last night was akin to ripping out my heart. My mind started racing to what we would never do together again. I'm going to decide right now that she is going to defy all the odds. Six months is only the average.


----------



## TheZ's

It sounds like Tesia is getting very good care. Sending prayers and good thoughts for both of you. I agree with the advice to try to live one day at a time and not focus on time lines. None of us knows what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sweet Girl said:


> ... I'm going to decide right now that she is going to defy all the odds. Six months is only the average.


That's the spirit! We have lots of GRF dogs that defy the odds and would be thrilled to add Tesia to the list.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tesia needs to have a long chat with Reno!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Tesia needs to have a long chat with Reno!


I was thinking exactly that today. Reno, Andy... so many others here have beat the odds. It does help me to think positively.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I had a pretty sad visit this afternoon. Tee was so loopy and out of it. I'm not even sure she knew it was me.  She was crying for the first half hour I was there. She finally relaxed a bit, but it took more than an hour for her to even lie down. She was all drowsy, her eyes were all glassy, and she was just so not herself. I've been worried ever since.

So I just called a little while ago. They told me I could call anytime, and I knew I would never sleep tonight thinking about her there so scared. They are so wonderful. The intern caring for her came to the phone right away. She told me she is doing really well - she is no longer sedated and is alert and happy. She was getting a little visit and apparently giving her paw as she always does. I'm so relieved. They have to sedate her everytime they go in to change the bandages because she is so scared. I'm going to make sure to go visit her tomorrow when she is NOT sedated. I wanted to go over just now, but the vet was worried she might be all excited and then anxious if I left and wouldn't sleep. I took her advice - it's about what's best for Tesia. I'm so glad she is not sedated and scared anymore.


----------



## love never dies

Hang in there. All the best.


----------



## PrincessDi

You and Tesia have been in my thoughts all day. I know it had to be so hard to see your girl like that and so hard not to go tonight. Praying that she's able to come home tomorrow, where she can be spoiled. Sending good thoughts that the Oncologist is able to somehow manage this and buy more time. It does sound like you're both in good hands.


----------



## SandyK

I am going to keep positive thoughts that Tesia will beat the odds!!! I hope your little girl gets to come home real soon. Sorry your visit with her scared you...the next one is sure to be better!!


----------



## dborgers

No one looks good in the hospital, especially when they're under sedation.

Take comfort in the knowledge Tesia's getting the care she needs right now. Won't be too long before you can put this behind you and get back to snuggling on the couch.


----------



## hubbub

GoldenCamper said:


> Great post. I would like to add I never focused on the time lines given. I flat out refuse to think that way. Doesn't mean I don't go outside and cry.


I totally agree! I ask because it helps with my decisions, but every quality day is a good day and a victory for us  And, yes, the bathroom at the hospital has seen me cry plenty too.



Sweet Girl said:


> Thank you. Hearing "six months" last night was akin to ripping out my heart. My mind started racing to what we would never do together again. I'm going to decide right now that she is going to defy all the odds. Six months is only the average.


Fantastic attitude! This will give you strength.

:crossfing I hope Tesia is feeling a bit better today when you see her.


----------



## my4goldens

Prayers to you and Tesia. So sorry you are going thru this.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Just catching up on your posts. I've had an animal in the hospital before for a long period of time (U of Guelph) and can sympathize with your feelings about seeing her sedated. Just keep telling yourself she was sedated for a reason - to make her less scared/more comfortable/whatever. That's the kind of care she needs right now. I know, it's really hard.

Sending good thoughts for a visit with her today. My offer still stands if you need anything at all, during the week my office is @ Bloor/Church so I'm right around the corner.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

I just saw your post from Nov. 15 about them being wrong on Tesia's Tests and I am so sorry. Please give her some big hugs and kisses when you see her today.
In the meanwhile, I am praying!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and so sorry that you are going through this with sweet Tesia. I understand exactly how you are feeling, it broke our hearts to have to leave Daisy at the vets and come home without her everyday. Just remember that Tesia is in the best place right now, getting the care and help that she needs. It sounds like you've got a great team looking after her and it's good that you can call anytime to check how she's doing.

Like the others have said there's lots of goldens on here fighting - Andy, Hannah, Reno and lots more, and Tesia can be another one. Goldens have a fantastic spirit and zest for life and will live each moment to the full. Try and stay positive, we are all here for you and understand your pain.


----------



## Claudia M

So so sorry about the news on Tesia. I hope the vet will have more and better answers. Sending good thoughts and hugs to both of you.


----------



## coppers-mom

You and Tee are in my thoughts and prayers.
I hope she is doing better and gets to come home soon.

I am so very sorry you are going through this. Tee is a lovely girl and I know has a soul to match her good looks.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank you all so much. Your support and advice and positive thoughts are helping me so much everyday.

After talking to the intern last night, I slept through the night for the first time since Thursday. I woke up at 8, but then BOLTED out of bed at 8:06 when my phone rang. I saw "emergency vet" on my display and said, "oh, no." But, all was well, thank goodness. The intern felt awful - she said she forgot it was Sunday. I said I didn't care as long as she was okay. 

All is going well with the wound. There is still a LOT of drainage, so she still can't come home today.  The bandages were changed twice overnight, and will be changed multiple times today. But she is being taken off the IV painkillers, and I will be planning my visit to happen before she is sedated again. I really want her to be able to get some comfort from my visit. 

My own vet also called me yesterday to see how Tee is doing. She's the one who got in touch with the surgeon Friday and got her in to see him right away. I had to tell her about the cancer having spread already to Tesia's lungs. She was just stunned and sad, too. She has been so wonderful through this. I told her that, and she said, when she met Tee (just a few weeks ago - she is my regular vet's mat leave replacement) she just felt there was something special about her. She wanted to make sure I feel like she is in good hands, and she said she is going to do some reading and research (assuming it IS melanoma; we won't get the definitive results for at least a week). She also spoke to a pathologist (not THE pathologist who did the test with the different findings who hasn't returned her calls. My vet is furious at the unprofessionalism) about the two different results. She was equally baffled at how they could be so different. I'm still holding out hope that something got mixed up. I know there are nodules in her lungs, but nodules CAN be benign. They are assumed to be cancerous right now because of the large mass and the small back bump being cancer. But if that large mass ISN'T cancer... I have to hold onto that.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

So glad that you will be visiting her today-please give her some big hugs and kisses.
I am praying for Tesia and you!


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely praying that the large one is benign! I'm so glad that you have a vet that is so good! Keeping you and sweet Tesia in our thoughts and praying that she can come home tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet Girl

It's been such a sad four days - so I just want to write about the good visit I had with Tee this afternoon.

She was alert and so happy to see me. She rooooed her happiness, tried to hold my arm in her mouth (despite the cone) and then was thrilled when I showed her I brought a toy for her mouth. We took off the cone so I could kiss her sweet face and head. She had a little snack (man, wet food reeks, but I loved watching her wolf it down - WITH a Tramadol tucked inside!) and a big drink of water, and then curled up beside me and fell fast asleep. I think she probably has been so nervous in back, despite having her own kennel, that she probably isn't sleeping well (I can relate). We just sat quietly together for hours (the hospital sets you up in a private room with blankets on the floor). I couldn't stand to wake her up. Finally, one of the techs came in to check that everything was okay, so since she woke up, I thought it might be good to let her get back into the back room. That was sad, and she totally didn't want to go, but at least I know she was feeling better. Her wound is looking better, too, though it's not for the squeamish. I hope she can come home tomorrow. 

Here she is. She really was looking better today, despite looking a bit sad in the pictures:


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for the update. I'm glad that you got to spend some quality time with Tee, it sounds like spending some time with her Mom today has given her comfort. It really does sound like she is in great hands at the emergency vets.

She's such a beautiful girl, I really do hope that you can get her home with you tomorrow.


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, that poor baby! But, I am happy that she is feeling better and I hope she can come home soon.


----------



## my4goldens

So glad you had a good visit with your sweet girl, she reminds me of my Tess. Bless your girl and you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I've been kind of MIA here lately. I just got caught up on all the post of this thread. I was so sorry to hear the news but I am praying hard that it is another mistake. You and Tess are getting a lot of good thoughts and prayers being sent your way to help her get through all of this....I'm just so sorry that you both are going through all of this. Hugs and :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## bljohnson4

Awww I'm so glad you had a nice visit . Hoping she continues to get better so you can get her home!


----------



## KiwiD

What a sweetheart. I'm glad you got to spend time with her today, you both needed that. Hopefully she can come home soon but until she does it helps to know she's getting such good care where she is.


----------



## amy22

I'm so glad you got to have a visit with your sweet girl.ni am praying for her. Xxoo


----------



## hubbub

So happy to read you had such a good visit today. It's wonderful that they are so proactive in keeping you informed and letting you have private visits like that. 

Those roos were Tesia telling you she's fighting - for both of you  That wet food does stink though. :yuck:


----------



## Millie'sMom

I am so happy you had a better visit with Tee today. Hopefully, she can come home with you tomorrow. As good as VEC is home is still better. 

Prayers going out to you and Tee


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like you had a great visit. She sure is a sweet girl.  

It's so tough when they're in the hospital. A couple more days and this part will be over. You know she loved getting loved on and doesn't know she's sick. Plus, no doubt she's getting lots of ear scratches.


----------



## PrincessDi

I just know that seeing her Mom, was the best medicine for Tesia! I'm so glad that she was feeling better and you had a good visit! I'm on my way to light another candle for your girl, that you're able to take her home hopefully today or tomorrow! Tesia sure has a beautifully, sweet face!


----------



## mooselips

Prayers for you and Tess...and BIG hugs!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I just got my morning update from the intern caring for Tee. Still doing well, still a lot of discharge from the wound, though she thinks it has gone down. 50-50 chance she will come home this afternoon. She is going to be sedated and have her bandages changed around 10, and the surgeon will see her around midday. Then I'll get an update. I am hoping with every fibre of my body that she can come home. If not, I'll go over and spend a few hours with her. My workplace is also being just great through this. They're covering me off; I'm not sure I'd be able to concentrate and focus right now anyway. Not until she is home and doing well. 

I'm also hoping to get more info from my own vet. The vet who did the surgery is back at work today - and hopefully the pathologist who did the histology will FINALLY return her calls.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Keeping my fingers crossed that she's getting release today.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I hope Tesia can come home today to loved by her wonderful mommy. Such a rollercoaster you are on with getting conflicting information. It is wonderful that your employer is being understanding. I will continue to pray for you and Tesia.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Praying for Tesia and you-I know how much you want to see her and hope she can come home today!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

My lovely girl won't be coming home today. Her wound is doing very well, and they will surgically close it tomorrow. So it's best for her not to bring her home and have her all happy... only to return her to the hospital for another surgery and overnight. Worse for me - but better for her. They can keep her IV in, they can keep a close eye on her wound for another day and night, close it up, and she'll come home Wednesday.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm sorry that Tesia won't be coming home today but glad that her wound is doing well. I'm hoping for you that Wednesday will come very quickly.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry she is not coming home today, but happy the wound is doing well.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm sorry she's not coming home today but it does sound like its the best for her. Once she's home then she can just stay home with momma. 

Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Sorry she isn't coming home today, but better they close up the wound before she does and then she will feel better.


----------



## Millie'sMom

I am sorry Tesia is not coming home today, but I am glad she is doing better.


----------



## GoldenMum

Sending healing thoughts to you and sweet Tee, it is so hard when they aren't at home with us.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry she isn't coming home today  hopefully you'll get her back with you where she belongs very soon!


----------



## pandamonium

I am so sorry... Try to let go of the frustration over the test results...although you have every right to feel the way you do... It might be better to move forward and have all your attention for that cutie of yours...kiss kiss kiss that cute little face!...she will feel your worry...smile for her if you can!


----------



## OutWest

Sweet Girl said:


> My lovely girl won't be coming home today. Her wound is doing very well, and they will surgically close it tomorrow. So it's best for her not to bring her home and have her all happy... only to return her to the hospital for another surgery and overnight. Worse for me - but better for her. They can keep her IV in, they can keep a close eye on her wound for another day and night, close it up, and she'll come home Wednesday.


I'm sorry she won't be coming home, but it's wonderful that the wound is healing. She (and you) have been through so much in such a short time. 

I wanted to ask--Do you have anyone taking care of you? You mentioned that your office is being very understanding, but do you have family or friends close by who are looking out for you? I hope so. And I hope you're taking good care of yourself. Sending (more) good thoughts your way.


----------



## ssacres

Prayed for you today and your dear dog. I so hope every thing is going to be ok. I will keep praying for all of you. God Bless... Stay strong..


----------



## Finn's Fan

Hang in there, Sweet Girl. Your Tesia is feeling better and that's what counts. Try to take this rollercoaster one day at a time so it doesn't feel quite so overwhelming. Smooches to your lovely girl when you next see her, hopefully when she's on her way home!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm sorry she's not coming home today but at least you know she's well taken care of and will be back in your loving arms soon. 
I agree with OutWest about someone caring for you too. You need to take the time to take good care of yourself so you're strong for her when she does come home. And yes, I do know that's much easier said than done.
Sending prayers and hugs ♥


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending as many thoughts and prayers as possible that sweet Tesia is able to come home to you tomorrow.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry your sweet Tee couldn't come home with you today. Sounds like things are improving though which is really good. Thinking of you both


----------



## hubbub

Like others, I'm sorry today wasn't the day for Tesia to come home, but it is promising that they have given you a "home by" date  

I hope her surgery goes well tomorrow and you and she can work on relaxing and recovering from this part of the journey by midweek. :crossfing


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Just read through this thread...I'm so sorry your sweet Tesia is going through this. It sounds like she is in good hands, and I will be praying for her surgery and recovery. Hope you can get some rest. HUGS


----------



## Thalie

When Tessia comes home you will be able to rest assured that that infection at the surgery site is gone for good. That is a good thing; regarless of wathever else might me going on. 

I am so sorry about the conflicting results from the histologies, hope that the news - when all is sorted out - is better than what you last heard, trust that you and your vets will decide on what next steps are best for sweet Tessia. 

Take care. You and your girl are in my thoughts.


----------



## SandyK

Glad her wound is getting better. Sorry she doesn't get to come home until Wednesday. I will continue to keep you and Tee in my thoughts and prayers!! Give her an extra kiss after surgery for me.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Sweet Girl

Thinking of Tesia and you so much!


----------



## inge

Thinking of you and Tesia.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldenMum said:


> Sending healing thoughts to you and sweet Tee, *it is so hard when they aren't at home with us*.


I keep forgetting she isn't here. I think I hear her and I turn to see her coming out of my bedroom.. but she's not there. Or I'll drop something and make a huge racket, and my instant thought goes to Tee (who hates loud noises) and that I need to reassure her everything is okay.  This house is so empty without her. I really, really hope she comes home tomorrow. I can't visit her today because of the surgery.


----------



## Sweet Girl

OutWest said:


> I'm sorry she won't be coming home, but it's wonderful that the wound is healing. She (and you) have been through so much in such a short time.
> 
> I wanted to ask--Do you have anyone taking care of you? You mentioned that your office is being very understanding, but do you have family or friends close by who are looking out for you? I hope so. And I hope you're taking good care of yourself. Sending (more) good thoughts your way.


Thank you - you're so kind to ask after me. Bentleysmom, too. Both my mother and my sister offered to get on planes and come when I found out about the cancer - but I said no, it's okay. I just needed a lot of time to cry and grieve. My best friend did arrive in town last night and came right over. Right now, I am just focussing everything on Tee. I think the initial shock of the diagnosis is wearing off. After talking with the surgeon again yesterday (he saw me visiting Tesia and stopped by), I am accepting it as reality. (He and the oncologist do believe it is melanoma; we are just waiting for the stains to confirm it). I'll be okay - having the time off from work was what I needed most. Just to have time to focus on her and visit her for hours and hours at the VEC was gold. I am going to work today - mostly because I need to get myself out of my sad little world - because I can't even visit her today because of the surgery. I will be off tomorrow to bring her home, and if need be, I will be home Thursday, too.


----------



## JaimeNTJ

Keeping you and Tesia in my thoughts. I hope she comes home so you can spend time with her. ;/


----------



## Sweet Girl

And the update from the intern this morning: she is doing great. She was very disappointed not to get breakfast. She licked the interns hands and gave lots of paws, but to no avail. She will be under general anesthetic this afternoon to have her wound closed. At this point, they are saying home tomorrow or Thursday. All depends on the wound drainage. I am hoping with everything I have that she can come home tomorrow. I feel awful that I can't even visit with her today. Maybe I'll go after work tonight, just so I can see her. I work late, but maybe they'll let me just go in and have a good night visit.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

I am praying she can come home tomorrow, too!!
I am praying for Tesia and you!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm praying extra hard today for your girl (and you for strength during this)!


----------



## Capt Jack

More prayers going out !!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I just wanted to add a couple of pictures from my visit yesterday. 

I arrived yesterday to find that the techs added little hearts to her IV wrap.  And a couple of them stopped by to tell me how much they love her. That warmed my heart. The second photo, I just love. I wish I knew how to photoshop out my arm!


----------



## inge

I love the pictures! Every time I see your sig, I have to grin...that happy, happy face above that black golden fur...


----------



## Sweet Girl

inge said:


> I love the pictures! Every time I see your sig, I have to grin...that happy, happy face above that black golden fur...


Thank you.  That picture is SO Tesia. Though she can be all sweetness and snuggles and quiet love, she absolutey LOVES getting out and running and playing ball - especially in the mud. That one was taken after 5 straight days of Sandy-related rain, about 10 days before her first surgery. I just decided, well, I have the day off, what the heck. We went and played ball in the big, soggy, muddy field - and she rolled in the mud on top of it - and it was the best day. We got home and she walked straight upstairs and into the tub. I didn't even have a chance to put down the rubber mat or run the water to warm it up. 

I love that photo, too. It's my screensaver, and has been a good boost these past few days.


----------



## GoldenMum

More thoughts and prayers for you and Sweet Miss Tee. She reminds me of my Bonnie who will be 12 in December, who we lovingly call Miss Piggy. If I don't let her in the pool, she finds her own place to cool off.

As far as visiting her today, she will probably be fairly out of it after have anesthesia today.


----------



## swishywagga

Our thoughts and prayers are with you across the miles, fingers and paws crossed that your beautiful Tesia will be home in your arms soon, Hugs to all


----------



## leesooim

So glad she's doing well! I'll keep both of you in my thoughts.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Loved the pictures. So sweet looking!!! You both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## love never dies

I hope Tee can be home soon. Many prayers for both of you.
Take care yourself at the same time you take care Tee. Hugs.


----------



## puddinhd58

Many prayers coming your way that Tesia flies through surgery and is well enough to come home by tomorrow latest....
Take care of yourself and I love the PICS!!! Keep em coming....she sure has a sweet sugar face!


----------



## PrincessDi

You can tell that we've all fallen in love with sweet Tesia and we're here for you! On my way to light a candle and send many more thoughts and prayers that you're girl goes through surgery so well that she is able to come home to you tomorrow. I know the waiting and not having her with you is VERY hard for you.


----------



## *Laura*

Your pictures of Tee are so sweet. She's such a love. I hope she can go home with you tomorrow. I'm thinking of you both.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just catching up with your thread, I know it is not a moment to say but I am crying reading your posts. I am praying for you and your girl and hope everything goes well and she is back home tomorrow.


----------



## goldy1

She looks like a wonderful patient which will help her recovery - so important to the outcome. Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

SWEET GIRL

Those pics of Tesia at the vet are just SO PRECIOUS and I love the HEARTS on her IV tape!!

Tesia is a beauty-she reminds me so much of my Smooch.

I am praying Tesia and you are together VERY SOON!!


----------



## Liquid

Hope she gets back to you soon. Looks like she's being very well taken care of.


----------



## Thalie

Thinking of you and sweet Tesia.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sweet Girl said:


> Thank you. Hearing "six months" last night was akin to ripping out my heart. My mind started racing to what we would never do together again. I'm going to decide right now that she is going to defy all the odds. Six months is only the average.



I am happy to read her procedures went well and that hopefully she will be coming home soon! She is beautiful! Who couldn't love a face like that?

Don't let the time frame the vets give you put you down. Like you said, it is not always right. My Penny was given about eight months, and she has lived almost three in a half years now. I think the most important medicine is to live each day to it's fullest. Don't worry about yesterday, or tomorrow, just worry about today, and what you and Tesia can do today to have fun together. 

My positive thoughts continue to flow your way.


----------



## AnneMcG

We are sending special prayers for both of you and to guide the hands of the doctors


----------



## dborgers

> We got home and she walked straight upstairs and into the tub. I didn't even have a chance to put down the rubber mat or run the water to warm it up.


LOL!!!!!!! Good girl, Tesia. Oh, that's just precious. And good that you're thinking about fun stuff. The yucky period you're going through now will pass and you'll be back at having a ball.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending you guys lots of love and good wishes today! :smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful sweet Tesia, loved the pictures of her. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. I hope she's back home with you soon so you can begin to concentrate on making some wonderful memories together.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of you.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*



dborgers said:


> LOL!!!!!!! Good girl, Tesia. Oh, that's just precious. And good that you're thinking about fun stuff. The yucky period you're going through now will pass and you'll be back at having a ball.


Sweet Girl

I hope Tesia can come home soon!!!


----------



## BayBeams

So glad your sweet girl is home! Enjoy and cherish each day, try not to let the thoughts of "time remaining" spoil the special moments you have together. My Beau taught me it was all about the moment when his days were limited and it is something that helped me to have joyful memories of the smallest of moments.
Thinking of you and your special girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sadly, she's not home yet. The bathtub story was from another day. 

She's not coming home today either. The intern called this morning, and while she is doing great, they are changing the drain catch (it's a little glass vial) every two hours. I said, "I can do that!" but it's too dangerous to send her home with it because there is a needle, and it's glass. 

I did go to visit her after work last night. It was busy, so I didn't want to stay long and disrupt their work. But I think I got the greatest greeting of our 12 years together. She was rooing SO loudly, and for so long. She was going bananas, which is not such a great thing when you have an IV and a drain in, but I was so touched. She is not normally a rooer - I trained very low key comings and goings when she was a puppy - but she was SO happy. Poor love. I hope she didn't think I had forgotten her. I won't get to see her til after work again tonight. 

Fingers crossed tomorrow is the homecoming. I just can't express what it's like to come here in the morning to find so many messages of support. It means so much. Thank you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Lucky Penny said:


> Don't let the time frame the vets give you put you down. Like you said, it is not always right. *My Penny was given about eight months, and she has lived almost three in a half years now.* I think the most important medicine is to live each day to it's fullest. Don't worry about yesterday, or tomorrow, just worry about today, and what you and Tesia can do today to have fun together.
> 
> My positive thoughts continue to flow your way.


That is SO great. Wow. That makes me feel so much better. And goves me great inspiration to be positive about eventual treatment. We are still waiting for the final stain results to confirm the kind of cancer. It's a tough wait. I just want to start treating whatever it is.


----------



## PrincessDi

Was praying that today would be the day to come home, but it will be a wonderful Thanksgiving present to have her come home tomorrow. Had tears reading about her rooing! Would just love to hear your girl Roo. Don't ever think that she thinks that you've forgotten her. Your beautiful Tesia can read your heart more accurately than any human could! Your love for her is written all over your heart. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Loved to hear she was rooing, sounds like she is feeling better  Sorry she can't come home yet though 



Sweet Girl said:


> The second photo, I just love. I wish I knew how to photoshop out my arm!


I gave it a try. Not a great job but I am no master at the photoshop thing. Just wanted to do something for you.


----------



## TheZ's

Thinking of you and Tesia and hoping that tomorrow is the day for her return home. It was touching to hear what an enthusiastic greeting she gave you last night.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

*Sorry I misunderstood that Tesia was home,* but I 'm sure she will come home soon!
That is so wonderful she was rooing!!
Let us know how your visit goes tonight!!


----------



## Sydney's Mom

GoldenCamper said:


> Loved to hear she was rooing, sounds like she is feeling better  Sorry she can't come home yet though
> 
> 
> 
> I gave it a try. Not a great job but I am no master at the photoshop thing. Just wanted to do something for you.


This is AWESOME!! You did a great job and I'm sure Sweet Girl will be so appreciative! So kind. I love this forum family.

Sweet Girl - keeping everything crossed for Tee coming home today. The sun is breaking through the sun outside which I'll take as a good sign!


----------



## dborgers

Tesia will be home just in time for turkey treats 

Continued prayers and super good vibes head your way.

Yes, this site is so full of hope. Tesia will be running around like nothing is wrong before you know it. And for a very, very long time

Danny


----------



## cubbysan

Wow, just caught up on this thread.

Praying that Tesia comes home tomorrow. At least you know she is being loved at the vet. I also know that your visits really do a world of good for her. Keep loving her the way you do, and sending you much needed hugs!


----------



## ssacres

As hardais it is sometimes the best thing is to let them go. I am getting ready to say goodby to my only sister. My only sibling. She just cannot keep on and so I have to say goodbye. I pray you can get your pup home but at what cost .. I never wanted to let my Allie go. I know it is hard but at what cost to them. Sorry so sorry for your pain. Losing Allie was the worst part of my life. Now I have to say goodby to my sister. I pray you get your pup home. If I could only have Allie for one more day. I would have her home and love her for one more day.


----------



## ssacres

I do not want you to take this wrong. Letting my Allie go was as hard as getting ready to say goodby to my sister. My Allie was my life and my comfort. Not one of them is easy. I am prayng for you and your dog. I so hope you have more time. It is just a hard thing to deal with. Hugs and prayers to you...


----------



## goldensrbest

ssacres said:


> As hardais it is sometimes the best thing is to let them go. I am getting ready to say goodby to my only sister. My only sibling. She just cannot keep on and so I have to say goodbye. I pray you can get your pup home but at what cost .. I never wanted to let my Allie go. I know it is hard but at what cost to them. Sorry so sorry for your pain. Losing Allie was the worst part of my life. Now I have to say goodby to my sister. I pray you get your pup home. If I could only have Allie for one more day. I would have her home and love her for one more day.


 Iam so sorry about your sister.


----------



## OutWest

ssacres said:


> As hardais it is sometimes the best thing is to let them go. I am getting ready to say goodby to my only sister. My only sibling. She just cannot keep on and so I have to say goodbye. I pray you can get your pup home but at what cost .. I never wanted to let my Allie go. I know it is hard but at what cost to them. Sorry so sorry for your pain. Losing Allie was the worst part of my life. Now I have to say goodby to my sister. I pray you get your pup home. If I could only have Allie for one more day. I would have her home and love her for one more day.


I'm so sorry about your sister. It seems our forum "family" is getting hit extra hard with bad news this year. I am sending good thoughts to you. I hope you are taking care of yourself.


----------



## *Laura*

I was so hoping your sweet girl would be going home with you today. You are a wonderful mom and you are taking great care of your sweet girl. Fingers and toes and paws crossed that Tee can come home with you tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers

> Originally Posted by ssacres
> As hardais it is sometimes the best thing is to let them go. I am getting ready to say goodby to my only sister. My only sibling. She just cannot keep on and so I have to say goodbye. I pray you can get your pup home but at what cost .. I never wanted to let my Allie go. I know it is hard but at what cost to them. Sorry so sorry for your pain. Losing Allie was the worst part of my life. Now I have to say goodby to my sister. I pray you get your pup home. If I could only have Allie for one more day. I would have her home and love her for one more day.


I'm so sorry. I also lost my sister not so long ago. Please pick up a copy of "Embraced By The Light" by Betty J. Eadie. It was a great comfort at the moment and afterwards. Please know we'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

Tesia, not too long now and you'll be roo-ing up a storm at home.


----------



## KiwiD

Hope you got a chance to visit with your Tesia this evening. She's going to be such a happy girl when it's time to come home, which I hope is very soon.


----------



## GoldensGirl

ssacres said:


> As hardais it is sometimes the best thing is to let them go. I am getting ready to say goodby to my only sister. My only sibling. She just cannot keep on and so I have to say goodbye. I pray you can get your pup home but at what cost .. I never wanted to let my Allie go. I know it is hard but at what cost to them. Sorry so sorry for your pain. Losing Allie was the worst part of my life. Now I have to say goodby to my sister. I pray you get your pup home. If I could only have Allie for one more day. I would have her home and love her for one more day.


There is so much heartbreak here... so much pain. I hope you have someone to help you bear the load and find some peace. Perhaps you might start a thread and write about it there. This is a pretty supportive community, where people care about one another as well as our dogs.

Wish you heart's ease,
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding Tesia and you in my thoughts and prayers, with hopes that she will be home with you in time to steal a bite of your dinner. 

Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldenCamper said:


> Loved to hear she was rooing, sounds like she is feeling better  Sorry she can't come home yet though
> 
> 
> 
> I gave it a try. Not a great job but I am no master at the photoshop thing. Just wanted to do something for you.


Oh, this is perfect! Thank you so much. I am going to print it out. This is one I want to frame. Thank you again.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Guess who's coming home today??!!

I am SO happy. Relieved. Mostly happy. Now I just have to fill the hours til 3pm. 

I did get to visit last night after work. There were roos, but nothing will ever compare to that Tuesday night greeting.  In addition to my visit with Tee, I got to meet a few of her most dedicated caretakers from over the past week - and do they ever love her. Everyone who walked by would stop and pat her and tell me she is so sweet and loveable. I have a feeling she was getting constant attention - and cookies! And it was clear she loved them right back. One of the techs told me that at evening rounds last night, the vets were saying she would be released today, and they were telling me how much they will miss her - that they want me to send pictures and bring her for visits. Sadly, I know we will be there for cancer treatments eventually, but they said, no, bring her for fun visits. How lucky am I that Tesia was getting such love while she was sometimes feeling so lousy? 

I really want to do something for all these wonderful techs. They work unbelievably long hours, all shift work, around a 24-hour clock - and were SO friendly and cheerful and helpful to me all the way through this past week - and far more important - so good to my dog. I'm thinking of cookies - a BIG batch - since they dole out so many cookies themselves that are so appreciated. I'm thinking I will collect Tee and get her home and settled today - and then go back tomorrow and drop off a card and gift tomorrow. I just can't say enough about the VEC. They are so special and so respect the relationships people have with their pets. 

And Tee's coming home today!


----------



## *Laura*

Such great news that your Tee will be coming home today. Your day will be very long until 3:00 p.m. I'll bet. The people at the VEC sound amazing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great news! Thinking of you and sweet Tesia.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so happy for Tesia and you!
I hope you have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## BayBeams

YIPPEE!! Great news! I am sorry I misunderstood a previous post and thought she was already home. Now I can celebrate a true Thanksgiving homecoming for you! <<Hugs>> to you both!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay! So happy for you and Tee!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Hooray! So happy she gets to come home!

Glad you like the pic, shoot me a PM if you want a higher resolution one.


----------



## coppers-mom

Happy, happy news that Tee gets to come home!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*



Sweet Girl said:


> Guess who's coming home today??!!
> 
> I am SO happy. Relieved. Mostly happy. Now I just have to fill the hours til 3pm.
> 
> I did get to visit last night after work. There were roos, but nothing will ever compare to that Tuesday night greeting.  In addition to my visit with Tee, I got to meet a few of her most dedicated caretakers from over the past week - and do they ever love her. Everyone who walked by would stop and pat her and tell me she is so sweet and loveable. I have a feeling she was getting constant attention - and cookies! And it was clear she loved them right back. One of the techs told me that at evening rounds last night, the vets were saying she would be released today, and they were telling me how much they will miss her - that they want me to send pictures and bring her for visits. Sadly, I know we will be there for cancer treatments eventually, but they said, no, bring her for fun visits. How lucky am I that Tesia was getting such love while she was sometimes feeling so lousy?
> 
> I really want to do something for all these wonderful techs. They work unbelievably long hours, all shift work, around a 24-hour clock - and were SO friendly and cheerful and helpful to me all the way through this past week - and far more important - so good to my dog. I'm thinking of cookies - a BIG batch - since they dole out so many cookies themselves that are so appreciated. I'm thinking I will collect Tee and get her home and settled today - and then go back tomorrow and drop off a card and gift tomorrow. I just can't say enough about the VEC. They are so special and so respect the relationships people have with their pets.
> 
> And Tee's coming home today!


What a wonderful Thanksgiving! Tesia is coming home!!
I am sure all of the vet techs will APPRECIATE and be GRATEFUL for your THANKS!


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so glad Tesia is coming home to you today. What a special Thanksgiving Day gift!!


----------



## OutWest

What wonderful thanksgiving day this will make for you. Have great day with sweet Tee.


----------



## dborgers

Woo hoo!! Even more reasons to give thanks today. That's just terrific!!

Couldn't be happier for you. What a way to celebrate Thanksgiving


----------



## bljohnson4

Yay! I'm so happy she is coming home to you on such a special day . Enjoy your Thanksgiving!


----------



## Thalie

Sooo happy to see Tesia is coming home in a little bit. She will be so glad to be back where she belongs.

What wonderful people at the clinic she was treated at; I am sure they will appreciate your card and gift. 

Scritches to sweet Tesia.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Amazing news. I'm so happy for you. And even though it's not Thanksgiving in Canada, it's definitely something amazing to be thankful for.


----------



## PrincessDi

This is awesome news to read! This will truly be Thanksgiving with your girl there! Hope your girl and you have a wonderful Thanksgiving and much more time to make wonderful treasured memories!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank you all - and Happy Thanksgiving to all of you in the US. I have a lot of family in the States, so it feels like my holiday, too. So thank you for the wishes, too. 

And yes, THANKFULLY, she is home!! She walked in and went straight for the bed, and was sleeping within two minutes. I think she'll sleep for two days straight. 

The surgeon found out today that the infection she has is a somewhat rare one - multi-resistent. So she actually got put in isolation for her last day there. She is not by any means the only dog they've ever seen with it - it's less rare when you live in a big city - but they try to limit exposure because it is resistent to so many antibiotics. Anyway, she is on the right antibiotic now, plus Tramadol and she will go back on Deramaxx once she "firms up" a bit. I think the stress and meds have taken a bit of a toll on her poor system. 

Very restricted movement for 2 weeks. Just out to go to the bathroom. She was ready to leap up onto my bed, but I lifted her on. When she wakes up and I take her down, I plan to pull my mattress onto the floor. I hope there is enough room in my bedroom to do that. I may need to get creative. I have a split level house, so unfortunately, she does need to do a few stairs. But since she has a cone - which she has become an absolute pro about, I must say - she has to walk up them slowly anyway, with me holding it out of the way. 

I'll try to get a photo later. Right now, I want her to rest. She let out a big sigh after she had been up on the bed for a minute or two - I think she was thinking, "oh, thank goodness it's QUIET."

I'm so happy she is home.  But man, those cones make it hard to just plant a kiss on her as I walk by.


----------



## Millie'sMom

So happy to see that Tee is able to come home today. I am not sure who is happier, you or Tee. I am glad it worked out so well at VEC. A batch of homemade would probably be greatly appreciated, especially by the overnight staff at 2 am. I would suggest sharing your thanksgiving dinner with them, but seeing as it was Thanksgiving 6 weeks ago in Canada, you might give them food poisoning.  There is also a charity associated with VEC that you might be interested in donating to on Tesia's behalf:
Companion Animal Wellness Foundation 2011. Enjoy your furbaby, and praying that she is home with you for a long time.


----------



## swishywagga

*Welcome Home Tesia*

We are so glad your beautiful girl is home, I am sure that just being back where she belongs will bring here on in leaps and bounds! Just take each day as it comes, although our Barnaby was not away from us as long as Tesia it is always a hard and anxious time that I think only golden owners can really understand. It is also so lovely to know she has such a lovely dog mother to take care of her. Sending you our best wishes across the miles. Hugs to all


----------



## dborgers

Aw, welcome home, Tesia. What a wonderful way to start the holidays.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sweet Girl said:


> ...And yes, THANKFULLY, she is home!! She walked in and went straight for the bed, and was sleeping within two minutes. ... I'm so happy she is home.  But man, those cones make it hard to just plant a kiss on her as I walk by.


Wonderful news! This makes my Thanksgiving! 
:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:

There is plenty of time to think about what lies ahead, but it's best to take it as it comes - one day at a time. For sure that's out Tesia will take it, and she has her priorities straight - being at home and sharing cuddles with her mom. I suspect that you will soon be among the GRF members who prepare gourmet meals for Goldens, if you aren't already. 

Hugs, prayers, and pleasant dreams to you and Tee.

Lucy


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so happy she is home and being loved and spoiled by her amazing mommy. I hope she heals quickly and her prognosis is positive. Big hugs to you both!


----------



## mybuddy

Your girl has such a sweet face. I love her. :--heart::--heart:


----------



## KiwiD

You enjoy being with your girl tonight, I'm glad she's back home with you. I hope you both have a good sleep, I'm sure you both need it.


----------



## love never dies

Everyone loves Tesia - it must feel so good for both of you at home. Warm Hugs


----------



## Sweet Girl

Four hours asleep and counting. Dinner was meant to be 2.5 hours ago. She is utterly exhausted. I wish I could take off her cone, but I just can't take any chances she goes after that wound. I'm trying not to wake her up when I check on her. I will need to wake her up at 10 to take her out and give her all her meds. I'm wondering if I'll have to carry her sweet little self. In case I haven't mentioned it, I am so, so glad she is home. 

Millie's Mom - thank you for that link. I didn't know it was associated with VEC.


----------



## kwhit

Sweet Girl said:


> Four hours asleep and counting. Dinner was meant to be 2.5 hours ago. She is utterly exhausted.


I'm sure that she's really tired, but I think it has _a lot_ to do with her being relieved she's home. She probably feels comfortable and is totally relaxed. I bet she didn't sleep very well at the vet, but now that she is in familiar surroundings, she can let go and really sleep.

I'm so happy for you and her that she's home. I always feel that both people and animals heal a lot faster in their own homes.


----------



## bonacker

Feeling your pain and pulling so hard for Tesia. Her beautiful sugar face is so sweet. Good thoughts, prayers and hugs going your way.


----------



## goldy1

So glad for you that she is now home. Sleep is restorative so it will help her body to heal. She was probably so relieved to be home again that she just relaxed into a deep sleep. I hope you can do the same.

Thank you for your Thanksgiving wishes. This is a very special holiday for me.


----------



## Zuca's mom

Awe, poor baby. She is so relieved to be home she is sleeping the sleep of one who feels completely safe. So happy for you. Enjoy each moment.


----------



## hubbub

So HAPPY to see that Tesia was able to come home!!! 

My girl always sleeps very deeply when she comes home from a hospital stay. I think we all know we'd rather sleep in our own bed/homes than away, especially when we're not feeling well. 

We just recently dealt with a very resistant infection. It was frightening because we only had 2 drug choices - one of which had so many side effects they really didn't recommend it. No doubt, with your love and care, her lust for life and the help of medicine, she'll have the best chance at recovering from the infection.

Fingers and toes crossed that you two have a lovely weekend. I'm sure the staff at VEC will enjoy those treats!


----------



## Sweet Girl

kwhit said:


> I'm sure that she's really tired, but I think it has _a lot_ to do with her being relieved she's home. She probably feels comfortable and is totally relaxed. I bet she didn't sleep very well at the vet, but now that she is in familiar surroundings, she can let go and really sleep.
> 
> I'm so happy for you and her that she's home. I always feel that both people and animals heal a lot faster in their own homes.


I agree with every bit of this. I think she probably slept with one eye open the whole time she was there, not because she was scared, but because so much was going on around her. She was in the open, large dog area, which are just three walls, open to the room where all those freindly techs are walking by with food and treats and a friendly pat - but also other dogs' crying and cats meowing loudly. I think she was probably always a bit nervous that someone was going to come and turn her over and poke at her wound, too. 

I hope being home helps her heal faster. She is still less than 100% for sure. I think some good, hard sleep will do wonders.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> So HAPPY to see that Tesia was able to come home!!!
> 
> My girl always sleeps very deeply when she comes home from a hospital stay. I think we all know we'd rather sleep in our own bed/homes than away, especially when we're not feeling well.
> 
> *We just recently dealt with a very resistant infection. It was frightening because we only had 2 drug choices - one of which had so many side effects they really didn't recommend it.* No doubt, with your love and care, her lust for life and the help of medicine, she'll have the best chance at recovering from the infection.
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed that you two have a lovely weekend. I'm sure the staff at VEC will enjoy those treats!


It IS scary, isn't it? I just felt so dismayed when they told me. One more thing. Poor, poor girl. I am so glad there IS an antibiotic for it. I actually have to handle it with gloves on, because if I have any open cut on my skin, touching the pill can give me the infection. 

I need to catch up on your thread about your dear Hannah. I somehow have been missing it. I'm sorry about that - I hope she is doing well. I am going to go and read it. Thank you for your support caring.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Please forgive my tardiness in extending happy thanks that she is home and recovering with you. I agree, they tend to sleep more once they get home because I feel as though it's hard for them to really relax at a vet hospital due to the activity. Tramadol always makes my guys a little sleepy too. 

I'm sorry to hear about her infection and I pray the antibiotics will work magic and cure her of the infection. 

I totally understand about the cone. I finally made peace with the fact we needed to use it on our dogs when Toby had his cataract surgery. He had to wear that thing forever it seemed, but once it came off I realized he survived and it helped speed his immediate recovery. I'm more willing to cone him now when it's needed. A little hint- be sure to check her ears and clean them if necessary because it gets hot inside those things and little infections can brew. also, I used a 50/50 vinegar water spray to disinfect the cone at least once a day. I finally got 2 cones so I could make it easier on me- one doesn't fit as well though. Those cones can get pretty nasty inside! When I knew I'd be around to check him and supervise (when he was on the sofa with me), I unconed him for a break from time to time. He learned to be on his best behavior after a few days!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> Please forgive my tardiness in extending happy thanks that she is home and recovering with you. I agree, they tend to sleep more once they get home because I feel as though it's hard for them to really relax at a vet hospital due to the activity. Tramadol always makes my guys a little sleepy too.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about her infection and I pray the antibiotics will work magic and cure her of the infection.
> 
> I totally understand about the cone. I finally made peace with the fact we needed to use it on our dogs when Toby had his cataract surgery. He had to wear that thing forever it seemed, but once it came off I realized he survived and it helped speed his immediate recovery. I'm more willing to cone him now when it's needed. *A little hint- be sure to check her ears and clean them if necessary because it gets hot inside those things and little infections can brew.* also, I used a 50/50 vinegar water spray to disinfect the cone at least once a day. I finally got 2 cones so I could make it easier on me- one doesn't fit as well though. Those cones can get pretty nasty inside! When I knew I'd be around to check him and supervise (when he was on the sofa with me), I unconed him for a break from time to time. He learned to be on his best behavior after a few days!


There is already something going on. She often will have ear issues when she is on an antibiotic - and she is now on her third (at least - not counting the IV ones) in two weeks. I took off her cone briefly last night when I took her out, just for a break, and because it's easier to go up and down stairs, and she was shaking her head constantly. I honestly didn't have the heart to check them. I feel awful, but I just thought, I can't even think about torturing her with an ear clean on her first night home. 

I will check them today. She has been sleeping non-stop. I did get my mattress down onto the floor so she just has a big step up to get on (regretting my extra deep mattress right now). I set my alarm for 7 this morning because her meds were due, and she didn't even raise her head to take them. Just ate them lying down on her side. I got her up at 8:30 to go out, and she ate a big bowl of food. But she went right back to sleep.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I got a bit of a reality check yesterday when I picked up Tesia to bring her home. I got a full report on everything that was done to her while she was at the VEC - all the exams, etc. And there was a line under findings:

One centimetre round, darkly pigmented, raised mass on right side of anus.

Wait. What?? No one ever mentioned that one to me. I asked the intern - and she said, they're not really concerned about it because Tesia "has bigger issues facing her." 



I think I am still living a bit in denial. Or I'm thinking, she's going to be fine. We'll find out what the cancer is, and we'll treat it. I think that without saying it outright, the experienced vets and techs know what the reality is. There have been a couple of moments that I have heard something they've said and thought, "What? She's going to be fine. That whole six months thing is not going to apply to her."

I also saw on the VEC report than in Tee's history, the cyst that she had removed from her leg in September is listed as a plasmacytoma. I had been told it was a benign cyst. But I googled plasmacytoma when I got home. :no: 

I have left a message for the intern.


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like Tesia is enjoying the chance to rest up in a quiet environment. 

Have you considered a soft elizabethan collar? Our little Bichon, Katie, is wearing one in the pic below (looking like a bluebell). She was having problems in the hard cone. Andy wore a larger one that worked like a charm too. Neither one could get at incisions/stitches to lick/scratch.

Here are the links I got when I Googled "Soft Elizabethan Collar":

soft elizabethan collar - Google Search

PetCo carries soft e collars too. Expedited shipping is available at most online places.


----------



## goldy1

I can understand your questions and concerns in your last post - especially reading details that you weren't aware of.

I applaud your attitude to be positive about Tesia's prognosis and outcome. Your positive vibes will do her good. She will detect negative emotions and that will not do her immune system any good. Even when things seem dire, there are always patients who defy the odds. 

Taking each day at a time and addressing problems in order of urgency/priority is a healthy approach. I hope you have an open line of communication to your vet team because I have found this alleviates a lot of anxiety.

I am praying hard that the news you get is good and for strength for you.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm thinking of you and Tee.


----------



## cgriffin

I am thinking about how long Reno lived even without chemo.
Think positive like you are doing.
I hope Tesia has been feeling well at home today.


----------



## KiwiD

Hope Tesia is caught up on her sleep and feeling better tonight. 

I agree with your positive outlook that she's going to beat the odds.


----------



## dborgers

I just had a Tesia thought run through my mind and was moved to post a 2nd time today.

She's in good medical hands, and has a wonderful mom who's a powerful advocate for her. A winning combo. 

I just sent a HUGE zap of positive vibes your way  You're both on our prayers list too. I have a good feeling everything will be addressed and treated and she'll be fine. It's just so hard when they aren't their normal selves. As you know from your kind support of Andy's journey this past year he's bounced back time and time again. Just like Tesia will. I just know it.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sweet Girl said:


> I got a bit of a reality check yesterday when I picked up Tesia to bring her home. I got a full report on everything that was done to her while she was at the VEC - all the exams, etc. And there was a line under findings:
> 
> One centimetre round, darkly pigmented, raised mass on right side of anus.
> 
> Wait. What?? No one ever mentioned that one to me. I asked the intern - and she said, they're not really concerned about it because Tesia "has bigger issues facing her."
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am still living a bit in denial. Or I'm thinking, she's going to be fine. We'll find out what the cancer is, and we'll treat it. I think that without saying it outright, the experienced vets and techs know what the reality is. There have been a couple of moments that I have heard something they've said and thought, "What? She's going to be fine. That whole six months thing is not going to apply to her."
> 
> I also saw on the VEC report than in Tee's history, the cyst that she had removed from her leg in September is listed as a plasmacytoma. I had been told it was a benign cyst. But I googled plasmacytoma when I got home. :no:
> 
> I have left a message for the intern.


I am so HAPPY that Tesia is home!!!!!!!!!!!! I love how you said that you put your bed on the ground to sleep with her. That is something I would and have done too! She must be so happy to be home with you!

That has to be frustrating about the bump you found out about. I went through something similar. The vets see the major health issues more important then the smaller ones. However, us owners see ALL health issues HUGE problems. If you feel like you want the bump to be check out, be persistent, and get it check out. You have every right to be concerned about it.


----------



## OutWest

Sweet Girl said:


> I got a bit of a reality check yesterday when I picked up Tesia to bring her home. I got a full report on everything that was done to her while she was at the VEC - all the exams, etc. And there was a line under findings:
> 
> One centimetre round, darkly pigmented, raised mass on right side of anus.
> 
> Wait. What?? No one ever mentioned that one to me. I asked the intern - and she said, they're not really concerned about it because Tesia "has bigger issues facing her."
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am still living a bit in denial. Or I'm thinking, she's going to be fine. We'll find out what the cancer is, and we'll treat it. I think that without saying it outright, the experienced vets and techs know what the reality is. There have been a couple of moments that I have heard something they've said and thought, "What? She's going to be fine. That whole six months thing is not going to apply to her."
> 
> I also saw on the VEC report than in Tee's history, the cyst that she had removed from her leg in September is listed as a plasmacytoma. I had been told it was a benign cyst. But I googled plasmacytoma when I got home. :no:
> 
> I have left a message for the intern.


Hang in there. Sometimes our brains and our consciousness take in things at a rate that works for our needs at the moment. Hope that makes sense. At any rate, don't accuse yourself of denial--you're dealing with a lot of unknowns. Keep asking questions, and keep doing what you do best which is taking care of Tesia. Sending good thoughts your way in a steady stream!


----------



## Finn's Fan

So very happy for you and Tesia both that she's home and resting well. Fingers crossed that all your efforts on her behalf gain you more memory-making time, filled with cuddles and adventures.


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> *I just had a Tesia thought run through my mind and was moved to post a 2nd time today.*
> 
> She's in good medical hands, and has a wonderful mom who's a powerful advocate for her. A winning combo.
> 
> I* just sent a HUGE zap of positive vibes your way*  You're both on our prayers list too. I have a good feeling everything will be addressed and treated and she'll be fine. It's just so hard when they aren't their normal selves. As you know from your kind support of Andy's journey this past year he's bounced back time and time again. Just like Tesia will. I just know it.


 
Aww - I love this, thank you. I am so touched by all the support we've been getting. And any extra positive thoughts are most appreciated!

Thanks for the collar links, too. I have to say, I am so proud of my girl. She has become a champion of the cone. She bangs into things, and moves on. Even sniffs the ground with it banging around her. What a good girl. It's on 90% of the time - only off when she is eating. I think wearing it at the hospital for six days really helped her acclimate.


----------



## dborgers

You are most welcome  Those soft E collars do work like a charm, though probably only something to consider if Tesia is going to be in an E collar off and on in the future. We _had _to get one for Katie. She's so short she was continually hitting the ground and tripping over it. The one in the pic I posted goes over the head and ties enough it won't slip off.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Keeping your girl in my prayers, I am so sorry for things adding up to already hard to bear.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Sweet Girl

As Danny said, Tesia has a wonderful vet and wonderful Mom and that is a winning combination. I am praying for her and you and try to stay in today, if you can. I know it's so hard!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Keeping your girl in my prayers, I am so sorry for things adding up to already hard to bear.


Thank you. I did feel better after talking again to the intern. The plasmacytoma removed from her leg in September WAS benign. It wasn't clear from Google that it could be - but the vet said yes. That was a small relief.

Update for today: she is doing okay. She was nauseous overnight, never threw up, but restless and doing that mouth smacking thing. She took her meds this morning, but was uninterested in eating her food. I dumped out the bowl of food covered in water - and managed to hand-feed her about a half cup of dry kibble, and then put another half cup in her dish. She has been grazing at it through the morning. Poor love. I just feel so awful for her. People say, oh, you shouldn't hand feed, she'll get spolied. But man, when your dog is sick, you will do _anything_ to get food into them.


----------



## hubbub

I learned with Hannah that even though I was instructed to give certain antibiotics "with food" - that I should wait about 30 minutes after she ate to give them to her. She started to associate that nauseated feeling with eating and would not eat as well. Once I delayed the meds, she was a happy eater again. 

Fingers crossed that today is a better day :crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sweet Girl said:


> ... People say, oh, you shouldn't hand feed, she'll get spolied. But man, when your dog is sick, you will do _anything_ to get food into them.


You are doing your best for your girl. Do not listen to the others, just listen to your heart. I did hand feed, I even had 3 different homemade meals ready chicken, hamburger meat, fish to offer. I cheered every bite and begged my Bud to eat. You want your girl to be strong, to fight and win. Hugs.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hand feed a sick dog? Of course! Spoiling sick Goldens is a fine thing. Ignore anyone who says otherwise. 

Sometimes a dog needs an antacid to help settle the tummy. There are some suggestions on dosage in posts about bloat. Let me know if you want help with that.

Many of us have found that vitamin B-12 helps to stimulate appetite in a dog who has lost interest in food. In fact, some members have learned to give the injections themselves to avoid frequent vet visits. I think there is also an edible version.

There are also some stinky foods that tempt dogs - green tripe and sardines come to mind. I'm sure others will have more suggestions.

I'm so glad the intern was able to reassure you that the growth was benign. That's one less thing to worry about.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi

I totally agree with Golden Girl! The Green Tripett, really help Max several times when he wouldn't eat. Here is a link that you can type in your zipcode and it will tell you which stores close to you carry it.

Tripett


----------



## dborgers

I'm sorry to read she's feeling nauseous. Like she doesn't have enough going on already. 

We've been through quite a bit of upset GI around here. Dosing with Cerenia and taking up food for a day to let Andy's stomach settle down followed with a couple days of boiled chicken and rice has been the only thing that worked. Green tripe got him interested in eating again. Full of nutrients and easily digested. 

If you haven't actually seen her vomit could it be the meds causing the stomach upset? Antibiotics get my system all screwed up too. I hope it clears up soon. It sure sucks while you're going through it, but it will get better.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Once again, you all make me feel so much better. So reassuring. And thanks for the tips about green tripe, tripette (which I assume is a form of), and sardines. Right now, she seems to be taking crunchy kibble by hand. Wet and soft (her normal kibble covered in water) is turning her off.

Hubbub, thanks for the tip on waiting 30 minutes to feed. I will try that. It's only her breakfast that comes at the same time as a dose, so I'll delay it tomorrow morning. And I'll just wait and see if she wants dinner tonight. It should come two hours after her afternoon dose, and six hours before her night dose, so we'll see what happens. I just think she looks so skinny. A very lean, small Golden doesn't need to lose many pounds to look too thin. She is probably only about 52-53 pounds right now - normally about 56. 



dborgers said:


> I'm sorry to read she's feeling nauseous. Like she doesn't have enough going on already.
> 
> *If you haven't actually seen her vomit could it be the meds causing the stomach upset? Antibiotics get my system all screwed up too.* I hope it clears up soon. It sure sucks while you're going through it, but it will get better.


I think it definitely is, Danny. The antibiotic she is on now is HUGE - it takes two capsule sized Pill Pockets to hide it. And she gets it three times a day. She's also on Tramadol still - would that cause nausea? She has never had issues with Deramaxx, but I'm not sure if Tramadol is harder on the tummy maybe. (She is off her Deramaxx right now - they said I could add it back when her poop firms up, but I'm going to wait til the Tramadol is finished. There are enough drugs in her little system).


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just thinking of you guys and sending lots of positive vibes your way.


----------



## TheZ's

Don't know if it's allowed for Tesia but when Zeke wasn't well and wouldn't eat kibble I started giving him things like chicken and rice or salmon and sweet potatoes and he was happy to eat it. Sending thoughts and prayers for both of you.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Lots of good ideas for Tee, I hope her stomach problems ease up. ((HUGS))


----------



## Thalie

Of course you can hand feed sweet Tesia. It is not spoiling her, it is loving her.

Besides the green tripe, some dogs love baby food; just be sure to buy meat based ones that have no onions in them. I am glad to see that she is sleeping well and that you got reassurance about the plasmacytoma that was remove in September. 

I think that Tramadol can cause some nausea, especially if taken on an empty stomach. That combined with the antibiotics can be the cause of her lack of enthusiasm about food. You might consider buying a tube of Nutrical or Vitacal (Tomlyn Nutri-Cal for Dogs at PETCO ) to supplement her caloric intake for a few days. Separating the medicines from the meals is also a good idea so that she does not associate her regular food with something that makes her feel not quite right.

Keeping both of you in my thoughts.


----------



## *Laura*

Sorry Tee is feeling poorly. I hope you and your tummy feel better soon little Tee. (So many good suggestions for stomach relief here... so helpful)


----------



## coppers-mom

Tramadol makes me violently nauseated. I can't handle it at all and being nauseated makes me not want to eat. It also makes me unbalanced and had the same effect(unbalanced) on Copper so I had to keep a close eye on him when he was on it.

I did't see how much she is taking, but could you maybe give it to her in smaller doses and more frequently? 

I hope your darling girl gets to feeling better soon. She is so beautiiful!


----------



## rockysox

my thoughts are definately with you. I have been in the excact same situation with my Sadie. Hang in there

Rockysox


----------



## Millie'sMom

Thalie said:


> Of course you can hand feed sweet Tesia. It is not spoiling her, it is loving her.
> 
> Besides the green tripe, some dogs love baby food; just be sure to buy meat based ones that have no onions in them.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, "spoil" away, we all want to be pampered a little when we don't feel well. When she is well, she won't want you to hand feed her, you won't be able to get it in fast enough.
> 
> When my old girl had vestibular and her world was spinning, she didn't want to eat very much. I fed her baby pablum, it is easy to digest and could be made up quickly anytime she wanted to eat. It was Heinz Banana and Raspberry, from Walmart, easy to mix with warm water and she loved it. As she got better, I would mix in a jar of beef or chicken. Even after she got better, I would occassionally give her a bowl as a treat because she liked it so much.
> 
> Thinking and praying for you and Tesia
Click to expand...


----------



## dborgers

When Andy was taking meds that were upsetting his stomach I'd shoot an adult dose of Pepto-Bismol down his throat with a large syringe just before giving them to him. The vet recommended it (also when he got diarrhea). Coated his stomach and helped assuage the effects of the meds. Something to consider.

If you do, just know Pepto makes poops look really dark, so not to worry.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping Tee is feeling better soon. I'm so sorry her tummy is all upset. Keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

You guys are so great - so much more helpful than I could ever say. With all your suggestions about her barfy tummy - but even more so just for being there everyday for me. Thank you. 

Dinner was to have been almost three hours ago. She has not come looking for anything.  I do not want to force it on her if she is feeling unwell. I need to give her her third doses of both the Tramadol and antiobiotic around 11:30pm, so I will try to hand feed her some kibble then. I gave her the Pill Pockets (four big ones, as she managed to get the antibiotic out of the first two and spit it out), half of a hotdog bun, and a cookie with her afternoon dose. Maybe the hot dog bun just isn't the same as a handful of kibble. I think of it as spongier, easier to digest, but maybe what she needs is actual protein and something harder for her system to digest and work on. It's so hard to know. 



coppers-mom said:


> Tramadol makes me violently nauseated. I
> can't handle it at all and being nauseated makes me not want to eat. It also makes me unbalanced and had the same effect(unbalanced) on Copper so I had to keep a close eye on him when he was on it.
> 
> *I did't see how much she is taking, but could you maybe give it to her in smaller doses and more frequently?*
> 
> I hope your darling girl gets to feeling better soon. She is so beautiiful!


She gets 75mg three times a day right now; it goes down to 75mg twice a day as of tomorrow. She is about 24kg right now (~53 pounds). It is much more than she was given by our own vet after the initial surgery - she was only getting 25mg twice a day. But she was also getting her Deramaxx at the same time (25mg once a day). She is not taking her Deramaxx right now. The surgeon said I could reintroduce it when her diarrhea eases, which it has, but her poop is still very soft. I just feel like I don't want to overload her system if she is already feeling yucky.

We are seeing our own vet tomorrow (to have the stitches in her back and side removed! Yay!) and I'll see what she says. I can also call the surgeon at the VEC and ask him about taking away the Tramadol and going back to Deramaxx. I don't know if maybe Tramadol if more effective for post-operative pain; there must be a reason they put her on Tramadol when they knew her positive history with Deramaxx for her arthritis. I would love to take it away just to see if the nausea eases. Then we'll know it's not the antibiotic causing her tummy upset. The antibiotic is crucial - so she needs to take it for anorther ten days. If it's the antibiotic bothering her, I'll need to find a solution - maybe the Pepto Bismal, or feeding something easy like the pablum. I plan to talk to my vet about all of your suggestions tomorrow. 

All of your feedback and advice is so appreciated.


----------



## GoldensGirl

A key difference between Tramadol and Deramaxx might be in relation to bleeding. I believe that most NSAIDS suppress clotting and thus are a risk factor soon after surgery. This isn't an issue with Tramadol, which has a narcotic base.


----------



## hubbub

Sweet Girl said:


> Hubbub, thanks for the tip on waiting *30 minutes to feed*. I will try that. It's only her breakfast that comes at the same time as a dose, so I'll delay it tomorrow morning. And I'll just wait and see if she wants dinner tonight. It should come two hours after her afternoon dose, and six hours before her night dose, so we'll see what happens. I just think she looks so skinny. A very lean, small Golden doesn't need to lose many pounds to look too thin. She is probably only about 52-53 pounds right now - normally about 56.


Sorry, I do just the opposite - about 30 minutes before dosing antibiotics. It may be that the Tramadol is making her nauseated. I know the Tramadol is for post surgical pain. Hannah never really "needed" as much as they rx-ed, but when she took it, she would often sleep through mealtimes and was less interested in eating. I'm glad you have an appt tomorrow and address some of these concerns. When a lean pupper drops weight like that it is very worrying.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> Sorry, I do just the opposite - about 30 minutes before dosing antibiotics. It may be that the Tramadol is making her nauseated. I know the Tramadol is for post surgical pain. Hannah never really "needed" as much as they rx-ed, but when she took it, she would often sleep through mealtimes and was less interested in eating. I'm glad you have an appt tomorrow and address some of these concerns. When a lean pupper drops weight like that it is very worrying.


Ooooh!! That makes way more sense.  I will try that tomorrow morning.

She definitely is sleeping way more - and I notice she heads to bed about 20-30 minutes after I give her the Tramadol. She came out at about 5:45pm this aft (from my room) and I thought she was getting hungry (I was hoping!). But she only wanted to go out and go back to bed. She's been there ever since. I go in to check on her every little while. And I actually just got a really good look at the wound under her leg - it's looking really good. Such a relief. No inflammation, and I lifted the flap of loose skin (which was holding the mass), and it looked good - and then as she got up (who's poking around under my leg?) I got a full look, and all the stitches looked good, too. It must be such a relief to her. It is to me, too.


----------



## hubbub

Sweet Girl said:


> Ooooh!! That makes way more sense.  I will try that tomorrow morning.
> 
> She definitely is sleeping way more - and I notice she heads to bed about 20-30 minutes after I give her the Tramadol. She came out at about 5:45pm this aft (from my room) and I thought she was getting hungry (I was hoping!). But she only wanted to go out and go back to bed. She's been there ever since. I go in to check on her every little while. And I actually just got a really good look at the wound under her leg - it's looking really good. Such a relief. No inflammation, and I lifted the flap of loose skin (which was holding the mass), and it looked good - and then as she got up (who's poking around under my leg?) I got a full look, and all the stitches looked good, too. It must be such a relief to her. It is to me, too.


Hooray for a good looking wound!!! I bet the vets will be elated to see how well it looks 

I was coming back to add that I checked Hannah's last round of Tramadol (post anal surgery) and she was getting 100 mgs / 3 times a day. However, she's never done well on the higher dose. After 2 days (and for this last round - a good poop), I dropped the dose by one tablet per day. 

Thinking about it now, I'll bet that she'll start feeling better once you start tapering off. She's probably still really tired. If I have 2 days off work in a row, it takes Hannah a couple of days to recover from the change in schedule. You two have both been through a lot and it's hard to be patient (I know), but you can do it. 

Glad I clarified what we do (eat, wait 30 minutes, then give antibiotic) - - I'd hate to have suggested something that might make her feel worse 

I bet having those stitches out will make her feel better too!


----------



## Millie'sMom

It is wonderful, that her incisions look good. I am sure it is a relief to both of you. I was going to suggest putting her antibiotic in peanut butter. Pill pockets have never worked for me. I was also thinking that peanut butter is a good source of protein and a concentrated source of calories. When my girls need a pill, i mix a little cereal, rice krispies etc, in the peanutbutter to make 3 balls, the first has nothing in it, the second contains the pill and the third has nothing. They are so crazy about this wonderful treat, that they are not even suspicious of the 2nd one, and the 3rd leaves them feeling positive about this treat.

Best of luck with your vet check tomorrow. Prayers are coming your way.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just caught up with Tesia's thread. So glad that you have her back home with you but sorry to hear of her upset tummy  

Hope that you get on okay at the vets having the stitches out, but it sounds like she is healing up nicely


----------



## OutWest

If you decide it's the antibiotic causing the diarrhea, you might try giving her some yogurt with active yeast cultures in it. You just have to do it several hours apart from the antibiotics because milk products make them ineffective. But the yeast would help her gut. 

Thinking of you and T.


----------



## dborgers

On the Pepto-Bismol: Andy's regular vet is about 65 and an 'old school' vet who doesn't always reach for a med when something as simple as Pepto will help.

He also recommend it when Andy was having Diarrhea. At times the diarrhea was really bad Dr. Wang added Metronidazole. I know Pepto has always made my stomach feel better when I've been on antibiotics or not feeling well.

She'll be feeling better soon. It's so tough when they aren't, but this too shall pass


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Just getting caught up on the last couple of days. Sorry to hear about her tummy. I totally agree with feeding her whatever she'll eat - and doing it by hand.  Make her chicken if she'll eat that - lots of protein there! 

Will keep my fingers crossed for a good visit at the vets tomorrow and a more calm tummy.


----------



## cgriffin

I hope Tesia feels better today!
About the Tramadol, yes, I agree, it can cause nausea. Diarrhea can be caused by the antibiotics. As long as there is no possibility of a GI bleed, Pepto is fine for upset stomachs. 
Toby gehts Tramadol on bad days in addition to Rimadyl. He was also on Tramadol for several months post-op late last year and early this year. Tramadol does make him very sleepy and not want to play. One vet said, give it with food because it can cause nausea, the other vet said it does not matter. So far, it has never caused nausea for Toby, knock on wood.
Advise, if you or anybody reading this, wants to stop with Tramadol, please start slowly weaning off of the medication, because it can cause withdrawal symptoms. Start cutting the dose in half, than that in half, etc till weaned off. 

I wish Tesia all the best and no more nausea and diarrhea.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Okay. This case just gets more and more complicated and frustrating.

The histochemistry came back today - the stains.* They ruled about T-cell lymphoma, B-cell lymphoma, AND Amelanotic Melanoma.*

It is completely baffling. My own vet is baffled. Even the lab scientist (pathologist?) who did the tests is surprised. He is doing additional tests at no cost.

I will be interested to hear what the surgeon at the VEC says. I hope to speak to him later today. I asked my own vet if this could mean it is NOT cancer. She said, sadly, no. It's just not any of those three. I have been wondering if it is soft tissue sarcoma. She said she had wondered that, too. 

It's all confusing and frustrating because it delays any treatment. 

Meantime... poor girl is still not eating well. She seemed interesting in her kibble this morning, but actually regurgitated while she was eating. Right back into the bowl. Poor thing. (And yes, I did go through it all to make sure the meds didn't come back up. They didn't - it was straight kibble). She hasn't asked for any more since. I am going to try the chicken and rice route tonight. 

The back and side stitches are out. The big wound is healing well, and those stiches come out in another 10 days. 

Millie's Mom, those cereal and peanut butter treats sound amazing!! I would eat those! 

Danny - I checked with my vet about the Pepto. She said because it contains ASA (aspirin) I shouldn't give it to Tee since she is usually on an NSAID. But she is going to look into another anti-nausea drug and if it doesn't conflict with the antibiotic she is on, she will give us some of that. There is also another Pepto-like liquid that would coat her throat and stomach. She's checking counter-indications on that oen, too. There is caution because of this antibiotic - it's more rare, so they just want to make sure it's okay to mix. 

I hope I can talk to the surgeon and/or oncologist today about those stains. Just baffling.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't know what to say, except that I continue to send prayers and hugs to you and sweet Tesia.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

I am praying for Tesia. So sorry, that they still don't know what it is.
I would feed her Chicken, also, anything she will eat.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry that you don't have the answers yet! Praying that you have them today or very soon and that there is a good treatment plan for your beautiful Tesia! I know this is so hard! Sending thoughts for strength for both of you.


----------



## swishywagga

H,i so sad to hear about Tesia's poor tummy, you are doing an amazing job, she is so lucky to have such a wonderful caring mum. I can only suggest to carry on what your doing, feeding her little and often. After Barnaby had his surgery I just fed him pieces of chicken, hot dog sausage and anything else he would take. I know this is ten times harder for you at the moment, all of us across the miles in scotland are praying for you and our thoughts are with you at this time, try to keep your spirits up, your doing an amazing job. Golden Hugs to you all x


----------



## *Laura*

I hope Tesia's tummy settles soon. Thinking of you both today


----------



## dborgers

Sorry to hear about Tesia's upset tummy. Our vets said to pull all food for 12-24 hours to give it a chance to settle down. Then rice and chicken .. bland diet. I sure hope they can get to the bottom of everything. Is it possible the antibiotics have caused her stomach to get inflamed?

On the anti-nausea meds: We tried Reglan. Dr. Wang (Andy's internist) said it's an old drug. Cerenia worked very very well. He wasn't on antibiotics at the time, so I don't know you need to have something in her stomach. Quite a conundrum. Hopefully they'll give you some answers on how to get her GI tract to settle down. It's so disturbing to see them sick. Fingers crossed and prayers said.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Hoping Tesia's tummy gets better!!


----------



## Millie'sMom

Sweet Girl said:


> Okay. This case just gets more and more complicated and frustrating.
> 
> The histochemistry came back today - the stains.* They ruled about T-cell lymphoma, B-cell lymphoma, AND Amelanotic Melanoma.*
> 
> It is completely baffling. My own vet is baffled. Even the lab scientist (pathologist?) who did the tests is surprised. He is doing additional tests at no cost.
> 
> I will be interested to hear what the surgeon at the VEC says. I hope to speak to him later today. I asked my own vet if this could mean it is NOT cancer. She said, sadly, no. It's just not any of those three. I have been wondering if it is soft tissue sarcoma. She said she had wondered that, too.
> 
> It's all confusing and frustrating because it delays any treatment.
> 
> Meantime... poor girl is still not eating well. She seemed interesting in her kibble this morning, but actually regurgitated while she was eating. Right back into the bowl. Poor thing. (And yes, I did go through it all to make sure the meds didn't come back up. They didn't - it was straight kibble). She hasn't asked for any more since. I am going to try the chicken and rice route tonight.
> 
> The back and side stitches are out. The big wound is healing well, and those stiches come out in another 10 days.
> 
> Millie's Mom, those cereal and peanut butter treats sound amazing!! I would eat those!
> 
> Danny - I checked with my vet about the Pepto. She said because it contains ASA (aspirin) I shouldn't give it to Tee since she is usually on an NSAID. But she is going to look into another anti-nausea drug and if it doesn't conflict with the antibiotic she is on, she will give us some of that. There is also another Pepto-like liquid that would coat her throat and stomach. She's checking counter-indications on that oen, too. There is caution because of this antibiotic - it's more rare, so they just want to make sure it's okay to mix.
> 
> I hope I can talk to the surgeon and/or oncologist today about those stains. Just baffling.


When I first started reading this post, my heart skipped a beat, and I hoped it turned out Tesia did not have cancer. I can imagine how frustrating all this is to you. 

Those peanut butter balls have never failed to hide a pill. I am not sure if it because my girls are not to bright or they are just pigs in golden clothing. And they are a lot cheaper than pill pockets

I suspect the stomach coating medicine they are looking at is sulcrate (human brand name) sulcrafate is the generic. I have used it an it works really well. You can possibly get it cheaper if you have the vet write a prescription and take it to a human pharmacy.

Thinking about you and Tesia


----------



## k9mom

Can you give her a digest enzymes plus probiotic. Just a thought I use this to keep my stomach in check with milk.


----------



## love never dies

How is Tesia's tummy now? Thinking about both of you? Sending hugs. 
Take care of yourself too.


----------



## *Laura*

Checking in to see how Tesia is doing today. Thinking of you both


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Just wanted to check to see how Tesia is doing. Keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Praying for Tesia!


----------



## swishywagga

Our prayers and thoughts are with you and beautiful Tesia across the miles, you are doing an amazing job. Warmest wishes to you x


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of Tess and sending good wishes.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

How is she today? Were you able to speak to another vet yesterday?


----------



## goldy1

Sending prayers for Tesia. Hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## TheZ's

Thinking of you and Tesia and sending a prayer.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Praying that Tesia is feeling better, but very worried because we didn't hear from you yesterday.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for sweet Tesia.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you and Tesia in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Karen519 said:


> Praying that Tesia is feeling better, but very worried because we didn't hear from you yesterday.


I'm sorry I caused concern. I had an early appointment before work and didn't have a chance to update. 

Yesterday and the night before were tough - Tesia hardly ate anything, and was clearly nauseous again. BUT - my vet called me on the way to my appointment and she told me she did find an anti-nausea med that won't conflict with the antibiotic. First though, I decided to try the chicken and rice. I was a little worried as Tesia has never had anything but dog food. But she ate a WHOLE PLATE last night!! About 1/3 cup of cooked rice and about 1/4 of a chicken breast. I was so happy! She slept through the night, and started to feel nauseous only just before we got up this morning (she starts smacking her lips and lying down and getting up). I took her out, and then she was very interested as I heated up some more chicken and rice. She ate the whole plate again and I could tell she wanted more. I gave her her meds, and I'm going to see if she wants another small meal before I go to work later this morning. I am so relieved she ate. She had far more energy when we went out this morning.

On the cancer test front - no news. I left a message for the surgeon yesterday. I found out he was off Mon-Tues, so I know I'll hear from him today. I really do think more and more that it is soft tissue sarcoma, from what I am reading. It all fits - right up to the high incidence of spread to the lungs.  When we were at the vet Monday to have her back and side stitches out, we mapped all the new bumps that have sprung up just in the past week. So many. And two or three are worrying - they feel exactly like the spindle cell tumour we had removed from her back. Once the infection is fully cleared up (one more week on antibiotics) I'll look into having them removed. It will depend what the cancer is and what the treatment is. It just seems to be coming so fast now.


----------



## TheZ's

So glad to hear that Tesia was able to eat the chicken and rice. It's not that much extra work to prepare. You can cook enough for a couple of days, keep it in the refrigerator and take the chill off it in the microwave before feeding Tesia. Saying a prayer for both of you.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry about these new bumps that have come up in the past week  but glad she loves her chicken  Lots of info/links about home cooking on the forum.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Tesia ate some food. We're thinking of you and praying for your beautiful little girl.


----------



## love never dies

Sending hugs and prayers for sweet Tesia.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very relieved to hear that Tesia ate with gusto!! I always gave Max chicken and rice when he had an upset tummy. It seemed to coat his stomach. I know how terrible it is when they are sick and don't eat. I'm sorry that she has more new lumps. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## *Laura*

Glad you got some home cooking into Tesia. It's such a worry when they don't eat. I'll be thinking of you and Tesia today


----------



## dborgers

Glad the different food has stirred her appetite. No doubt you're very relieved 

Another thing you can try once her tummy settles down is sprinkling chicken broth over her regular food when you get back to it. Dogs, like humans, depend 90% on their noses for taste. It's been our experience they get very picky about their food once they tasted the 'good life'.


----------



## goldy1

Seeing Tesia eat well must have been a big relief. So important that she eats to maintain her strength. That's always one of my big worries whan any of mine have been sick. 

Saying prayers for sweet Tesia.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad she loved her homemade meal. Sending hugs and prayers for you two.


----------



## Sweet Girl

PrincessDi said:


> Very relieved to hear that Tesia ate with gusto!! I always gave Max chicken and rice when he had an upset tummy. It seemed to coat his stomach. I know how terrible it is when they are sick and don't eat. I'm sorry that she has more new lumps. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


 
Did you ever have a hard time getting him to accept his boring old kibble again? I think Tesia thinks she has struck gold with the chicken (the rice she can take or leave). She stands by her dishes asking for more - but if I give her kibble, she has no interest. 



dborgers said:


> Glad the different food has stirred her appetite. No doubt you're very relieved
> 
> Another thing you can try once her tummy settles down is sprinkling chicken broth over her regular food when you get back to it. Dogs, like humans, depend 90% on their noses for taste.* It's been our experience they get very picky about their food once they tasted the 'good life'*.


Ah ha! This is my fear with Tee - exactly. She has never paid my food any attention, in all her 12 years, but I noticed last night she was sort of coming over going, "hey, whatcha eating? Any chicken there? I could try whatever you're eating even if it's not chicken.." Oh, well. Right now, it's more important that she eats. She won't get anything off my plate, but I'll keep giving her the chicken and rice. This morning, though, I tried kibble and rice, and she ate it. But I sensed she was silently grumbling all the way.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tee is a very smart lady, chicken and rice sounds good and taste so much better then kibbles. HUGS to the Lady!


----------



## TheZ's

You're right that it's important that she eats. I wouldn't worry about spoiling her. She's been through a lot and it's great you found something she can enjoy. Sending a prayer for both of you.


----------



## PrincessDi

When Max just had upset tummy's, he would go back to eating his kibble when he was better. This year when he quit eating (and I later found out it was several tumors and probably several types of cancer), he never went back to his old food. At that point, it didn't matter. Just spoiling him without giving him anything that would hurt him, was the direction that we went. I understand how hard it is when they stop eating. So just an interest for them in eating again is such a great relief!


----------



## OutWest

Sweet Girl said:


> Did you ever have a hard time getting him to accept his boring old kibble again? I think Tesia thinks she has struck gold with the chicken (the rice she can take or leave). She stands by her dishes asking for more - but if I give her kibble, she has no interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ha! This is my fear with Tee - exactly. She has never paid my food any attention, in all her 12 years, but I noticed last night she was sort of coming over going, "hey, whatcha eating? Any chicken there? I could try whatever you're eating even if it's not chicken.." Oh, well. Right now, it's more important that she eats. She won't get anything off my plate, but I'll keep giving her the chicken and rice. This morning, though, I tried kibble and rice, and she ate it. But I sensed she was silently grumbling all the way.


I'm so glad she's interested in the food... I would just keep giving her the rice, mixed with the kibble a bit, for fullness. When I cook chicken for the dogs, I buy the least expensive package of flash frozen boneless thighs I can find. I just poach the thigh meat in water or broth and use it up in several days. The broth is good for putting onto the kibble. I also use broth to cook the rice. Some people also give hamburger. They cook it in the pan, pour off the grease, then add a bit of water and boil it a while. I'm really glad she's eating!


----------



## Millie'sMom

It is good news that Tesia is interested in food. I would not worry too much about spoiling her, she has been through a lot. Good nutritions is very important to healing. 

If you have to feed her chicken for awhile, you might try calling MapleLodge Farms. They use to have an outlet store, about a kilometer north of the 401 at Winston Churchill, where you can buy bulk chicken. (49 cents a pound for necks). My parents and raw-feeding friends always went there for bulk chicken orders. I would call first, because I do not know if you can still buy in bulk anymore. 

Maple Lodge Farms | Quality Chicken Products featuring High Pressure Protection™ | Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Prayers for you and Tee


----------



## Sweet Girl

Millie'sMom said:


> It is good news that Tesia is interested in food. I would not worry too much about spoiling her, she has been through a lot. Good nutritions is very important to healing.
> 
> If you have to feed her chicken for awhile, you might try calling MapleLodge Farms. They use to have an outlet store, about a kilometer north of the 401 at Winston Churchill, where you can buy bulk chicken. (49 cents a pound for necks). My parents and raw-feeding friends always went there for bulk chicken orders. I would call first, because I do not know if you can still buy in bulk anymore.
> 
> Maple Lodge Farms | Quality Chicken Products featuring High Pressure Protection™ | Toronto, Ontario, Canada
> 
> Prayers for you and Tee


Thanks for the info!! And you're absolutely right - I'm not worrying at all about keeping her on the chicken. It is good for her - she definitely needs the nutrients - and it is calming her tummy. Right now, I'm just boiling chicken breasts for her and mixing it up with some white rice. I'm not really sure how much I should be giving her - I started with very small portions when she was really nauseous. Tonight, she had half of a large boneless chicken breast and about a half cup of cooked rice. Is that about right? Twice a day?

No update on the cancer tests.


----------



## hubbub

Sweet Girl said:


> She has never paid my food any attention, in all her 12 years, but I noticed last night she was sort of coming over going, "hey, whatcha eating? Any chicken there? I could try whatever you're eating even if it's not chicken.." Oh, well. Right now, it's more important that she eats. She won't get anything off my plate, but I'll keep giving her the chicken and rice. This morning, though, I tried kibble and rice, and she ate it. But I sensed she was silently grumbling all the way.


I'm glad Tesia is eating a bit and your description made me giggle.  Perhaps you could add some broth to her kibble/rice mix to "flavor" it? For Hannah, I mix a bit of canned (rx food) with warm water, then mix that with the kibble and most of the time she'll keep licking the bowl until it shines. 

I hope you are able to speak with the surgeon or the pathologist to work towards some answers too. edit - I see you say there's no update yet  BUT it's wonderful that she's still eating.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> I'm glad Tesia is eating a bit and your description made me giggle.  Perhaps you could add some broth to her kibble/rice mix to "flavor" it? For Hannah, I mix a bit of canned (rx food) with warm water, then mix that with the kibble and most of the time she'll keep licking the bowl until it shines.
> 
> I hope you are able to speak with the surgeon or the pathologist to work towards some answers too. edit - I see you say there's no update yet  BUT it's wonderful that she's still eating.


I've thought about adding some wet food eventually. For now, until she finishes the mega antibiotic, I'll keep spoiling her with the chicken. She's worth it. She already knows the smell of chicken boiling. "Oh, someone is making me dinner! Perhaps I should come sit in the kitchen to show my appreciation. And perhaps speed up this whole process. Seriously, what's this whole 'it needs to cool a bit more' business?"


----------



## Sydney's Mom

That's so cute - Sydney does the same thing when I'm cooking chicken (and even rice!). She only gets it when she's not feeling well.

Glad to hear Ms. T is feeling a bit better and coming around.

PS - can't believe those cancer tests are taking that long and that other dr hasn't called you back yet!!!!!!!


----------



## goldy1

I know how hard it is to wait for test results - hope you won't have to wait much longer.

I am all for spoiling them when they are sick. Good job! Plus it's so much fun to watch them really enjoy their new epicurian experience. I think it's cute that she now knows the door to this new world of eating has been cracked open. So after 12 years she "wonders" what else might be on that dinner table. Adorable.

Praying for good news on the tests.


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy she is eating! Good girl!


----------



## dborgers

Enjoy that fancy cooking  Yummy, isn't it? I was getting it every day too because my tummy didn't feel good either. Mom and dad have been trying to get me to eat 'dog' food. Excuse ME?! I don't eat 'dog' food anymore!! LOL Honestly, I woke up this morning and was really hungry, so I ate it, but not until he'd topped it with a little chicken. Dad warmed the wet up in the microwave, but not too warm. Tasted and smelled better too. Enjoy the 'good life' on that chicken and rice. I'm in complete solidarity with you on how good it tastes!! Glad you're feeling better, T.

Your pal,

Andy


----------



## Millie'sMom

Sweet Girl said:


> Thanks for the info!! And you're absolutely right - I'm not worrying at all about keeping her on the chicken. It is good for her - she definitely needs the nutrients - and it is calming her tummy. Right now, I'm just boiling chicken breasts for her and mixing it up with some white rice. I'm not really sure how much I should be giving her - I started with very small portions when she was really nauseous. Tonight, she had half of a large boneless chicken breast and about a half cup of cooked rice. Is that about right? Twice a day?
> 
> No update on the cancer tests.


I keep hoping no news on the cancer tests is good news. Wishful thinking on my part, but I can hope. 

Boiling chicken and rice seems to be working, i think someone mentioned adding broth to the rice, which probably would make it more appealing. I don't like plain white rice either--Tee has good taste. I have also given mine canned alaskan low sodium salmon, it is easy and convient to just be able to open a can. I would give her enough that she is maintaining her weight, or even gaining a little, if she has recently lost some. Small frequent meals are easier to digest than 2 large meals. Can you feed her more often? As to quantity I would give 6 oz or so of chicken and about 1/2 cup of rice 3 times a day if she can tolerate it

Thinking of you and Tee


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope she continues to eat her chicken. By the way, when our Barkley was fighting his cancer we used broth as a flavor enhancer and we also added little chicken pieces into his kibble to transition him back to regular food. He needed extra B vitamins and our vet suggested a sugary sweet product called Pet Tinic that he gobbled up. I started putting on top of his food and that resulted in inhaled food and happy dog.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Millie'sMom said:


> *I keep hoping no news on the cancer tests is good news. Wishful thinking on my part, but I can hope.*
> 
> Boiling chicken and rice seems to be working, i think someone mentioned adding broth to the rice, which probably would make it more appealing. I don't like plain white rice either--Tee has good taste. I have also given mine canned alaskan low sodium salmon, it is easy and convient to just be able to open a can. I would give her enough that she is maintaining her weight, or even gaining a little, if she has recently lost some. Small frequent meals are easier to digest than 2 large meals. Can you feed her more often? As to quantity I would give 6 oz or so of chicken and about 1/2 cup of rice 3 times a day if she can tolerate it
> 
> Thinking of you and Tee


That was my hope, too. My own vet called me about them - I said, could it be possible she really doesn't have cancer?? Sadly, just in the past week alone, she has 3-4 new lumps. And there is no getting around the nodules in the lungs.  I do have to say I am disappointed the surgeon hasn't called me back. I am trying to give benefit of the doubt - he was off for two days, maybe he was really busy when he got back, maybe he has nothing to add since the tests are ongoing...? 

My own little update: I think I have figured out that it is the Tramadol causing the nausea. I brought her down to a once a day dose - I give it to her at bedtime. Both nights, she woke up once with nausea signs (lip smacking) and both mornings, woke up a little before my alarm went off smacking her lips. She had no nausea during the day yesterday (I was off and home with her) and she gets the antibiotic every eight hours.

So I am not going to give her Tramadol tonight and see what happens. I don't think she is in any pain anymore - the wound is really healing well now, and she lets me look at it and move the flap of skin with no issues at all. I think one week of nausea is more than any poor dog deserves. I really hope this will solve it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> I hope she continues to eat her chicken. By the way, when our Barkley was fighting his cancer we used broth as a flavor enhancer and *we also added little chicken pieces into his kibble to transition him back to regular food.* He needed extra B vitamins and our vet suggested a sugary sweet product called Pet Tinic that he gobbled up. I started putting on top of his food and that resulted in inhaled food and happy dog.


That's a really good idea - I will probably do that, too. It's pretty clear she is loving the chicken and just eating the rice because it's in the same dish. But she leaves a bit of the rice once she's gotten all the chicken out of it. No dummy this dog. Plain white rice is pretty bland!


----------



## OutWest

I hope you hear from the surgeon today. A courtesy conversation before the weekend even if the results aren't in is not too much to expect. He HAS to know how anxious you are! Sending good thoughts and hugs to you and Tee.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sweet Girl said:


> That's a really good idea - I will probably do that, too. It's pretty clear she is loving the chicken and just eating the rice because it's in the same dish. But she leaves a bit of the rice once she's gotten all the chicken out of it. No dummy this dog. Plain white rice is pretty bland!


 Make the rice with low sodium chicken broth instead of water, much tastier. Tucker was eating 8-10 cups a day of home cooking divided into 4 feedings a day. That amount maintained his skinny 62lbs. Keep a careful eye on her weight.

Good thoughts and prayers for your girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold

One thing you can do with the rice is use the cooking water from the chicken, if you are boiling the chicken. It has a lot of flavor, but no spices if you don't add salt, and it's perfect for cooking rice without adding a lot of sodium but infusing it with flavor. I cooled the water down and also used it to moisten Barkley's kibble. Toby was so envious I ended up moistening his as well.


----------



## goldensrbest

When spencer had cancer, i would fix homemade chicken soup, no onions ,but some carrots in it, he would like the smell of it cooking,and would eat it, until he could no longer eat.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Catching up after a few days away. I'm delighted to read that Tesia is enjoying her chicken and rice. When I was cooking for Joker each day (something I wouldn't dream of doing for humans), GRF members kindly suggested to me that I could cook for a whole week at once and put the chicken, rice and broth in serving size packages in the freezer to warm later in the microwave as needed. That approach made the whole process much more manageable. My dogs definitely want their chicken and rice warm, but they don't seem to mind if it comes from the freezer by way of the microwave.

Holding Tesia and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## *Laura*

Sweet Girl, I'm sorry you haven't heard from the surgeon yet. What a long wait. I've been keeping you and Tee in my thoughts. (Tesia ....keep enjoying all those good home cooked meals that your Mom is making for you. Use your eyes and tilt your head just so. She won't be able to resist cooking for you)


----------



## hotel4dogs

I cooked chicken thighs (boneless, skinless) for Toby instead of chicken breasts. I would put a bunch in a big pan, with water to cover them plus a bit, and cook them until they were mushy (a pretty long time, like 45 minutes to an hour).
I let them cool, then skimmed any fat there was off the pan. I would pull the chicken meat (like pulled pork). Measure the liquid, boil it, and use it to make the rice. 
Chicken thighs have a lot more flavor than chicken breasts, and make a better broth! At that point I, too, was trying to keep weight on him so the added calories were just fine.
I poured it in small plastic containers and froze enough for a week or more, then would just take it out as needed and store it in the fridge. I did microwave it before I gave it to him.

ETA....I also mixed his kibble in with it, starting in very small increments. I would soak the kibble in warm water for about 1/2 hour or more, so it got really mushy, then add it to the chicken/rice mixture.

ETA....one more thought, Toby preferred mashed white potatoes to rice. I'd just boil up a few potatoes and mash them, use the homemade chicken broth to soak his kibble, then add the chicken and potatoes.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

So glad to hear that Tesia is liking her chicken and rice!
Praying the Surgeon has some good news.


----------



## Sweet Girl

The surgeon called yesterday. He had been calling the lab for the re-tests so he would have some answers for me. He did. Tesia has soft tissue sarcoma. 

I knew that was what it was going to be. Even when they were leaning towards melanoma, before it was was ruled out, I thought it was soft tissue sarcoma. Everything I read sounded like Tesia - often the needle aspiration is inconclusive or false negative. The cells are very poorly differentiated, and hard to identify. It is locally aggressive. If it spreads, it often spreads to the lungs.

And yet, it was such a kick in the gut anyway. 

Get this - only 35 out of 100,000 dogs are _at risk_ of getting STS. Not all of them get it. Of those who do, only 8-17% see it spread. That just seems really unfair. She is clearly one of a very small number. 

She must have had that big mass under her leg for a long time. I can't help thinking, what if we had found it early? What if we had seen it and removed it when it was tiny. It all must have started there, and was allowed to grow and spread from there for far too long. It is an awful feeling. 

I found another new bump yesterday. It is brand new - it is under her chin where I rub and pat her ALL the time. No way I missed that. It's like the new ones on her head and leg and side. They're all in areas I touch every single day, so I know they all emerged in the last week. But the surgeon doesn't think it's worth removing them. It has already spread. The plan now would be management. Chemo, and from what I read, radiation. We see both the oncologist and the surgeon on Thursday. It seems like so long from now, but she has to finish this course of antibiotics and be completely over the MRSP infection before she can begin any cancer treatment anyway. 

Thank you for all your great cooking ideas. It never occurred to me to use the chicken cooking water for the rice (I'm not much of a cook). I do cook a few days worth at a time and microwave it to warm it up. I've started now doing a combo of chicken, rice, and kibble. I cut up the chicken into pretty small pieces, and mix it all together. (DallasGold - how do you pull chicken? How is it different from just cutting it up?) She is eating it well - just leaves behind some of the rice. I have stopped the Tramadol as of yesterday - but she still woke up a little nauseous. I guess it is the antibiotic, too. 

I still sort of feel like I'm in some kind of suspended reality. Honestly, there is nothing I will change in the coming months. She has always been my priority and she will continue to be. We will play ball and go for hikes in the woods. I hope we will swim next summer. We will just hang out together. She is my absolute heart. I need to help her stay happy and healthy and get through this as best she can. And I know I will need your help.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You and your girl have my prayers as long as you need them, I hope you spend many more summers together. Those % are just numbers, sending positive vibes for sweet Tesia to be on the right side of the statistics. And remember, those are just numbers!


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Tesia and you a weekend full of love and cuddles and that Tesia will be able to have a grand summer with you next year.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Many have lost dogs to cancer and it is so unbelievably hard. Treat every day like a gift from God, because it is. I hope you will have many days of love and snuggles left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

Buddy's mom forever said:


> You and your girl have my prayers as long as you need them, I hope you spend many more summers together. Those % are just numbers, sending positive vibes for sweet Tesia to be on the right side of the statistics. And remember, those are just numbers!


 
Could not agree more about the % just being numbers. Praying that your sweet girl will beat the odds. I feel with my heart the sadness confirmed with the diagnosis in your post-I'm so sorry, but you have a good plan. Take it step by step. We will all ALWAYS be here for you and sweet Tesia.


----------



## *Laura*

You must have had a very difficult day yesterday ....take a deep breath. Your girl is getting the best care. ....and please don't look back and beat yourself up with 'what if's. This awful disease just sneaks up. Big hugs to you and Tee. (....and I hope you survived our first snow storm yesterday)


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry that you are going through this  It sounds like you are doing everything you possibly can for Tesia. Stay positive, she's got lots of fight left in her - and we're all here for you and understand what you're going through.


----------



## vrmueller

Prayers to you and Tesia. You are doing everything possible for your girl and she knows it.


----------



## hubbub

First of all, I'm so sorry. However, I'm glad you were able to speak to the surgeon and now have a diagnosis. Also, like BMF pointed out, those percentages are just figures and aren't meant for you to hang all your hopes on. 

That being said, I understand your second guessing about the mass. When Hannah was initially diagnosed with STS, I fretted/worried/blamed myself for not noticing sooner, not being more demanding, etc. I "needed" to go through that part of the grieving process, but I realized I needed to move past it because Hannah needed my energies focused on her care and being the best advocate for her I could be. You've got a great attitude in keeping her your priority, as she has been, and planning for more good memories. We're here for you both.

One thing at a time, the infection is very serious and yes, absolutely should be under control before moving forward. However, your meeting will help you prepare for the next step. It's great that you'll be meeting with the surgeon AND the oncologist. I would advise taking a list of questions, making notes and, if needed (like I did) keep asking them to explain things until they make the most sense. One thing I learned was important with STS is to know the mitotic index of the removed mass. That's the number of cells in mitosis in X number of fields magnified X times which tells them the speed at which the cancer is multiplying.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry to hear this news about your sweet girl. Tesia is so lucky to have such a wonderful mom and I pray she will still be with you for a long time.


----------



## GoldensGirl

How I wish that I had some special remedy to offer you and Tesia, but the prayers and healing thoughts of this community are the best magic that I know. Remember to take care of yourself, for you can't take good care of Tesia unless you're in good shape yourself.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Millie'sMom

I was so sorry to read that the surgeon had confirmed that Tee does indeed have cancer. I am sure that was extremely difficult to hear. Please do not beat yourself up over not noticing the masses earlier. Unfortunately, we can't turn back the clock, now is the time to focus on what your plan of treatment is for Tee and to enjoy every moment you have together. Hopefully she will be with you next summer and beyond.

Prayers are going out to both of you.


----------



## amy22

I am so sorry...praying for you both. Xxoo


----------



## love never dies

Extra Prayers for you and Tesia.


----------



## goldy1

I am so sorry the doctor confirmed your suspicions. It does seem so unfair. Tesia has a great mom and advocate and she will beat the odds. Everyone is praying hard for this and you just have to believe it will happen. 


I can relate to your feeling of suspended reality. Everything is now colored by this new reality and challenge you are facing. 

You have a great attitude and Tesia will feel your strength. This will help her fight and beat this. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry about the diagnosis and continue to keep you both in my prayers. Tesia's got a great advocate for her- you- and I know you two will fight this with all you can. 

As far as pulling chicken- I let it cool down. If I'm cooking a whole chicken (usually in the slow cooker) it basically falls off the bone once I take the skin off. I wear food service plastic gloves to do this just to keep it sanitary. If it's a breast, I just cut it up with knife and fork and it usually naturally pulls into shreds. 

I agree with Barb- thighs are more flavorful and I bet the dogs would like that much more than the breasts, if there are no issues digestively which would limit the dog to less fat. I wish we had done that for Mr.Barkley. 

Let us know what the oncologist tells you at the next visit. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> One thing at a time, the infection is very serious and yes, absolutely should be under control before moving forward. However, your meeting will help you prepare for the next step. It's great that you'll be meeting with the surgeon AND the oncologist. I would advise taking a list of questions, making notes and, if needed (like I did) keep asking them to explain things until they make the most sense. *One thing I learned was important with STS is to know the mitotic index of the removed mass. That's the number of cells in mitosis in X number of fields magnified X times which tells them the speed at which the cancer is multiplying*.


That is actually one of the questions on my list. The pathology report on the big mass was 10 mitotic figures per 40HPF. But I don't know if that is the final number, or if there is another number generated from the stains. Or if that means her mitotic number is 10. 

I expect her grade will be high.  The cells were very poorly diffrentiated and there is already spread to the lungs. There was also a fair bit of necrosis in the mass. All not good. She also has several new bumps, exactly like the spindle cell tumour that was removed from her back as part of this. So something is multiplying. This is why I want to get the treatment started now. 



Dallas Gold said:


> As far as pulling chicken- I let it cool down. If I'm cooking a whole chicken (usually in the slow cooker) it basically falls off the bone once I take the skin off. I wear food service plastic gloves to do this just to keep it sanitary. If it's a breast, I just cut it up with knife and fork and it usually naturally pulls into shreds.
> 
> I agree with Barb- thighs are more flavorful and I bet the dogs would like that much more than the breasts, if there are no issues digestively which would limit the dog to less fat. I wish we had done that for Mr.Barkley.
> 
> Let us know what the oncologist tells you at the next visit. (((HUGS)))


Wow - I've been pulling chicken without even knowing it! That's sort of what I do. Right now, she is getting plain, bland white breast meat. Her poo is better, definitely not diarrhea, but also not quite firm. But I plan to continue the bland diet through the end of the course of antibiotics. Then hopefully, I will transition her back to her food. I've been mixing a bit of kibble in with the chicken and rice, both to give her a little crunch and for flavour. Also because I don't really have a good idea how much chicken and rice she should be getting. I want to make sure she is getting enough nutrition. I would say she has put back on the weight she lost, and she is definitely much brighter and more engaged. I think she would also love to go run around and play ball, but we have a few more days of just walking on leash for bathroom breaks. She is still sleeping a lot, but she is still fighting the infection, so that's to be expected.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am glad she is eating and more engaged. I am sure you have mentioned it somewhere before, but how old is Tesia?


----------



## Sweet Girl

Joanne & Asia said:


> I am glad she is eating and more engaged. I am sure you have mentioned it somewhere before, but how old is Tesia?


She is 12 years, 2 months (as the VEC says). I guess there's a big difference at that age between 12.2 and 12 years, 11 months.


----------



## OutWest

_I think she would also love to go run around and play ball,_

This is great news. Sending good thought to Tee for lots of time to do just that.


----------



## Sweet Girl

OutWest said:


> _I think she would also love to go run around and play ball,_
> 
> This is great news. Sending good thought to Tee for lots of time to do just that.


Thank you! Four more days til the stitches come out! 

And I can't wait til she can be cone-free. I have started to leave it off when I am home - unless she goes into my bed to sleep and I can't monitor, then I put it on. She also has it on overnight. But she pays the wound no attention at all. Really, the only bits I've had to remind her not to lick are her IV sites. She's such a good girl.


----------



## Millie'sMom

Sweet Girl said:


> Wow - I've been pulling chicken without even knowing it! That's sort of what I do. Right now, she is getting plain, bland white breast meat. Her poo is better, definitely not diarrhea, but also not quite firm. But I plan to continue the bland diet through the end of the course of antibiotics.


Is she getting some all natural yogurt with her food or a commerical product to replace the "good" bacteria in her gut? If not it may help with her diarrhea.

I am glad she is more alert and wanting to be more active. 

Prayers still coming yours and Tee's way.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Glad to hear that Tee is eating and more engaged and that her stitches come out in three days.
I am sorry to hear the report, but we must all take it ONE DAY AT A TIME.
We have something to learn from dogs, they enjoy each day and don't worry about tomorrow!! Tesia has a wonderful Mom!!
Tesia reminds me so much of my Smooch!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Millie'sMom said:


> *Is she getting some all natural yogurt with her food or a commerical product to replace the "good" bacteria in her gut? If not it may help with her diarrhea.*
> 
> I am glad she is more alert and wanting to be more active.
> 
> Prayers still coming yours and Tee's way.


You know what? I haven't been giving her yogurt - and I should be. I think I have been worried about making her stomach worse because she has never had anything besides dog food. The chicken and rice have been good - she definitely loves the chicken. But the yogurt would probably help, too. Is there a certain kind of yogurt I should look for? Or all they all good? What % fat do you give your dog?


----------



## cgriffin

Don't get yoghurt that has artificial sweeteners in it.
I give my guinea pig yoghurt daily as recommended by the vet. I give him yoplait original. 
Wishing Tesa all the best!


----------



## dborgers

The yogurt is a good thing  Andy's vet recommended it after his GI upsets, saying the 'good bacteria' needs to be replenished. He loved it. In fact, he just had some this morning.


----------



## Thalie

Glad to see Tesia is getting more perky, that her stitches will be out soon and that her infection is under control. The stronger she can get the better it is for whichever treatment you and your vets will decide upon.

Since the chicken and rice has barely any fat, I would probably give the regular fat yoghurt. You might even try the Greek kind, it has more protein. 

Hoping Tesia is back to chasing her ball really soon. You are both troopers and are in my thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Well, who knew Miss Picky McPickster would love yogurt??? 

I am so happy. I needed the extra little nudge to try it (I'd been worried about adding something else to her upset tummy) and Millie'sMom's message came as I was feeling quite desperate (she hasn't eaten well at all today). I went and bought some Activia 4% plain, and mixed some chicken and rice with it. She LOVED it - licked the bowl clean. I plan to give her some more of all three with her nighttime antibiotic.

You guys are truly the best. I don't know what I would do without the support, the great suggestions, and encouragement. Thank you.


----------



## dborgers

Has she seen this guy?  :


----------



## hotel4dogs

my vet prefers lactose free yogurt for dogs....


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Has she seen this guy?  :
> 
> Oikos Greek Yogurt "Seeing John Stamos" TV Commercial - YouTube


I wonder if Tee ate it all up because she was seeing some hot guy in my kitchen. :


----------



## OutWest

Probably best to separate the yogurt from the antibiotic. Human antibiotics almost always say to not take with dairy or food high in calcium--it makes the drug ineffective. If you've already done that, don't worry about it, but you might check with the vet. 

Glad she's chowing down the food!


----------



## goldy1

OutWest said:


> Probably best to separate the yogurt from the antibiotic. Human antibiotics almost always say to not take with dairy or food high in calcium--it makes the drug ineffective. If you've already done that, don't worry about it, but you might check with the vet.
> 
> Glad she's chowing down the food!


I heard this too - that yogurt can be given after the course of antibiotic is done. Yogurt will help restore the intestinal flora that was destroyed by the antibiotic. I wouldn't worry about the little yogurt she has had.

My vet recommends Stonyfield Farm Organic. I've given Chance Vanilla and Banilla. He likes both.


----------



## Sweet Girl

OutWest said:


> *Probably best to separate the yogurt from the antibiotic. Human antibiotics almost always say to not take with dairy or food high in calcium--it makes the drug ineffective. If you've already done that, don't worry about it, but you might check with the vet.*
> 
> Glad she's chowing down the food!





goldy1 said:


> *I heard this too - that yogurt can be given after the course of antibiotic is done. Yogurt will help restore the intestinal flora that was destroyed by the antibiotic.* I wouldn't worry about the little yogurt she has had.


 
Uh oh. I had no idea. I thought the idea was to give it at the same time. :doh: I thought the yogurt would help restore the balance in her gut, but not affect the antibiotic's effect on the infection. Darn it. 



goldy1 said:


> My vet recommends Stonyfield Farm Organic. I've given Chance Vanilla and *Banilla.* He likes both.


That simply made me laugh. Which I appreciated  I've never heard that used for (I'm guessing) Banana-Vanilla.


----------



## OutWest

Ask your vet about when to give the yogurt. Lots of people take it during the same time period, but several hours apart so the dairy can't make the drug ineffective. It just can't be administered together.


----------



## GoldensGirl

There are also capsules of probiotics that restore bacteria in the gut and that can be taken with a meal - things like PB-8 and other brands. That might be an option, too.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Stopping in to check on Tesia!!

I love John Stamos!


----------



## Sweet Girl

We are right at the end of the antibiotics, so hopefully I haven't completely reversed the benefits of the medication. 

Tomorrow, we see the oncologist and the surgeon to get the stitches out and examine the wound. All I want is for Tee to be able to run off leash. And as much as I want to get a treatment plan set up with the oncologist, I am also dreading the answers to some of my questions.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

I will be praying for Tesia and you. Praying your appointment goes well.
How is Tesia doing? Is she eating?


----------



## Lucky Penny

Praying the appointment goes well.


----------



## cgriffin

Good luck with the appointment.
Wishing only good news for Tesia!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Karen519 said:


> I will be praying for Tesia and you. Praying your appointment goes well.
> How is Tesia doing? Is she eating?


Well, she is eating GREAT now that I have added the yogurt. But now I am hearing that she shouldn't be getting the yogurt until she finishes the antibiotic. So hopefully she'll eat the chicken and rice again without the yummy yogurt.


----------



## dborgers

Good morning, Tesia  That home cooking is delicious, isn't it? Yummmmm


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good luck with your appointment, thinking of you and sweet Tesia.


----------



## hotel4dogs

all of my veterinarians have okayed yogurt while on antibiotics, but have said not to give it within about 4 hours of the antibiotic. 
Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Wanted to say good luck today! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## GoldenMum

Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and Sweet Tee today. Give that sugarface an extra ear rub from me.


----------



## HolDaisy

Good luck for today!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I wish I had something good to say. But it actually got worse.

We saw the oncologist. It is very aggressive cancer. He sees a lot of soft tissue sarcoma. He does not often see it this aggressive. The number of new lumps in the past two weeks is concerning to him. Without doing a biopsy of every single one, it is impossible to know if it is all related, but the chances are very good that it is. But it's not worth removing them all when it has spread to her lungs. 

The prognosis is two to six months. 

It just feels so unreal and utterly impossible. I know they are just numbers. I would say the same to any of you. But it is so aggressive. He just couldn't even say there was a chance in any scenario of more than six months. She had her first chemo treatment today - she will be evaluated in one week - have a second one two weeks after that. If there is no change or it gets worse, then we are not looking at six months. If there is improvement, six months is the expectation. 

The stitches came out and the wound is healed. She is out of the cone and can be off leash. I will see if she wants to play ball later today. I still feel like I'm living in another reality right now. I'd like to come back to the old one.


----------



## goldy1

I got a chill reading your latest post. Another reality for sure. This all happened so fast. I want to just say "how can this be ??? !!!" and have you wake up from this awful nightmare.

Try to keep the faith and continue to have hope. If Tesia continues to enjoy her life, try to enjoy it with her. There is no doubt it will be bittersweet but most of us had had at least a taste of what you are going through. It is so awful and yet you still get to hold her and love her each day. Give her love and hugs from Chance and me and we will continue to say healing prayers and pray for a miracle.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry that the news is not good.
I hope that Tesia can beat the odds and live a joyful life for a lot longer than expected.


----------



## swishywagga

We are all so sorry to hear your news, there are no words I can say that will make it any better for you both right now. We may not be near to you but our thoughts and prayers are with you across the miles. Take care, sending you our biggest golden hugs x


----------



## Zuca's mom

I'm so sorry. Just try to soak in the moments with her. Hugs and prayers for both of you.


----------



## inge

What a sad update....cherish the good moments!


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*



Sweet Girl said:


> I wish I had something good to say. But it actually got worse.
> 
> We saw the oncologist. It is very aggressive cancer. He sees a lot of soft tissue sarcoma. He does not often see it this aggressive. The number of new lumps in the past two weeks is concerning to him. Without doing a biopsy of every single one, it is impossible to know if it is all related, but the chances are very good that it is. But it's not worth removing them all when it has spread to her lungs.
> 
> The prognosis is two to six months.
> 
> It just feels so unreal and utterly impossible. I know they are just numbers. I would say the same to any of you. But it is so aggressive. He just couldn't even say there was a chance in any scenario of more than six months. She had her first chemo treatment today - she will be evaluated in one week - have a second one two weeks after that. If there is no change or it gets worse, then we are not looking at six months. If there is improvement, six months is the expectation.
> 
> The stitches came out and the wound is healed. She is out of the cone and can be off leash. I will see if she wants to play ball later today. I still feel like I'm living in another reality right now. I'd like to come back to the old one.


I am so sorry that the news was not better for Tesia, but they can be wrong, on the time.
I know it is easy to say, but if it were my dog I would try to enjoy each day with her, which I know you will. My Smooch was walking around with lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma and I had no idea. Our Dogs Live in Today, and I will pray that you and Tesia have lots more good times together.


----------



## love never dies

continue sending extra prayers and hugs for Tesia.


----------



## GoldensGirl

How I ache for you. And how I _HATE_ cancer in all its forms.

Through all of this, remember that taking care of yourself is essential to your ability to take care of Tesia and she would not hurt you for the world. There are also times when deciding not to fight is a wise choice. I am not saying that you should not fight this, but rather that deciding to enjoy every minute that you have left with her is also a valid option. Deciding what is right for her is up to you and you will make the right choice, whatever that may be, day by day.

With you in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## TheZ's

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Tesia that you find some comfort in each day that you have together.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sad and sorry about the appointment with the Oncologist. Wish so hard that words or prayers could make this awful time for you and Tesia go away. You have both been in our prayers and will continue to be that your girl will beat the odds and have lots more time that is free of pain.


----------



## dborgers

Aw. I'm so sorry the news wasn't better. Thank goodness Tesia is out of her cone and can have fun. Maybe she'll be looking a whole lot better in a couple weeks. We're all here for you


----------



## KiwiD

I'm sorry to read about your appointment with the oncologist. Tesia doesn't know she is sick so I hope you both are able to make the best of each and every day you have together. Wishing you many, many days of ball playing and snuggle sessions with your sweet girl.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for what the doctor has told you. I will still pray for Tesia to beat the odds. Live and love every single moment with your girl. Thoughts and prayers for both of you!!


----------



## OutWest

Sending more and more healing thoughts and prayers to sweet Tee. I am hoping the chemo does its job and gives her a lot more time.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry the news wasn't better. Sending hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## Claudia M

so so very sorry for those news. I hope you and Tesia will be able to enjoy your time left together. I cannot pretend to understand what you are going thru. Sending good thoughts!


----------



## Dallas Gold

i am so sorry to read this prognosis. sending both of you prayers and i hope Tesia will have more time.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My heart breaks with your news. With the cone off, maybe Tesia can get back to enjoying life to the fullest now.


----------



## Otter

I'm sorry to read this.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank you all so much. It definitely was another body blow.

But - we are definitely going to make the most of every day together. I am fairly positive that this dog is no where NEAR ready to give up playing ball and running through the woods - or rolling in grass and snow. We went for an off leash walk in the park yesterday, and she found a ball. It was the first time she had a ball in four weeks! She rolled on it about ten times, and I threw it gently a few times for her, just so she could chase. She was so happy. She has been through a LOT in the past month - way more than she deserves. As my sister observed, this cancer should be told there is not an aggressive bone in her body and it has no place being so aggressive in her. 

Here is my plan: continue the life we've had together for the past 12 years. Everyday with her has been a treasure - and she will continue to be. I may be sad in my head and my heart, but I need to be happy and loving outwardly for her. When I go for a run, I literally think, I am sending you healthy energy, Tee. But all I want is to be home with her - or out with her. I work, I go to the grocery store, I go for runs. That's it. I can't bring myself to do anything else. I haven't done any Christmas shopping - I don't want to be out shopping while she's here alone. I don't go out with friends. I just don't want to. All I would be thinking about would be her here alone. 

She is feeling a little green this morning - I'm not sure if it's the residual effects of the antibiotic (the last one was last night, and she often woke up feeling nauseous over the past two weeks) or the chemo. She ate some chicken and rice - didn't finish her bowl, but got enough in. I hope it's the antibiotic, and it'll soon be out of her system.


----------



## Bob Dylan

So sorry you didn't get better news. Tee is lucky to have a Mom that hasn't left one rock unturned. Give her HUGS & KISSES from NJ. We are here for you.


----------



## GoldenMum

I can totally understand where you're coming from. When Clyde, also 12 had pancreatitis, I really thought I was losing him. After many tears, and building his strength back up, I came to realize how lucky I am. I have had a best friend for 12 wonderful years, he is back to hiking 45 minutes daily through the woods. He can chase balls again, and is a very, very happy boy. I will no longer constantly worry about losing him, I will concentrate on making every day we have a great day. I whisper in his ear every evening, that I will be strong if he needs to go. Every day together is now a celebration.

I wish you many more celebrations with sweet Tee!


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*



Sweet Girl said:


> Thank you all so much. It definitely was another body blow.
> 
> But - we are definitely going to make the most of every day together. I am fairly positive that this dog is no where NEAR ready to give up playing ball and running through the woods - or rolling in grass and snow. We went for an off leash walk in the park yesterday, and she found a ball. It was the first time she had a ball in four weeks! She rolled on it about ten times, and I threw it gently a few times for her, just so she could chase. She was so happy. She has been through a LOT in the past month - way more than she deserves. As my sister observed, this cancer should be told there is not an aggressive bone in her body and it has no place being so aggressive in her.
> 
> Here is my plan: continue the life we've had together for the past 12 years. Everyday with her has been a treasure - and she will continue to be. I may be sad in my head and my heart, but I need to be happy and loving outwardly for her. When I go for a run, I literally think, I am sending you healthy energy, Tee. But all I want is to be home with her - or out with her. I work, I go to the grocery store, I go for runs. That's it. I can't bring myself to do anything else. I haven't done any Christmas shopping - I don't want to be out shopping while she's here alone. I don't go out with friends. I just don't want to. All I would be thinking about would be her here alone.
> 
> She is feeling a little green this morning - I'm not sure if it's the residual effects of the antibiotic (the last one was last night, and she often woke up feeling nauseous over the past two weeks) or the chemo. She ate some chicken and rice - didn't finish her bowl, but got enough in. I hope it's the antibiotic, and it'll soon be out of her system.


Sweet Girl: Your feelings about Tesia - they are just beautiful. Praying Tesia feels better as the day goes on!


----------



## ArcticCat

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## amy22

So sorry...hope she is feeling much better today.


----------



## lyssa

Phew, just read through this entire thread. I am so very very sorry you are going through this with the gorgeous and very sweet Tesia. With you to fight for her she will defy the odds I am sure. I hope you'll get many many more days of snuggles and doggy kisses together.

One thing though, I'm just a little concerned about her nutrition. I feed my boys a raw diet (whole prey diet, or frankenprey) after my first boy just couldn't tolerate kibble no matter how premium and expensive. Chicken is considered quite a bland and rather nutritionless meat when it comes to dogs - wolves eat very little bird in the wild. It's a great starter meat but after that us raw feeders try to transition to more red meat, using chickens to get *edible* bone into our dogs (we just whack a fresh chicken in half, that is our dogs' calcium). 

Definitely feed the thighs, they are closer to being red meat as they are higher in taurine - something dogs need from their meat. Also, dogs need quite a bit of fat in their meals. They are not like us, where fat can do bad things to us.... fat has no bad effects on dogs. If they are not used to a lot of fat they can get the runs, so if you are going to increase it, do it a little slowly, but fat is great for extra calories and dogs usually love it. So I would encourage feeding her fattier cuts - it's a good way of getting extra energy and nutrition inside her with a small bulk. Also, have you considered if she is getting enough calcium? I don't know how much kibble she is getting, and if you are going to keep her on the chicken/rice diet (I would), you need to make sure she is getting all her minerals, especially at a time like this. As for yoghurt, I would try to feed lactose free if you can, dogs really aren't supposed to have lactose. Puppy milk is another option, if she likes it. 

One other thing, in order to be sure she is getting a full range of vitamins and minerals, it may be worth getting a bit of liver, cooking it up and seeing if she'll eat it (some dogs don't like it.... smother it in yoghurt?). I'm afraid cooked liver does rather stink, but it is FULL of good stuff and for raw fed dogs is an absolutely essential part of their diet. If she goes for the liver, feed it once or twice a week. Kidney is good too. And like others said, green tripe is THE answer for getting an unwilling dog to eat. Don't get the canned stuff, it isn't as stinky, yummy and is cooked so has much less in the way of health benefits - get it fresh if you can. From what I hear (it isn't available in Australia due to health regs!) you should feed it outside if possible and handle it with gloves on. It does stink, but that's why dogs go bananas for it.

As for amount.... with raw we always say feed 2-3% of a dogs *ideal adult* weight. I would say rice has a similar water content to meat (at a complete guess), so perhaps you can use that for what you are feeding. Although if you are boiling your meat it will have more water in it, so maybe go for 4%? Depends how much kibble you are putting in. If it's just a small handful, you could do 3.5%, if it's a couple of medium handfuls, 2%? Hope this helps.

Personally, I don't think you should worry about spoiling your darling girl at a time like this. Just work out ways to continue to get her to eat. The evil 'c' stuff inside her will likely be using up her nutrients more than normal, so concentrate on getting a good diet into her as much as possible.

And have some fun together!!

Snuggles and licks from my boys to Tesia, and hugs to you.


----------



## tikiandme

My heart aches for you. I've been in similar circumstances....too many times. I'm sending you good thoughts and a hope for much more time together. Please take good care of yourself and stay strong for Tesia.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to hear this. Stay strong and try and live everyday to the full with her making lovely memories. Sendings hugs to Tesia from the UK!


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Tesia that she feels better soon and that the nausea will go away.
Think about Reno, he lived so long after given a short time prognosis, and that even without having Chemo.


----------



## Laurie

I'm sorry I haven't posted...but I have been reading the updates on Tesia.

I'm sorry the news isn't better. I know the feeling all too well.

Numbers mean nothing.....Reno was only give a couple of months. He lived 17 months; most of those being happy and otherwise healthy.

Sending lots of hugs and kisses to Tesia!!!


----------



## OutWest

In the spirit of the holidays, why don't you have some friends over to your place for a celebration? It would be good for you and Tee both. Make it potluck--your friends will understand.


----------



## *Laura*

Sweet Girl I'm thinking of you and Tee. I'm sorry the news wasn't better. Enjoy each day and I hope Tee is just like Reno and beats the odds. Hugs to you both


----------



## Millie'sMom

I am so sorry it has taken so long to post after reading your update yesterday. I am sorry the vet did not have better news for you and I can understand how devasted you must have been. The wonderful thing about dogs is they live for the moment, and you sound determined to enjoy each and every one of those moments for as long as you can.

There is a holistic vet near Acton/Rockwood, north of 401, heading towards Guelph
Sharon Kopinak (519) 853 5142. She is amazing, she has treated my horses for years, and she does small animals as well. It may be worth a trip, she can provide you with all the information you need to help Tee, especially with regards to nutrition, in addition to what VEC is doing. Google her and see if this is something you would like to persue. It is quite the drive for you, but after you have seen her, you can just call the office. 

I have read parts of Reno's story and it gives me hope that Tee may be with you next Christmas as well.

My prayers are going out to you and Tee, spoil that girl rotten, she deserves it.


----------



## love never dies

Take care about yourself, and you can take good care of Tesia.
All the best. And be positive and strong.


----------



## goldy1

Thanks for the update. 

I LOVE your plan. Tesia is so lucky to have you. Your energy sounds great. I am praying hard that Tesia does well with her treatments and you guys have great times together.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank you all for your good wishes and love for Tee. I think she is feeling a bit better this morning - she didn't wake up in the wee hours of the morning smacking her lips (nausea) and, though she ate very slowly, she did eat her whole bowl this morning. Because I'm off today, I'm planning to give her a midday meal, too. (Oh, let's face it, if I'm home and I have any inkling that this dog might want to eat something, I feed her.  )



Millie'sMom said:


> There is a holistic vet near Acton/Rockwood, north of 401, heading towards Guelph
> Sharon Kopinak (519) 853 5142. She is amazing, she has treated my horses for years, and she does small animals as well. It may be worth a trip, she can provide you with all the information you need to help Tee, especially with regards to nutrition, in addition to what VEC is doing. Google her and see if this is something you would like to persue. It is quite the drive for you, but after you have seen her, you can just call the office.
> 
> I have read parts of Reno's story and it gives me hope that Tee may be with you next Christmas as well.
> 
> My prayers are going out to you and Tee, spoil that girl rotten, she deserves it.


Thank you - I definitely will google her. I am interested in the nutrition, for sure. 

Reno's story has definitely become such an inspiration. It truly is amazing what he accomplished without the chemo. It does reinforce the fact that it's all just averages and numbers, doesn't it?



lyssa said:


> One thing though, I'm just a little concerned about her nutrition. I feed my boys a raw diet (whole prey diet, or frankenprey) after my first boy just couldn't tolerate kibble no matter how premium and expensive. Chicken is considered quite a bland and rather nutritionless meat when it comes to dogs - wolves eat very little bird in the wild. It's a great starter meat but after that us raw feeders try to transition to more red meat, using chickens to get *edible* bone into our dogs (we just whack a fresh chicken in half, that is our dogs' calcium).
> 
> ...
> 
> As for amount.... with raw we always say feed 2-3% of a dogs *ideal adult* weight. I would say rice has a similar water content to meat (at a complete guess), so perhaps you can use that for what you are feeding. Although if you are boiling your meat it will have more water in it, so maybe go for 4%? Depends how much kibble you are putting in. If it's just a small handful, you could do 3.5%, if it's a couple of medium handfuls, 2%? Hope this helps.
> 
> Personally, I don't think you should worry about spoiling your darling girl at a time like this. Just work out ways to continue to get her to eat. The evil 'c' stuff inside her will likely be using up her nutrients more than normal, so concentrate on getting a good diet into her as much as possible.
> 
> And have some fun together!!
> 
> Snuggles and licks from my boys to Tesia, and hugs to you.


Thank you so much for your advice and concern. I definitely have been having a time trying to figure out how much "real" food to feed her. Kibble makes it so easy! She has gained back the weight she lost and she seems to be maintaining, so that's a good sign, I guess. Though, she did no exercise for nearly four weeks - so I may need to increase now that she can be off leash and run again.

Right now, she is purposely on a bland diet - the really strong antibiotic for the MRSP did a job on her GI tract - and her poo is still pretty soft (though I see signs it is trying to firm up!). I am going to continue the rice and chicken until it has. But I am also mixing in kibble and I am planning to return her to full kibble as soon as possible - precisely because I want to make sure she is getting well balanced nutrition - and enough of it. I may wind up changing her kibble, too - I think she lost her taste for it during her very sick days, and especially when I was trying to hide her meds in it. Because she is on chemo, she can't eat any raw. 

I didn't realize lactose wasn't so good for dogs. That's a shame, because she LOVES this yogurt. I can get some lactose-free, though. I'm trying to limit what's going in (in terms of how many different kinds of food) until she has no more nausea at all and her poop is healthy again. Her fur is starting to look healthier again, too, so I think that's a good sign, too. The little bald patches are growing back in, too.


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry to read of Tesia's diagnosis with the oncologist. You are putting her best interests at the front of your decisions though and that's the best you can do. 

I'm following the same plan as you with my own girl. It's about having fun, living day to day, buying quality time and being present in every moment. 

I hope Tesia is feeling better today and I agree, if she'll eat, get some food in her.  Give her some ear scratches from us.


----------



## mooselips

So sorry to read of the heartache with your girl.

You're a good dog mommy........
prayers for you and Tee..................


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Kisses and hugs to Tesia and you. Hope you gals have a great Sunday!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Tesia threw up this morning. 

It was so strange. I woke up before 6, and was just lying in bed. And I was thinking, this might be the first night/morning that she hasn't woken up and smacked her lips (which indicates she is nauseous). And about 15 minutes later, she suddenly got down off the bed, went out into the living room, and I heard her retching. It wasn't a lot, and then she just went back to bed for a couple of hours. She seemed fine after she got it out, and she did eat breakfast at 9 (chicken and rice - much more rice than chicken - with a bit of yogurt).

Still, she _does_ look better this morning. I'm hoping to take her for an off leash walk today, let her stretch her legs. I'll see how she seems in a few hours. Poor girl. She really deserves a day without feeling yucky.


----------



## GoldenCamper

So sorry about Tesia, you have our continued good thoughts and prayers.

Next time you are at the market I would recommend sweet potatoes vs rice. I chop them into 1" pieces, skin on and boil for 20 minutes. After you drain and cool the skin falls right off. Much better than rice IMO and tastier too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and prayers for sweet Tesia.


----------



## canajo

*My thoughts and prayers are with you and Tesia*

I am so sorry to hear of your struggles with Tesia. I know from my own experience that I sometimes felt I was in the Twilight Zone. My life was "one day at a time" and trying to deal with my dog Dawson's illness was surreal at time. I, like you, did not want to leave the house as I could not bear the thought of him being by himself. I spent hours just lying next to him and petting him and holding him.

Dawson went off his food due to nausea and I wanted to let you know that Reglan, which is a anti-nausea pill that is used for human chemo patients, worked for him as it enabled him to eat something. I had to give it to him 30 minutes before he ate, twice a day. If your dog is not on it already then you may want to ask the vet about it. It does come in generic form which cut the cost dramatically. If I could get Dawson's nausea under control then his quality of life increased dramatically as this was a dog that lived to eat.

Take care of yourself...you and your sweet girl are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Tesia and sorry she was sick this morning. The intense nausea was also what put Daisy off her food. Like canajo with Dawson she also went on the anti-nausea pill but it didn't really help Daisy.

We read online about chicken broth being good to get them eating again. We tried this with Daisy, it worked very slightly but she was so poorly she couldn't face eating anything. I think if we'd have found out about this earlier it might have done the trick and I've read about it working wonders for getting poorly dogs eating again.

We tried absolutely everything and anything food-wise but nothing worked for us unfortunately. If you're not already, definitely enquire about the anti-nausea pill because it may help Tesia. Stay strong, she knows how much she's loved!

I'm glad that Tesia managed to eat her breakfast though this morning


----------



## Ranger

So sorry to hear Sweet Tesia had a tough morning. Hoping she's feeling better today and that her walk goes well! Lots of hugs from Ranger and I.


----------



## goldy1

Thinking of sweet Tesia and hoping she feels better this afternoon. An off-leash walk in the fresh air sounds great!


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope your girl is feeling better and was able to eat her dinner. I know how hard it is when they aren't feeling well. Tesia has so many people praying for her. Wishing that tomorrow is a better day for your girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Hoping that Tesia felt better as the day went on.


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of Tesia and wishing for no more nausea.


----------



## Thalie

Hoping this morning throw up was a fluke and that Tesia felt good enough later on to go and enjoy her off-leash walk.

I am so sorry about the latest news you got from the oncologist. Keeping both of you in my thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldenCamper said:


> So sorry about Tesia, you have our continued good thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Next time you are at the market I would recommend sweet potatoes vs rice. I chop them into 1" pieces, skin on and boil for 20 minutes. After you drain and cool the skin falls right off. Much better than rice IMO and tastier too.


I am going to try this. I know the rice is a good "binder" and we're still working on getting a solid poo, but I am starting to feel sorry for the poor girl eating all this bland rice. Even mixed with chicken or her own food, I think she just doesn't like it. Can't say that I blame her. Thank you for this suggestion (and the cooking directions!)



canajo said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your struggles with Tesia. I know from my own experience that I sometimes felt I was in the Twilight Zone. My life was "one day at a time" and trying to deal with my dog Dawson's illness was surreal at time. I, like you, did not want to leave the house as I could not bear the thought of him being by himself. I spent hours just lying next to him and petting him and holding him.


This is just like how I feel. I call it my own little sad world. For the first week after the shock of the diagnosis, the infection, her hospitalization, and the added shock that it has spread to her lungs... I just felt like I had no room in my head or heart for anything else. And I still can't do anything - besides go to work and get groceries and go for an occassional run - but stay home with her. She is sleeping a lot, so I mostly just check on her a lot. Still, I can't even conceive of doing anything social or fun. I usually love Christmas shopping - love the crowds and spirit and the feeling of finding the perfect gift - but I have no desire this year. Even if I'm just here while she's sleeping, I'd rather be here.




canajo said:


> Dawson went off his food due to nausea and I wanted to let you know that Reglan, which is a anti-nausea pill that is used for human chemo patients, worked for him as it enabled him to eat something. I had to give it to him 30 minutes before he ate, twice a day.





canajo said:


> If your dog is not on it already then you may want to ask the vet about it. It does come in generic form which cut the cost dramatically. If I could get Dawson's nausea under control then his quality of life increased dramatically as this was a dog that lived to eat.
> 
> Take care of yourself...you and your sweet girl are in my thoughts and prayers.





HolDaisy said:


> Thinking of you and Tesia and sorry she was sick this morning. The intense nausea was also what put Daisy off her food. Like canajo with Dawson she also went on the anti-nausea pill but it didn't really help Daisy.
> 
> We read online about chicken broth being good to get them eating again. We tried this with Daisy, it worked very slightly but she was so poorly she couldn't face eating anything. I think if we'd have found out about this earlier it might have done the trick and I've read about it working wonders for getting poorly dogs eating again.
> 
> We tried absolutely everything and anything food-wise but nothing worked for us unfortunately. If you're not already, definitely enquire about the anti-nausea pill because it may help Tesia. Stay strong, she knows how much she's loved!
> 
> I'm glad that Tesia managed to eat her breakfast though this morning


The oncologist actually sent me home with an anti-nausea pill and a diarrhea med. I guess I have been hoping that once the antibiotic was out of her system, that she would cease to feel ill. Poor girl. She ate about half a dish tonight. So for sure if she is nauseous overnight or in the morning, I will give it to her. Her poop is still soft - and it was almost neon orange this morning. It's been orangey through the course of the antibiotic - but this morning's was on another level. Has anyone with a dog on chemo ever seen this?

HolDaisy, did you try changing Daisy's kibble at any point? I'm suspicious that all the barfy feelings that happened at the beginning of all this are being related in her head and tummy with her kibble. I have never been one to switch up her food much - I am very much an "if it's working, stick with it" person. But even though she was doing great on it before she got sick, I think I need to try something else.


----------



## Millie'sMom

How about Honest Kitchen? I used it when my then 4 year old golden needed some encouragement to eat. It is dehydrated flakes, that you add warm water too and let it sit. You might want to ask the oncologist if it is OK, as it is advertised as dehydrated raw, but the meat in it is cooked. I have a number of sample pkgs if you are interested.
All Natural Dog Food | Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Like Homemade Pet Food

Please look into talking to Sharon Kopinak, it is hard to explain her on the forum, but she knows more about holistic medicine and alternative and complementary therapies than anyone. I have never heard anyone say anything bad about her, except she is never on time. But when it is your turn she gives you as much time as you need.

The funny coloured poops may also be from the chemotherapy drugs being excreted. Don't know from a dogs perspective but do know from a human one.

Prayers for you and Tesia, hoping tomorrow is better.


----------



## Jingers mom

Praying the vet will find out the samples were mixed before this goes too far. I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Tesia is still not feeling good. Please don't say "your own little sad world" just because you want to be with your girl all the time. If it is a sad world, a lot of us have been there!! I don't find anything wrong with spending every minute with Tesia. Sorry you can't get into the Christmas spirit, but there will be other Christmas' to come, but there is only one Tesia...so you enjoy every minute with her!!! Thoughts and prayers continue for both of you!!


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet girl*



Sweet Girl said:


> I am going to try this. I know the rice is a good "binder" and we're still working on getting a solid poo, but I am starting to feel sorry for the poor girl eating all this bland rice. Even mixed with chicken or her own food, I think she just doesn't like it. Can't say that I blame her. Thank you for this suggestion (and the cooking directions!)
> 
> 
> This is just like how I feel. I call it my own little sad world. For the first week after the shock of the diagnosis, the infection, her hospitalization, and the added shock that it has spread to her lungs... I just felt like I had no room in my head or heart for anything else. And I still can't do anything - besides go to work and get groceries and go for an occassional run - but stay home with her. She is sleeping a lot, so I mostly just check on her a lot. Still, I can't even conceive of doing anything social or fun. I usually love Christmas shopping - love the crowds and spirit and the feeling of finding the perfect gift - but I have no desire this year. Even if I'm just here while she's sleeping, I'd rather be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oncologist actually sent me home with an anti-nausea pill and a diarrhea med. I guess I have been hoping that once the antibiotic was out of her system, that she would cease to feel ill. Poor girl. She ate about half a dish tonight. So for sure if she is nauseous overnight or in the morning, I will give it to her. Her poop is still soft - and it was almost neon orange this morning. It's been orangey through the course of the antibiotic - but this morning's was on another level. Has anyone with a dog on chemo ever seen this?
> 
> HolDaisy, did you try changing Daisy's kibble at any point? I'm suspicious that all the barfy feelings that happened at the beginning of all this are being related in her head and tummy with her kibble. I have never been one to switch up her food much - I am very much an "if it's working, stick with it" person. But even though she was doing great on it before she got sick, I think I need to try something else.


IT is o.k. to not be in the Christmas Spirit and to spend every moment with Tesia. Would she possibly eat if you put canned dog food, like Pedigree, on top of the kibble. I think you might be right though she doesn't like the kibble. Could the neon orange be from the Chemo?


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am sorry Tesia is not feeling well and I hope you get the food issues sorted out. I'm thinking about you both.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sweet Girl said:


> I am going to try this. I know the rice is a good "binder" and we're still working on getting a solid poo, but I am starting to feel sorry for the poor girl eating all this bland rice. Even mixed with chicken or her own food, I think she just doesn't like it. Can't say that I blame her. Thank you for this suggestion (and the cooking directions!)


I bet she will like it  I also 2nd what Millie'sMom said about the Honest Kitchen and would take her up on her offer if I were you. Tucker loved that stuff. After a few weeks now of the chicken rice thing you should start to concern yourself with getting Tesia a balanced diet. Between the chicken, sweet potato and HK you should be ok for now. Feeding HK by itself can get might expensive. 

Not sure what anti nausea drug you vet prescribed but I would ask about Mirtazapine. It is primarily a anti depressant drug but used often in dogs with cancer as it's side effect is being a appetite stimulant. I used that with Tucker and he went from not eating to devouring his food 20 minutes or so after taking a pill.

Wishing you guys the best, I know how it is.


----------



## dborgers

We've had orange poo off an on as well. 

One thing we tried with Andy when he had to go all rice and chicken was topping it with some Progresso vegetable beef soup. Not a ton, just enough to give it flavor. And the veggies are good for them too.

Cerenia was the best anti-nausea drug recommended. Metronidazole for diarrhea. Canned pumpkin helped too with the runs too.

Give that sweetie a belly scratch from us


----------



## HolDaisy

Yes, we did try changing Daisy's kibble. For a very short while before she got really sick we tried her with the kibble that she had as a youngster and she started to enjoy eating it. So yeah...maybe try a different kibble - something different might just get her appetite going and distract her from feeling sick so that she can eat a little.

With Daisy it was literally a case of trial and error with home cooked food, kibble and canned food. It was just what she felt like eating at the time and we tried absolutely everything.

Hang in there, we all know exactly what you're going through when you say you feel like you're in your own little sad world, it's so difficult. When we had Daisy back home from the hospital we did not leave her alone for a moment. We took it in turns to sleep downstairs with her and just comfort her. These moments with Tesia are precious and she knows how much you love her. Stay strong, and rest whenever you can - we know how emotionally draining it is watching your best friend poorly  hugs to her and we're all here for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

You all have such great suggestions. It's so nice to come home and see that so many people care - both about Tee and about me.  I had hit the multiple quote button on just about every response, and then realized my post would be ridiculously long.

Christmas will be different for sure - very quiet - but I have a feeling that just being with Tee is going to be all the celebration I need. I guess it's not my sad little world as long as Tee is here. It is more that the sad world is in my head. Definitely no Christmas spirit this year.  I know I will cheer up once she is in better spirits and eating regularly again. Soon, I hope. 

I decided to stop and buy some new food on the way home. She had no interest in her old kibble at all this morning. So I switched from a chicken based kibble to a nice, smelly Fromm Salmon a la Veg. I had planned to buy the Duck and Sweet Potato (mostly because of GoldenCamper's sweet potato suggestion!). But I realized chicken...duck... too similar. Plus - I know she loves fishy taste and smell from the Sashas Blend powder (which is most definitely fishy!!). I hope it entices - the guy at the dog food store said it smells strong. Sadly, poor girl doesn't seem to be hungry yet. It seems that going for an off leash romp, with a bit of gentle ball playing is really tiring. Both yesterday and today, she slept for hours and hours after playing. I'll wake her up around 8 if she hasn't come out - I'll give her an anti-nausea pill and try the new food. I was also worried that the chicken and rice was not nutritionally complete - I was trying to mix in some kibble for at least one meal a day, but it is starting to keep her from eating at all. I'm using the yogurt as an enticer again now that the antibiotic is finished. But I am a little too excited about trying this new food. I am hoping so much that she likes it and gets excited about eating again. Golden Retrievers not being hungry is a very sad thing. If this doesn't work - maybe wet food is the next option. 

Danny, thanks for indulging my poo question. I am relieved to hear the neon might be due to the chemo. 

And Millie's Mom, I am going to goodle Sharon tonight. I really do want to read her nutrition advice. The HK might be banned right now because of the raw factor - I'll ask later this week when we're back for a check. 

Mostly, thank you to you all. I know that, sadly, so many of you have been where I am right now - some of you are here right now. I feel like you all understand so much. What a sad club we're all part of. It's just a little easier going through this with the advice and support from everyone here.


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that the Fromm Salmon is just the ticket to perk up Tesia's appetite! I understand how hard it is when they don't feel like eating. I remember buying several types of food for Max at Mudd Bay and stocking many varieties. I can't remember if you'd tried the green tripett or if there was a reason that it wouldn't work for Tesia.


----------



## *Laura*

Sweet Girl I hope that Tesia eats a little after she wakes up. Hugs


----------



## KiwiD

Hope Tesia is feeling better soon and eating her new food.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Fingers crossed that your girl likes her new fishy food. Choosing to be with Tee is not a sad little world, it's simply a dedicated and loving owner/friend. It's hard to "find your festive" when you're worried all the time. Your gift this year is time shared with Tesia, as it should be.


----------



## maximilian

Pray to St. Francis! And to St. Roch, who is the patron saint of dogs. I will also. My golden, too, is my heart. I feel your pain.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I hope she is liking her new food and that tomorrow will be a good day for her.


----------



## lyssa

As she is off the antibiotics now, I really would recommend adding some raw bone to her diet. It is THE best firming solution you can use. You want edible bone though, so we are talking maybe half a chicken frame. Small bones, from chickens, rabbits, ducks, some pork and lamb etc. Chicken frames are super cheap, and dogs usually love them. Chicken feet would be a good option too, and are a great small snack to give during the day. They don't have much meat on them though obviously... just nice crunchy boney yumminess. Really, the bone won't upset her tummy, bones don't do that. They will give her lots of good nutrients and more important, slow down her gut so she can really digest the other stuff she is eating.

The other great vitamin/mineral food I would get her on is some liver/kidney. Even the dried liver treats would be better than nothing if she'd eat them. Raw would be better, but cooked too would be good. They are PACKED with good things! And they are smelly. Try green tripe too, the ultimate smelly eating food.

I really hope the new kibble helps tempt her to keep up her food intake. Another secret for tempting dogs to eat is rubbing garlic on the food, or garlic powder. Not too much though because in large doses it can be toxic (not as much as onion though, just use enough garlic to get it smelling). Also, parmesan works wonders. Both are so smelly and dogs sure love the smelly foods!

I often think about your Tesia and send positive vibes to her all the way from Australia. Don't worry about not being in the mood for Christmas, your girl is far more important!


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*



Sweet Girl said:


> You all have such great suggestions. It's so nice to come home and see that so many people care - both about Tee and about me.  I had hit the multiple quote button on just about every response, and then realized my post would be ridiculously long.
> 
> Christmas will be different for sure - very quiet - but I have a feeling that just being with Tee is going to be all the celebration I need. I guess it's not my sad little world as long as Tee is here. It is more that the sad world is in my head. Definitely no Christmas spirit this year.  I know I will cheer up once she is in better spirits and eating regularly again. Soon, I hope.
> 
> I decided to stop and buy some new food on the way home. She had no interest in her old kibble at all this morning. So I switched from a chicken based kibble to a nice, smelly Fromm Salmon a la Veg. I had planned to buy the Duck and Sweet Potato (mostly because of GoldenCamper's sweet potato suggestion!). But I realized chicken...duck... too similar. Plus - I know she loves fishy taste and smell from the Sashas Blend powder (which is most definitely fishy!!). I hope it entices - the guy at the dog food store said it smells strong. Sadly, poor girl doesn't seem to be hungry yet. It seems that going for an off leash romp, with a bit of gentle ball playing is really tiring. Both yesterday and today, she slept for hours and hours after playing. I'll wake her up around 8 if she hasn't come out - I'll give her an anti-nausea pill and try the new food. I was also worried that the chicken and rice was not nutritionally complete - I was trying to mix in some kibble for at least one meal a day, but it is starting to keep her from eating at all. I'm using the yogurt as an enticer again now that the antibiotic is finished. But I am a little too excited about trying this new food. I am hoping so much that she likes it and gets excited about eating again. Golden Retrievers not being hungry is a very sad thing. If this doesn't work - maybe wet food is the next option.
> 
> Danny, thanks for indulging my poo question. I am relieved to hear the neon might be due to the chemo.
> 
> And Millie's Mom, I am going to goodle Sharon tonight. I really do want to read her nutrition advice. The HK might be banned right now because of the raw factor - I'll ask later this week when we're back for a check.
> 
> Mostly, thank you to you all. I know that, sadly, so many of you have been where I am right now - some of you are here right now. I feel like you all understand so much. What a sad club we're all part of. It's just a little easier going through this with the advice and support from everyone here.


When my Smooch didn't want to eat, I mixed Pedigree Canned Dog Food in with a little kibble, or just gave her the canned food and I hand fed her and got her to eat a little. If she vomits after, I wouldn't give her any though.


----------



## Sweet Girl

PrincessDi said:


> Praying that the Fromm Salmon is just the ticket to perk up Tesia's appetite! I understand how hard it is when they don't feel like eating. I remember buying several types of food for Max at Mudd Bay and stocking many varieties. I can't remember if you'd tried the green tripett or if there was a reason that it wouldn't work for Tesia.


Well, it was two steps forward... one step back.

She LOVED the food. I was so happy. She happily ate a cup of food with water on it, and then came looking for more. About a half hour later, I gave her another half cup. It was so good to see her eat.

BUT... she had liquid poo this morning.  I know it is my fault. I couldn't transition the Fromm with her old kibble, because she just won't eat the old stuff, and I didn't want her to associate the new food with the old. I also know Fromm is a richer food. But she needs it - I was looking at her outside this morning, and I think she is down a pound or two again. So I just suddenly gave her the Fromm last night - and clearly, it was a bit rich. But we're going to see what happens. I gave her just one cup this morning. I do have an antibiotic for the diarrhea, but I'm not sure this is an infection, as opposed to a sudden dog food change. I hate to give an antibiotic if she does not need it. I'll make some rice tonight and give her 50-50 rice and Fromm. 

I haven't tried the tripette with her yet. If she goes off the Fromm, it might be the next step. But I'm hoping this food is the solution. 



lyssa said:


> As she is off the antibiotics now, I really would recommend adding some raw bone to her diet. It is THE best firming solution you can use. You want edible bone though, so we are talking maybe half a chicken frame. Small bones, from chickens, rabbits, ducks, some pork and lamb etc. Chicken frames are super cheap, and dogs usually love them. Chicken feet would be a good option too, and are a great small snack to give during the day. They don't have much meat on them though obviously... just nice crunchy boney yumminess. Really, the bone won't upset her tummy, bones don't do that. They will give her lots of good nutrients and more important, slow down her gut so she can really digest the other stuff she is eating.
> 
> The other great vitamin/mineral food I would get her on is some liver/kidney. Even the dried liver treats would be better than nothing if she'd eat them. Raw would be better, but cooked too would be good. They are PACKED with good things! And they are smelly. Try green tripe too, the ultimate smelly eating food.
> 
> I really hope the new kibble helps tempt her to keep up her food intake. Another secret for tempting dogs to eat is rubbing garlic on the food, or garlic powder. Not too much though because in large doses it can be toxic (not as much as onion though, just use enough garlic to get it smelling). Also, parmesan works wonders. Both are so smelly and dogs sure love the smelly foods!
> 
> I often think about your Tesia and send positive vibes to her all the way from Australia. Don't worry about not being in the mood for Christmas, your girl is far more important!


Thank you for your suggestions. Unfortunately, because she is now on chemotherapy, she can have nothing raw. But the parmesan is something I bet she would love. She loves yogurt... and she does seem to like stuff that smells strong!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thinking of Tee this morning. I mixed rice with yogurt and ground cooked chicken. Frankie loved it. It helped him get some nutrition when he was so sick. HUGS!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad she likes the fromm. Sorry about the diarrhea but not surprised with a sudden change. I would stick with the chicken and sweet potatoes and build up the amount of fromm slowly with that. Really, try boiling up some sweet potatoes!


----------



## dborgers

In our experience it takes a few days for everything to normalize in the GI tract when Andy starts having diarrhea. It was suggested we give his bowels a break for a day then feed little bets at a time rather than two big meals. Metronidazole (anti-diarrhea med), rice with boiled chicken, and spoonfuls of pumpkin got Andy's diarrhea and/or loose stools under control ... finally. Every time he gets diarrhea it's the same story. Takes several days to get it under control.

With Tee having runny poo, she may have a bit of IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome). It's gonna take time for her bowels to calm down. Hard to see when it's going on, but it will get better.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you both, you are doing such an amazing job, i can't imagine how hard it is for you right now as Barnaby is our first golden retriever, but with him being the same age as Tesia I know just how much love you feel. We have lit some, T Light candles for you which will be known as Tesia Candles from now on. Sending you both our very best wishes, we are praying that things will get better. Take care x


----------



## love never dies

Hope her bowels to calm down quick. Prayers for her.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldenCamper said:


> Glad she likes the fromm. Sorry about the diarrhea but not surprised with a sudden change. I would stick with the chicken and sweet potatoes and build up the amount of fromm slowly with that. Really, try boiling up some sweet potatoes!


Sweet potatoes are definitely on my shopping list. She turned away from the Fromm last night - I was so dismayed - maybe because I mixed in some rice? She didn't want it this morning either - so I offered her rice and yogurt instead, and she ate some of that. I have left about half the Fromm down, though, and she went and sniffed at it. I'm hoping she might get hungry at some point in the day. (Right after I posted this, Tee came out and started eating the food I left down. But she didn't eat much of it, in the end) 



dborgers said:


> In our experience it takes a few days for everything to normalize in the GI tract when Andy starts having diarrhea. It was suggested we give his bowels a break for a day then feed little bets at a time rather than two big meals. Metronidazole (anti-diarrhea med), rice with boiled chicken, and spoonfuls of pumpkin got Andy's diarrhea and/or loose stools under control ... finally. Every time he gets diarrhea it's the same story. Takes several days to get it under control.
> 
> With Tee having runny poo, she may have a bit of IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome). It's gonna take time for her bowels to calm down. Hard to see when it's going on, but it will get better.


I called my vet yesterday to get advice about whether to start her on the Metronidazole - even if it was simply the food change. She said yes - even though it is an antibiotic, it has anti-inflammatory agents, which Tesia could also benefit from. There is clearly some inflammation, as there has been a bit of blood (tiny bit). And she said she knows that the drug is sometimes used simply to help a food change. So Tee got her first dose last night and gets her second one in about a half hour. As with your experience, Danny, the vet said it will probably take 2-3 days to start seeing a difference. Poor girl woke me up at 2am to go out (at least she wakes me up!) and had more liquid. But at 8 this morning, it was a *tiny* bit better. :crossfing



swishywagga said:


> Thinking of you both, you are doing such an amazing job, i can't imagine how hard it is for you right now as Barnaby is our first golden retriever, but with him being the same age as Tesia I know just how much love you feel. *We have lit some, T Light candles for you which will be known as Tesia Candles from now on.* Sending you both our very best wishes, we are praying that things will get better. Take care x


That is just so sweet. I'm really touched. Thank you. Tesia is so lucky to have so many people pulling for her.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Praying you and Tesia have a good day.
What about some canned meaty dog food, like Pedigree, that smells good.


----------



## leesooim

It would be impossible NOT to pull for that sweet smiling face of hers! Keeping you and Tesia in my thoughts every day!


----------



## PrincessDi

leesooim said:


> It would be impossible NOT to pull for that sweet smiling face of hers! Keeping you and Tesia in my thoughts every day!


Well said! Your girl has such a sweet face!


----------



## dborgers

*I called my vet yesterday to get advice about whether to start her on the Metronidazole - even if it was simply the food change. She said yes - even though it is an antibiotic, it has anti-inflammatory agents, which Tesia could also benefit from. There is clearly some inflammation, as there has been a bit *


> of blood (tiny bit). And she said she knows that the drug is sometimes used simply to help a food change. So Tee got her first dose last night and gets her second one in about a half hour. As with your experience, Danny, the vet said it will probably take 2-3 days to start seeing a difference. Poor girl woke me up at 2am to go out (at least she wakes me up!) and had more liquid. But at 8 this morning, it was a *tiny* bit better. :crossfing


Excellent! She should come around the next few days. Our vet also had me give Andy some Pepto-Bismol to soothe his GI tract. I put it in a large syringe, opened his mouth, and shot it down slowly as he lapped it up. It did make the stools look darker, so if you do that don't be alarmed if you see dark stools. Sounds like Tesia is on her way to a full recovery


----------



## Dallas Gold

thinking of you both, sending wishes for firm poop.


----------



## Sweet Girl

PrincessDi said:


> Well said! Your girl has such a sweet face!


Sometimes I wish you could put multiple "thank yous" at the bottom of a post. 

I *think* we might be turning a corner - she had an _almost_ firm poop this morning!! Still not always thrilled about eating - but if I leave it down, she eventually comes back to it. 

We have our first week post-chemo check this aft. I think they do blood work to make sure everything is okay. I know one of the small, new tumours has shrunk a bit on the past week, which makes me happy. Not sure if any of the others have changed size, but I expect they'll look at all of them, too.


----------



## *Laura*

Great news!!! ....I hope your girl has turned the corner. Looking forward to an update after your vet visit. (and good news about the poop too )


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that Tesia continues to do better and that all of the tumors will shrink! I think of you frequently.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys and sending lots of well wishes


----------



## Sweet Girl

So we had a little check-up today. He white blood cell count was fine - nothing to worry about. So that means she can continue to receive the chemo.

She was swabbed for the MRSP to see if she is a carrier, or just caught the infection. It has cleared up, but if she is a carrier, it will mean that we will never be able to be in the vet hospital waiting room, and the vet techs who give her her chemo have to be completely gloved and gowned (they are now, until we know) because they interact with so many sick animals.

The tumour on her head appears to be the only one that has shrunk, although the oncologist said he thought the one under her tail looks a bit smaller, too. The other six are about the same.

Next chemo in two weeks.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

You and Tesia are in my thoughts and prayers everyday.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Tesia


----------



## ssacres

I am praying for your girl.. You too.. Bless you all.. I so miss my Allie. The love of my life as your girl is.. Nothing better than the love of a golden.


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry I haven't been in a position to post until now, but I'm glad to see that Tesia's blood work was fine and that there has been a reduction in the tumors. 

I've had a hard time staying "ahead" of Hannah's nausea in the first week after chemo. I think it's sort of like pain, you want to medicate to the level where they aren't impacted by it. When my girl went off her food, I firmly believe she was associating feeling nauseated with the food. I know it's hard, but hope that you'll see her improving each day.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Yay for her being able to get another round of chemo, good blood work, and for tumor reduction! What a great day!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been in a position to post until now, but I'm glad to see that Tesia's blood work was fine and that there has been a reduction in the tumors.
> 
> I've had a hard time staying "ahead" of Hannah's nausea in the first week after chemo. I think it's sort of like pain, you want to medicate to the level where they aren't impacted by it. When my girl went off her food, I firmly believe she was associating feeling nauseated with the food. I know it's hard, but hope that you'll see her improving each day.


No need to apologize - believe me, I understand how all consuming a sick dog can be. There were days in that first three weeks where I did nothing but take care of her, think about her, worry about her... I couldn't work, or do anything else really. 

The nausea has been so concerning to me. First through the MRSP antibiotic, and then post-chemo. This is a dog who has almost never been sick in her life - and has almost never not wanted a meal (the odd time she has missed one meal after throwing up, but usually because I decide she is not eating for 12 hours). And she still is not eating completely normally. She is no longer eating first thing in the morning after her first out. I put it down, but it takes about 30 minutes before she goes and eats. And she leaves anywhere from half to a quarter of what's there. I find if I leave it down, she comes back to it over the next several hours. But it is heartbreaking, isn't it?  At least I have her eating a new dog food, so I know she is getting balanced nutrition again. 

And the Metronidazole IS helping the diarrhea - we had a solid poop this morning!! The oncologist yesterday suggested we should start it the day of her next chemo treatment, as a preventative. I'm not sure if the post-chemo nausea will be helped by it - hopefully. I'm sure it is all related.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

So glad about the solid poop!! Good to hear that Tesia is eating something.
I've always said it's o.k. for Ken and I to hurt and suffer, but not for our dogs!!


----------



## PrincessDi

But it is heartbreaking, isn't it?  At least I have her eating a new dog food, so I know she is getting balanced nutrition again. 

I remember how heartbreaking it is! So glad that you've been able to get her to eat some of the food that is balanced and that her poo is better. I think about you frequently and pray that Sweet Tesia improves. Your girl reminds me so much of my boy Max. Such a hard road to travel. We are all trying to travel with you. You have so many people keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

Andy was like Tesia in that he never missed a meal or chance at food until we got into this chemo stuff. Like Tesia, he's had rough spots in the road and times when he'd turn his head at the best food in the world. Believe me, Tesia will get better and her appetite and activity level will be what they've always been. In our experience, these kinds of issues took weeks rather than days to normalize, which Tesia will.

In the meantime, she isn't minding one iota getting spoiled and doted and tempted with the treats of Dog Heaven.  You're a great mom and Tesia is a wonderful girl. Despite her medical issues, by Christmas she's going to be 100% the girl you know. She probably needs a Santa cap with a jingle on it


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Haven't been on in a couple of days but think of you guys often! Glad to hear there is some movement on the chemo and tumour shrinking.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I ran into my neighbours this morning during Tesia's first out. They lost their 12 year old Boxer last week. They had him before they had their kids.  I had seen the husband last week after it happened - but Tesia was the first dog the woman said she has been able to pat since. So sad. Their guy collapsed - turned out he had blood around his heart. They could have drained it, but it would have returned. Too much sadness. But they wanted to know about Tee - I asked if they were sure. They said yes, so I told them. The wife said she could tell Tee has lost weight, but she said, her face is happy - that's her - you can still see _her_ in her face. They said that was gone from their guy in the end. There was no light in his eyes. They know it was the right decision, but it doesn't make it any easier. 

Tesia _is_ doing better - she is still not eating the way she used to, though, which is starting the get me worried that there are nodules in her stomach or something. I know it is probably not worth worrying about - but I just don't understand why she still doesn't want to eat normally. She has been off the antibiotic for 8 days, and her chemo was eight days ago. The drugs have helped clear up the diarrhea. I guess she is still not 100%. Soon, I hope. We're either going to go play ball - maybe with the Chuck-It! - or go for a hike in the woods today.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Go and enjoy the day with Tesia!


----------



## swishywagga

*Still Thinking Of You Both*

Have had trouble posting for a few days so hope this works. We are praying for Tesia and will be lighting her candles again tonight. Sending you golden wishes across the miles, take care x


----------



## OutWest

Sweet Girl said:


> I ran into my neighbours this morning during Tesia's first out. They lost their 12 year old Boxer last week. They had him before they had their kids.  I had seen the husband last week after it happened - but Tesia was the first dog the woman said she has been able to pat since. So sad. Their guy collapsed - turned out he had blood around his heart. They could have drained it, but it would have returned. Too much sadness. But they wanted to know about Tee - I asked if they were sure. They said yes, so I told them. The wife said she could tell Tee has lost weight, but she said, her face is happy - that's her - you can still see _her_ in her face. They said that was gone from their guy in the end. There was no light in his eyes. They know it was the right decision, but it doesn't make it any easier.
> 
> Tesia _is_ doing better - she is still not eating the way she used to, though, which is starting the get me worried that there are nodules in her stomach or something. I know it is probably not worth worrying about - but I just don't understand why she still doesn't want to eat normally. She has been off the antibiotic for 8 days, and her chemo was eight days ago. The drugs have helped clear up the diarrhea. I guess she is still not 100%. Soon, I hope. We're either going to go play ball - maybe with the Chuck-It! - or go for a hike in the woods today.


This is easier for me to say than for you to do, but try not to obsess about new unknown things like nodules in her stomach. Keep enticing her with food and giving her fun and love. Those are the things you can control and do for her. continuing to send healing thoughts to sweet Tee.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you guys and sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Hope that you got to go on your hike/play with Tesia


----------



## Sweet Girl

OutWest said:


> This is easier for me to say than for you to do, but try not to obsess about new unknown things like nodules in her stomach. Keep enticing her with food and giving her fun and love. Those are the things you can control and do for her. continuing to send healing thoughts to sweet Tee.


Thank you. I know you are right. It just suddenly occurred to me yesterday, so I'm still thinking too much about it. 

But we went and had a nice walk in the woods. Tesia even went off trail a bit. We did a shorter distance than normal, and I think she will have a good sleep this afternoon. It was nice seeing her out running through the trees, though. Probably did more for me than for her.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

So glad that Tesia and you had a good walk!!
Try to stay in today, I know it's not easy!


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like Tesia's having fun .. the most important thing. Her GI tract will get back to normal. It takes time. In my experience trying to cozx them back to eating a normal diet then becomes more complicated because now they've had days of yummy 'ah .. living the good life' foods, so who wants to eat _dog_ food? LOL 

At points where his GI tract was back to normal I quit making the specialty meal for him every meal because I wanted Andy to be eating some of his kibble as well to ensure he was getting all the nutrients he needs. Yesterday, his meals were a cup of dry with roasted chicken I put in the food processor. Andy doesn't chew his food, so I mush up stuff that will take his stomach some work to break down whole, and other things like broccoli I lightly steam. Even if he swallows it up whole it's soft and will digest easily.

It will be fun to make Tesia's meals interesting while complete in nutrition too. The mix of half high quality kibble with other ingredients in the dish seems very appealing to Andy. If we have more than two items in the dish, Andy sniffs it all with glee before deciding what to start with. As long as it smells really good they'll eat anything you put in their dish with relish  And you'll have fun making it for her. In addition to a meat like chicken, turkey, etc. we've added things like broccoli, squash, green beans, pickled beets and other items that have nutrition and are interesting in texture and smell. But, we always have a cup of kibble so he's getting the right balance for him. We've gone grain free with the cancer and all, though he'll get a couple of bites of sandwich or noodles if we have spaghetti if he's in the room with ears and eyebrows up. 

Andy's regular vet, Dr. Root, suggested we start giving him a tablespoon of Aloe Vera juice on his morning meal. Said it helps the digestive tract and joint issues too. 

You gals have a wonderful weekend


----------



## goldy1

I just caught up with your updates from the last few days and you are incredibly strong and focused.

Like Tesia before her illness, Chance has never (of his own choosing) missed a meal or turned up his nose to a tasty morsel. This has to be hard for you.

Unlike Tesia though, Chance has had a myriad of health problems. I feel like we are always just getting him over something and then something new is developing - or my vet will say we have to keep our eye on it.

So I live in sort of a constant state of vigilance. So I tend to "notice" new lumps,bumps under the skin, on the skin, etc. Sometimes they have had to be addressed/treated, sometimes we are told just to watch for changes.

I am praying that Tesia's overall background of good health will bring her back to good health once her chemo is done. She must have had a good immune system to be healthy in all her years. So this strong foundation will help her to battle the cancer. 

I truly believe that you are doing everything right. Her happiness quotient seems to still be high and this is great because it will send all the right signals to her immune system. Hang in there and know that better days are ahead.


----------



## Karen519

*Goldy1*

Goldy1

Praying for Chance and for you, too!


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Sounds like Tesia's having fun .. the most important thing. Her GI tract will get back to normal. It takes time. In my experience trying to cozx them back to eating a normal diet then becomes more complicated because now they've had days of yummy 'ah .. living the good life' foods, so who wants to eat _dog_ food? LOL
> 
> At points where his GI tract was back to normal I quit making the specialty meal for him every meal because I wanted Andy to be eating some of his kibble as well to ensure he was getting all the nutrients he needs. Yesterday, his meals were a cup of dry with roasted chicken I put in the food processor. Andy doesn't chew his food, so I mush up stuff that will take his stomach some work to break down whole, and other things like broccoli I lightly steam. Even if he swallows it up whole it's soft and will digest easily.
> 
> It will be fun to make Tesia's meals interesting while complete in nutrition too. The mix of half high quality kibble with other ingredients in the dish seems very appealing to Andy. If we have more than two items in the dish, Andy sniffs it all with glee before deciding what to start with. As long as it smells really good they'll eat anything you put in their dish with relish  And you'll have fun making it for her. In addition to a meat like chicken, turkey, etc. we've added things like broccoli, squash, green beans, pickled beets and other items that have nutrition and are interesting in texture and smell. But, we always have a cup of kibble so he's getting the right balance for him. We've gone grain free with the cancer and all, though he'll get a couple of bites of sandwich or noodles if we have spaghetti if he's in the room with ears and eyebrows up.
> 
> Andy's regular vet, Dr. Root, suggested we start giving him a tablespoon of Aloe Vera juice on his morning meal. Said it helps the digestive tract and joint issues too.
> 
> You gals have a wonderful weekend


I'm so glad you posted this. It's sort of exactly what I've been thinking about. I was wondering if maybe the reason she is eating her kibble with so little enthusiasm now that she's feeling better is because she wants the yummy chicken back. I think she could do without the boring rice.  But I was getting worried that she wasn't getting the right nutrition with the chicken and rice diet, and I feel better now that she is eating the kibble again. I know that the first day I introduced the Fromm Salmon a la Veg, she ate with HUGE enthusiasm. I was wondering about switching to the Duck and Sweet Potato, but I worry about another change. Her poop is FINALLY healthy. Instead, I was thinking I'd take GoldenCamper's advice about sweet potato, and add some cooked cubes to the kibble, for interest and variety. At the same time, I don't want her to eat if she is not hungry, you know what I mean? I don't want to be coaxing her to stuff it in if she doesn't feel well. Here's an example: This morning, we came in from first out around 8:30am. She wasn't standing near her dish, didn't look interested, so I said, you let me know when you want supper, okay? (Every meal is supper. It was the word she latched onto early on in puppyhood). She came over about 5 minutes later, and I said, "are you hungry? Ready for supper?" and she responded (it's a body language thing). So I picked up the bowls and started getting her food. But while I was doing it, she went into my room and laid down.  I put the food and water down, and she finally came out about 15 minutes later, ate a few bites, and left. Came back 10 minutes later, same thing. Came back 20 minutes later. I can't figure out if it is boredom, not feeling hungry, or the other concern I had that she has some kind of nodules in her stomach making her feel full. But I will try the sweet potato added to her kibble tonight. 



goldy1 said:


> I just caught up with your updates from the last few days and you are incredibly strong and focused.
> 
> Like Tesia before her illness, Chance has never (of his own choosing) missed a meal or turned up his nose to a tasty morsel. This has to be hard for you.
> 
> Unlike Tesia though, Chance has had a myriad of health problems. I feel like we are always just getting him over something and then something new is developing - or my vet will say we have to keep our eye on it.
> 
> So I live in sort of a constant state of vigilance. So I tend to "notice" new lumps,bumps under the skin, on the skin, etc. Sometimes they have had to be addressed/treated, sometimes we are told just to watch for changes.
> 
> I am praying that Tesia's overall background of good health will bring her back to good health once her chemo is done. She must have had a good immune system to be healthy in all her years. So this strong foundation will help her to battle the cancer.
> 
> I truly believe that you are doing everything right. Her happiness quotient seems to still be high and this is great because it will send all the right signals to her immune system. Hang in there and know that better days are ahead.


Thank you. I hope it is a help, too. She definitely has had a hearty constitution for the most part, which is why I think it's been particularly hard to see her so unwell and uninterested in food. And I'm sorry you've had such a hard time with Chance. It is just so hard when they are not well. It's when you wish the most that they could talk.


----------



## Millie'sMom

I am sorry Tesia is not feeling better. Sending prayers for you and Tesia


----------



## dborgers

One tidbit I read some time ago made sense to me. Dogs and humans do 90% of taste through our noses. While we mix up toppings for kibble I've also started buying Progresso soup and pouring a little on top of kibble from time to time. Since there isn't a ton of beef in their beef-vegetable soup it isn't bad for Andy, and the veggies and yummy taste seem to excite him.

Just like people, dogs like certain smells and tastes, others not so much. Trial and error has been our only MO for finding out which he likes and which he doesn't. We quit buying larger bags of kibble in the event he doesn't like one flavor or another. Though once they've tasted the 'good life' of human food, it's really hard to get that memory out of their heads. LOL Thus sweet potato, broccoli, cauliflower, and other toppings.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am happy to read that she is getting out and enjoying the outdoors. It must be so nice to put that nose to the ground and smell in those great scents from the walk!


----------



## Thalie

I am happy to see that sweet Tessia enjoyed her outing and run in the woods.

I agree that the way the food smells is way more important to them than the way it tastes. Two things that come to my mind now that her digestive problems are gone are waterpacked sardines and canned green tripe (Tripett is a good brand and you can get it here : Tripett, PetKind - Shop Pet Supplies at SitStay for the Best Selection of Tripett, PetKind ). One smushed sardine or a couple of tablespoons of tripe with a cup of kibble and a bit of water or watered down low sodium chicken broth might entice her to eat with more gusto. Grated parmesan is another easy thing to add that cannot be picked out easily. 

Thinking of both of you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad you enjoyed your walk, sending hugs and prayers for Tesia.


----------



## dborgers

I forgot to mention Sardines. A real favorite around here.


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad that you and Tesia got to go out on a walk, I bet you both enjoyed having a little stroll out. Even when Daisy was so ill, she still managed to find the enthusiasm to go for a walk, it does them good being able to do things that are part of the normal routine and keeps them feeling positive too.

Sorry to hear you're still having some food issues. It really is the worst thing to see a dog that loved their food not want it anymore (especially goldens) it's heartbreaking and we understand exactly how you're feeling. As you don't know yet what's putting Tesia off her food this may not apply but...with Daisy her issue was feeling sick and we found a couple of times that by offering her something plain it enticed her to eat for eg; just plain old rice, rice and scrambled egg or porridge/oatmeal. We tried absolutely every single food possible in the space of 10 days but as her issue was the sickness the overpowering smell of chicken and other things seemed to sometimes put her off instantly and she just walked away. This may have been just in Daisy's case though due to the sickness but just thought I'd add this in from our experience.

You're doing such a brilliant job looking after her and Tesia couldn't have a better Mom. Sending her a big hug!


----------



## Sweet Girl

There appears to be no interest in food this morning. 

We've been up for nearly two hours. She went out - all back to normal - but she came in and went back into my room. She came out about 10 minutes ago and stood near her dish, so I went to fix her some food - and again, while I was fixing it, she went back in my room. 

I tried the sweet potato topping yesterday, and she seemed to like it. But no go this morning. (Although I'm not even sure she knows it is there). 

I really am starting to worry that the cancer is in her stomach.


----------



## goldensrbest

That is not a good sign, that she will not eat.


----------



## leesooim

Poor girl  Continuing to send positive thoughts and love your way *hugs*


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

Do you have little pieces of cooked chicken or ham that Tesia can take?
(As long as it wouldn't upset her tummy, I would try that)

How do her gums look-do they look pink and healthy?

Will she drink water?


----------



## Sweet Girl

We just had a really scary episode. 

My dogwalker called me at work to say something was wrong. On their way back to my house, Tee lost strength in her back legs - they splayed out, she was all wobbly, and she was shaking. My walker said she was taking her to the vet - and I flew out of work and met them there (about 10 minutes later). Thankfully, my wonderful vet was there. 

Once she got there - it seemed adrenaline kicked in and she was better. She was standing on her own. The vet did a neuro exam - and she was a biiiit slow on some of the tests on one side. Not hugely. All the other tests were fine. She examined her spine - there didn't seem to be any pain (and she was putting a LOT of pressure on her). It's unclear what happened - it could be a sign the cancer is in her brain, or in her bones (she had stumbled a few times on her front legs with me, but always regained herself). 

I have been so worried it is in her stomach because she isn't eating (she lost 1.2 kilos - more than two pounds - she only weighs 52 pounds now). It never occurred to me that it would be in her bones or brain. I can't bear the thought. It's all just happening too fast. 

We're home now - I didn't have to go back to work, and I happen to be on a day off tomorrow, so I will be able to stay with her. She's sleeping on my bed. Poor girl does not deserve this.


----------



## goldensrbest

Gee, spencer got wobbly the day before we had to help him leave us,he also would not eat, or drink.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

I am SO SORRY that Tesia and you are going through this! I remember months before I had to put my Smooch to sleep she had stumbled and fallen a few times and at the end she did not want to eat. We think she had lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma. They took a chest xray and found it was in her lungs and the vet thought she was having trouble breathing, but I couldn't tell it.
Are Tesia's gums pink?
Is she drinking?
Will she eat pieces of cooked chicken or ham?


----------



## dborgers

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. We're praying for you and Tesia.


----------



## Ranger

Oh, I am so very sorry you two are going through this. Poor sweet Tesia and poor you. 

I don't have much to offer beyond support and hugs. Have you tried canned green tripe? It's uber smelly, a mushy texture, and highly nutritious. You can feed it off a spoon in little teaspoons at a time. 

Again, big hugs to you and Tesia during this tough time. Sending prayers your way and keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry that you and sweet Tesia are having to deal with this.

You and Tesia are in my thoughts...sending big hugs and prayers!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

How my heart aches for you and Tesia. This is so terribly difficult. You are doing a great job for her, but it is never easy.

Holding you and Tesia gently in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Millie'sMom

I am so sorry you have had such a difficult day. I am glad that Tesia is home with and you have some time off to be with her. Can you tempt her with some peanut butter on a spoon? I have also used strained baby bananas and baby meats, pablum, and jello in their water bowl that has been mixed with twice as much water (provides a source of calories and is very easy on the stomach).

Are you anywhere near Sherway Gardens?

Prayers for you and Tesia, and hope for better days tomorrow.


----------



## OutWest

I'm so sorry this is all happening. Please keep your spirits up, and love on sweet Tee an extra bit. Tell her she has fans all over the world rooting for her.


----------



## HolDaisy

So very sorry you are going through all of this 
How scary it must have been for you when your dog walker called. We're all praying for Tesia and really hope that things start to improve soon for her. 

Just love her lots and comfort her as much as you can, she knows how much she's loved.


----------



## love never dies

praying for Tesia - hope everything is okay - I am on my way to light a candle for Tesia - all the best


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry to read that Tesia had such a hard time. Praying that tomorrow is better for your sweet girl. My heart aches for you both.


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry to read that Tesia isn't eating well and gave you such a fright. I'm sending thoughts of comfort and strength to you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

I was praying for Tesia and you all night!
Praying she is doing better this morning!!


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry that Tesia is going through such a rough patch. 
Keeping her in my thoughts and hoping for better times to come.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Tesia seems to be okay this morning. It still looks to me like one of her back legs isn't working quiiiite right. But I also know that after I helped her up onto the bed when we got home yesterday, she got down and back up by herself later in the night. I'll be able to watch her closely today. 



Karen519 said:


> Sweet Girl
> 
> I am SO SORRY that Tesia and you are going through this! I remember months before I had to put my Smooch to sleep she had stumbled and fallen a few times and at the end she did not want to eat. We think she had lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma. They took a chest xray and found it was in her lungs and the vet thought she was having trouble breathing, but I couldn't tell it.
> Are Tesia's gums pink?
> Is she drinking?
> Will she eat pieces of cooked chicken or ham?


The cancer is already in her lungs - we do know that. Her breathing has been fine - no wheezing or coughing, and the vet said both her heart and lungs sounded great yesterday. Her gums were very pink - and regained their pinkness right away when pressed. The stumble/splay is a big mystery to us all. It makes me just ill to think the cancer is in her bones or brain already. I hope it's not that - and that maybe she just had a moment or twisted funny. 



Ranger said:


> Oh, I am so very sorry you two are going through this. Poor sweet Tesia and poor you.
> 
> I don't have much to offer beyond support and hugs. Have you tried canned green tripe? It's uber smelly, a mushy texture, and highly nutritious. You can feed it off a spoon in little teaspoons at a time.
> 
> Again, big hugs to you and Tesia during this tough time. Sending prayers your way and keeping you both in my thoughts.


My vet gave me a can of presecription food yesterday to add to her kibble. It worked. Hopefully it will continue to entice. I added a tablespoon or so, and some water - it makes it sort of like kibble with gravy (yucky smelling to me!). She ate a cup of kibble last night and this morning, so I will try to up to 1-1/4 cup of kibble and a spoon of wet food tonight. 



Millie'sMom said:


> I am so sorry you have had such a difficult day. I am glad that Tesia is home with and you have some time off to be with her. Can you tempt her with some peanut butter on a spoon? I have also used strained baby bananas and baby meats, pablum, and jello in their water bowl that has been mixed with twice as much water (provides a source of calories and is very easy on the stomach).
> 
> *Are you anywhere near Sherway Gardens?*
> 
> Prayers for you and Tesia, and hope for better days tomorrow.


Not too far - 20-30 minutes depending on traffic. 

I am really hoping this canned food is the solution. Fingers crossed. 



HolDaisy said:


> So very sorry you are going through all of this
> *How scary it must have been for you when your dog walker called.* We're all praying for Tesia and really hope that things start to improve soon for her.
> 
> Just love her lots and comfort her as much as you can, she knows how much she's loved.


Honestly, I thought she was just going to tell me she had thrown up or something. But when I heard her say, "something is wrong," I could hear the fear in her voice, and my heart just stopped. Thank goodness my vet is just five minutes from my home.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

So glad to hear that Tesia's gums are pink and that her breathing is good and no coughing or wheezing. Smooch had gagged/coughed up blood several times.
She would eat if I hand fed her, but Smooch was always a chow hound, so I knew something was wrong.


----------



## dborgers

Maybe Tesia had a little episode of being light headed? Happens to us from time to time.

The tripe can always be an ace in the hole if she doesn't want to eat. Someone told me it's like 'crack for dogs', and in our experience they were right. Very nutritious. It was the only thing Andy would eat after his week long episode of not eating in April. He turned his nose at roasted chicken and all manner of what he'd normally gulp down in a New York minute. 

Continued prayers for both of you


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way. You guys are constantly on my mind.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

I'm praying for Tesia and you.


----------



## Thalie

Thinking of you both; hoping the scare she gave you was just a fluke. If she does not eat too well perhaps it was just an episode of low blood sugar level; a little honey rubbed on her gums may help (ask your vet first since honey is not always recommended for older pets or people).

Scritches to Tesia, hugs to you.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so sorry that you're having a rough spell.

Remember the magic of vitamin B-12. Injections can stimulate appetite in amazing ways and a very short time. Several Forum members have learned to give the shots at home to sick dogs. There is also a chewable form that might be an alternative if you're as needle-shy as I am.

Here's thread with info on a variety of devices that can help you when she's having trouble moving, so that you don't hurt yourself in trying to help her: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. We found the HelpEmUp harness to be a God-send when we were fighting Charlie's seizures and advancing age.

Holding you both in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## love never dies

I hope Tesia is eating more ... and also spend more good time with you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Three meals in a row that she has eaten!! Amazing what a little wet food will do. 

She slept a lot today - but she was getting on and off my bed with no problems. Yesterday's episode remains a true mystery. 



GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so sorry that you're having a rough spell.
> 
> Remember the magic of vitamin B-12. Injections can stimulate appetite in amazing ways and a very short time. Several Forum members have learned to give the shots at home to sick dogs. There is also a chewable form that might be an alternative if you're as needle-shy as I am.
> 
> Here's thread with info on a variety of devices that can help you when she's having trouble moving, so that you don't hurt yourself in trying to help her: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. We found the HelpEmUp harness to be a God-send when we were fighting Charlie's seizures and advancing age.
> 
> Holding you both in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


Thank you for that link. I was thinking today there might be a day when I need to help her get up. I'm wondering if she is simply really stiff. She was used to getting Sashas Blend everyday - but she is not allowed to take it while on chemo (there are antioxydents in it). I'm going to ask the oncologist if I can give her fish oil - or anything else to hep.


----------



## HolDaisy

Really happy that she's eaten 3 meals in a row now, yay go Tesia  Also glad to hear that she was getting on and off the bed without any problems too. Keep it up Tesia you're doing great!


----------



## Millie'sMom

It is great that she is eating. Canned food is a wonderful thing. 

Merrick makes a great line of canned food with titles like Grammies Pot Pie, Campfire cookout and Smothered Comfort. I use them when I need to encourage 1 of mine to eat, and they can be mixed without worrying about upsetting their tummies. Warming the food also makes it more enticing. Hopefully the canned food will work for a long time.

Hopefully yesterday was just a bump in a road, and Tesia will not do that again. You may be right about the sasha's blend, I do know that you could tell when my old girl had missed her sasha's blend. definately ask the vet if there is something else you could give her.

Hoping tomorrow is better, and prayers for you and Tesia


----------



## PrincessDi

This is just the news that was hoping to read!! Tesia is a fighter! Praying that she continues to enjoy her dinner and is well enough to enjoy Christmas with you!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Wet food is amazing!!!!! That is wonderful she ate so much!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending positive vibes and prayers for sweet Tesia.


----------



## SandyK

So very glad to see Tesia had a better day!! Thank you wet food!!


----------



## OutWest

Yay Tesia! Keep on eating girl. We like to hear that you are scarfing stuff down.


----------



## dborgers

GoldenGirl's suggestion about B-12 shots is a good one. They really have a lot of pep afterwards.

Andy's been on an antioxidant his oncologist prescribed (Denamarin) for months. Also helps with liver function.

Glad to hear she has a hearty appetite


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

I am SO HAPPY TO hear that Tesia has eaten. Wet Food is wonderful, it worked for Smooch, too. I also did some hand feeding.


----------



## goldensrbest

Just checking in to see how she is today.


----------



## love never dies

Just checking - How is Tesia today? so far so good?


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hi everyone, thanks so much for checking in on my sweet girl. We had another "two steps forward, one step back" kind of day. 

Big steps forward - she is still eating! She's not necessarily hungry first thing in the morning, or at her normal dinnertime, but eventually she eats. The A/D food the vet gave me is high calorie, nutrient packed - and adding a big spoon of that to a cup of kibble twice a day has been working. It is so good getting food into her.

Step back - the tumour under her tail has grown hugely, and it looks like she was licking at it today. It is pink and raw (and huge) and oozing a bit. I called my vet - and she suggested trying to clean it and trim away the fur around it to help it dry out. She was worried it is infected from licking, but is worried about prescribing an antibiotic without checking with the oncologist. I have a call in to his office - but I won't hear from them til tomorrow. I managed to clip away the fur - poor thing. It looks just awful. But hopefully it will help it dry out a bit. She is back in the cone.


----------



## OutWest

Glad she's eating  , sad she's licking . Like you said, one step forward.... But probably the eating is the best thing of all. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## TheZ's

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Tesia.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My thoughts and prayers are with you two.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you both. I'm sorry Tee has to be back in the cone and that you have this new issue but very glad to read that she's eating again. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Tesia. Just take it a day at a time as you are doing. It's very difficult but you are doing everything in your power for her, and she knows that she's got the best Mom ever  Really glad you're doing well with the eating, that's the main thing that's going to give her the strength to keep fighting each day. Hugs to Tee.


----------



## dborgers

Tomorrow you'll be back on the road to Tesia's good health


----------



## goldy1

So glad to hear Tesia is eating. Keeping you and Tesia in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## leesooim

Good to hear she's eating! Keeping my fingers crossed for you guys


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*



Sweet Girl said:


> Hi everyone, thanks so much for checking in on my sweet girl. We had another "two steps forward, one step back" kind of day.
> 
> Big steps forward - she is still eating! She's not necessarily hungry first thing in the morning, or at her normal dinnertime, but eventually she eats. The A/D food the vet gave me is high calorie, nutrient packed - and adding a big spoon of that to a cup of kibble twice a day has been working. It is so good getting food into her.
> 
> Step back - the tumour under her tail has grown hugely, and it looks like she was licking at it today. It is pink and raw (and huge) and oozing a bit. I called my vet - and she suggested trying to clean it and trim away the fur around it to help it dry out. She was worried it is infected from licking, but is worried about prescribing an antibiotic without checking with the oncologist. I have a call in to his office - but I won't hear from them til tomorrow. I managed to clip away the fur - poor thing. It looks just awful. But hopefully it will help it dry out a bit. She is back in the cone.


Tesia: So glad that Tesia is eating. Please let us know what the oncologist says.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Always thinking of Sweet Tesia, keeping her in my prayers. Give Hugs & Kisses to her from NJ!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad Tesia is eating. A lot of dogs like the a/d food, great for her!
I am sorry about her tumor on her tail. Wishing for the best and keeping her in my thoughts as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by with hugs and good wishes


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Tesia is eating, but so sorry about the tumor growth and everything related to it. Wishing you guys good days ahead.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Tesia has to have another surgery. Number 3. 

The tumour was just even worse today. And the underside of her tail is raw from the moist oozing under it. It's almost like a big hot spot right under the tail. Except that it's a big, protruding tumour. The internist covering for my oncologist this week said it sounded like it was infected - and she was worried that even though Tee tested negative for the MRSP this week, it could have been back. So in we went to the VEC late this afternoon. Her surgeon actually waited around to see her, too. It turns out - the internist thinks that the chemo has actually killed some cells in the tumour - and it is necrotizing. It looks and smells awful. They asked if I would be willing to have it removed, and of course, I said yes. It is clearly painful for Tee. And the surgeon said it will be very simple. It's on a stalk - so it'll be a pretty small wound. And it won't affect her chemo sched (her next treatment is a week today). 

She goes in first thing in the morning and they expect she'll be home tomorrow night. Poor girl has been through so much. This dear soul does not deserve this. She has been nothing but utter joy and light in this world. It just seems terribly unfair.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, so sorry to hear that, poor Tesia.
I wish her good luck tomorrow and a speedy recovery from surgery.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sweet Girl said:


> Tesia has to have another surgery. Number 3.
> 
> ...Poor girl has been through so much. This dear soul does not deserve this. She has been nothing but utter joy and light in this world. It just seems terribly unfair.


Tesia is so very lucky to have you watching over her and fighting for her. We know that you will do what is best for her, whatever that may be. And we know how very hard it is to make decisions in situations like this, when love pulls us in multiple directions at once.

Holding you and Tee gently in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## KiwiD

So sorry to hear that Tesia has to have another operation. Will be thinking of her tomorrow. Hope it's an uneventful procedure and that she's back home for some TLC from her Mom tomorrow night.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, poor Tee! I'm sure she'll do fine with her Mommy taking care of her!


----------



## Millie'sMom

Sweet Girl said:


> Tesia has to have another surgery. Number 3.
> 
> It turns out - the internist thinks that the chemo has actually killed some cells in the tumour - and it is necrotizing. It looks and smells awful.


I am so sorry Tesia has to have another surgery. However, dead or necrotizing tumor is good news. I hope it is a simple procedure and Tesia is home with you tomorrow night. Have you heard of the Kong cloud? It maybe more comfortable for Tesia than a collar. I believe some of the larger Pet Valu's carry them.

Cloud Collar - Kong

Prayer to you and Tesia


----------



## PrincessDi

Sorry to read about Tesia's surgery, but praying that all goes well and she recovers quickly!


----------



## mooselips

Prayers for Tess and her human family........


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like good news all in all since they can remove the tumor rather easily.

She's eating, she's wagging her tail ... sounds like she's on her way to a stable physical condition.


----------



## OutWest

Sorry about the surgery, but it sounds like its needed and possible because the chemo is working. Its wonderful that the tumor will be easy to remove. I'll be sending good thoughts to Tee tomorrow morning. I bet she'll be home, eating dinner in the evening!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your girl today for successful surgery and full, speedy recovery.


----------



## vrmueller

Just catching up this morning. Well wishes and thoughts for Tesia. Hoping she feels better after the tumor is removed.


----------



## swishywagga

*Thinking of you*

We are so sorry that Tesia has to go through another surgery, we will be lighting "Tesia Candles" for you tonight. Our hearts go out to you both. Sending you our very best wishes from us all in Scotland and keeping you in our thoughts. Take care x


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to hear that poor Tesia has to have even more surgery 
It sounds like you have got a great team of vets looking after her! It's hard but try your best to stay positive...it sounds like quite a simple procedure and she'll be back home with you before you know it. Sending lots of prayers your way and hope that everything goes well for her.


----------



## Lucky Penny

So sad to read Tesia needs another surgery. But I am glad that the surgeons will be able to get it off and Tesia will no longer be in pain. Poor girl. Sending positive thoughts for a successful surgery.


----------



## Ranger

Sending you and Tesia good wishes!


----------



## Bob Dylan

I hope Tesia is home with you and doing much better. She has a great Mom, Hugs for both of you!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thanks for all your good wishes. Tesia is out of surgery - it went really well. No surprises - the best two words. I have to give a call in about 15 minutes to see how she is doing and when I can pick her up. I'm sooooo glad she can come home tonight. The surgeon said there was another small mass beside the big awful one - but he left it (it would have been a much larger wound had he removed it, harder recovery, and it's not like the one he removed today - more like the little ones she has all over). She has about 8-10 of those. 



Millie'sMom said:


> I am so sorry Tesia has to have another surgery. However, dead or necrotizing tumor is good news. I hope it is a simple procedure and Tesia is home with you tomorrow night. Have you heard of the Kong cloud? It maybe more comfortable for Tesia than a collar. I believe some of the larger Pet Valu's carry them.
> 
> Cloud Collar - Kong
> 
> Prayer to you and Tesia


We have one of those! They are great if you have a dog who is scared of the cone. I bought it after the very first surgery in September - the small lesion on her leg. But since the major mass surgery, and the hospital stay, etc etc, she has become queen of the cone. Almost acts like it's not there at all. She's a trooper. I assume she'll come home in one tonight. Hopefully won't have to wear it for long. 

*OutWest: *That is exactly how I am trying to think about it. The chemo must be working. I guess the only time necrosis is good is when it's caused by chemo killing of the cells.


----------



## HolDaisy

So happy to hear that the surgery went well! Tesia is such a little star  she's got the true golden fighting spirit!
Really hope you get her back home with you soon where she belongs


----------



## *Laura*

Sweet Girl. I hope Tee was able to come home with you today. I'm thinking about you both


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Oh dear. I'm sorry that she (and you!) had to go through this. I hope she's able to come home soon, and you can snuggle with her tonight. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Millie'sMom

Glad to hear, that Tesia did well today. Hope she is home with you now and you will have a few special days together over the holiday.

Prayers for you and Tesia


----------



## Finn's Fan

Hopefully, your sweet girl is home with you and comfortable. Fingers crossed that this surgery helps her feel better.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to read that sweet Tesia did well during the surgery. She is such a fighter!


----------



## dborgers

Great news on Tesia's surgery  The chemo is obvious working attacking cancer cells. Yeah!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Tesia had a good night! I think she was SO happy that she got to come home. She rooed so loudly when she saw me in the waiting room (and she is not normally a rooer) and when we got home, she walked in and just stood in the doorway to my bedroom looking in. I went over to her, and put my arms around her and said, you're home - and she just stood there and sort of leaned into me while I kissed her sweet face and stroked her ears. I think she was so relieved and content. 

It was about 10pm when we got home. Even though they said not to feed her, given she had just come out of surgery 5 hours earlier, I gave her a small amount. She hadn't eaten since 6:30pm Thursday night, and she was hungry! I figured if it came back up, so be it. But it didn't. She looked to be in some pain on the drive home, so I gave her a Tramadol as soon as we got home, too. She slept well through the night, and actually only woke up to move around the bed - I think I have become like a new parent with all the surgeries and nausea of the past 6 weeks - I wake at her every move now. But there was no pain, no panting, no pacing. She ate a good breakfast this morning, and I gave her another Tramadol. 

I'll try to take some pictures of her little bare bum later on. She's sleeping again now, and I don't want to wake her. She didn't lose too much tail fur at all - but I'll have to be careful about not staying out in the cold with her too long until she gets some fur back. It's an impossible spot to cover - it would impede her going to the bathroom. 

There was one sort of upsetting thing that happened. I was waiting in the waiting room for her to be brought out, and I was watching the main door - when another very old, quite thin and frail looking Golden came through the secondary door. I saw her out of the corner of my eye, and it took me a beat to realize it was Tesia. But in that fraction of a second, what went through my mind was, "oh, poor thing - that's a very sick, old Golden."  I wonder if that is how people see her.


----------



## hotel4dogs

so very glad to hear that all went well! She will be so glad to have that yucky mess gone, I'm sure she will be much more comfortable.
You and Tee are always in my thoughts.


----------



## OutWest

I'm so glad she's home, and still has "roo" in her after all she's been through!


----------



## dborgers

Tesia's spirit is young and angelic.  I'm so happy you two are reunited. Now, it's on to having a very Merry Christmas.

BTW, I've been giving Andy one Tramadol twice a day. Dr. Vancil said he should actually have 2 or 3 at a time since they're only 50mg pills. 

Happy Homecoming!!


----------



## goldy1

I am so happy to hear how well Tesia's surgery went. I completely understand and agree that it's so unfair she has to go through this yet her outcomes are good and she seems to have a resiliant spirit.

I admire your ability to share your feelings so sincerely. You make me feel like I am there with you. I just wish it didn't have to be such heartwrenching circumstances. 

We are all praying hard for sweet Tesia.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Tesia had a successful surgery. Merry Christmas and I hope you two have a special one together!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad everything went well and Tesia is home with you. She must be so relieved to be back in the comfort of her home.

She's been through so much and she's bound to look extra frail and vulnerable after her surgery, and like Danny said her spirit is young and she's a little fighter! Sending her big hugs and hope that you two can have a special and peaceful Christmas together.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

So very glad to hear that Tesia's surgery went well.
So glad for your both.
Hope you two have a wonderful and Blessed Christmas!!
Give her big kisses for me!!


----------



## Thalie

So glad to see that everything went well with Tesia's surgery, that she has a good appetite, and is comfortable. There is no place like home ! 

Wishing you both a great Christmas. Love, hugs, and ear scritches all around.


----------



## PrincessDi

Tonight, this was the first place that I came to read about your Tesia. I wish you had a video of her rooing! Those special sounds that are so individual, are things that are treasure when we are left behind. I SO wish that I had recordings of Golda's wookie monster voice, Di's low sweet growl and Max's old man bark when he was happy. So very glad that she's on the road to mending and back home where she belongs!


----------



## cgriffin

I am so glad that the surgery went well and that Tesia is home where she belongs. Yay!


----------



## Sweet Girl

PrincessDi said:


> Tonight, this was the first place that I came to read about your Tesia. I wish you had a video of her rooing! Those special sounds that are so individual, are things that are treasure when we are left behind. I SO wish that I had recordings of Golda's wookie monster voice, Di's low sweet growl and Max's old man bark when he was happy. So very glad that she's on the road to mending and back home where she belongs!


Thank you for caring so much about Tesia. I wish I had video of that rooing, too. It's been so meaningful, simply because she is not a rooer. But she rooed when I visited her everyday when she was in the hospital - and she rooed when she saw me the other night, there to pick her up after her fourth surgery. She probably had worried she would be staying there alone again. 

She also has a little sound she makes - I bet many of your Goldens make it - if she is lying on my bed and I go in and kiss her face and talk softly into her ear, she almost murmurs back. I love it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Tesia's spirit is young and angelic.  I'm so happy you two are reunited. Now, it's on to having a very Merry Christmas.
> 
> BTW, I've been giving Andy one Tramadol twice a day. Dr. Vancil said he should actually have 2 or 3 at a time since they're only 50mg pills.
> 
> Happy Homecoming!!


Tee is doing much better on the Tramadol this time. I guess it proves it was the antibiotic that was making her sick, not the Tramadol. She is getting 75mg, every 12 hours. And she is eating well - no nausea. She still takes a longer time than pre-illness to eat a bowl of food, but with the addition of the wet A/D food, she is at least now eating the whole thing in one sitting. I upped the kibble to 1-1/4 cup this morning, plus the large spoon of wet food. The A/D food is also a power pack of calories and nutrients, specifically for a pet recovering from illness or surgery. We'll continue on with that, plus she is getting lots of healthy cookies. I used to be so careful about not giving too many extras - now, if she just looks at me, she can have a cookie! She clearly is needing more - her body is healing and she was already down several pounds before this latest surgery - probably still only about 52 pounds.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Way to go Tee and mom I hope you have a wonderful Christmas with your girl.


----------



## goldy1

Love your latest post about Tesia's improved appetite. So cute how she gives you "the look" when she wants a treat. 

Keep up the great work !!!


----------



## cgriffin

Even though it is understandably hard this year, I do wish you and yours a Merry Christmas


----------



## Sweet Girl

cgriffin said:


> Even though it is understandably hard this year, I do wish you and yours a Merry Christmas


Thank you so much. It _is _much harder this year, though I am just starting to feel a little more hopeful and happy than I have in the past six weeks. She is really having a good post-op recovery this time - what a difference it makes to have her eating, not in the cone, and bright and engaged. I even briefly considered putting up a few lights for the next few days. There are no Christmas decorations up in my house at all because I just had no spirit. But I feel things lifting a bit. I'm sad I won't be with any family, but I'll be with Tee. This year, that is most important.


----------



## KiwiD

I hope you and Tesia get to spend lots of quality time together over the holidays and I'm glad to hear she's feeling better after her surgery.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy to read that her surgery went well! It is so cute to read how happy she is to be home! I agree about the AD. I am so happy that it is out there, it is what has been keeping my sweet Penny alive. Merry Christmas to you and Tesia!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Lucky Penny said:


> I am so happy to read that her surgery went well! It is so cute to read how happy she is to be home! I agree about the AD. I am so happy that it is out there, it is what has been keeping my sweet Penny alive. Merry Christmas to you and Tesia!


I'm so happy to hear that it is working for Penny, too. Do you add it to kibble, too? I give Tesia about half of a small can a day, I guess. A quarter in the morning and a quarter at night, mixed with water and kibble. I was thinking about switching to the Fromm wet food, but the A/D is such a nutrient and caloric power punch, easy on the digestive system, and meant for recovery, that I have decided to stick with it. I imagine I will until she gains back all her lost weight and is finished her chemotherapy.


----------



## dborgers

All in all it sounds like Tesia is doing very well. Excellent!!

Hey, put up a little bit of Christmas stuff. I understand how you feel. We didn't put up anything last year until Buddy's adoption to Laura, when our spirits were lifted. This year isn't all the decorations, but it's nice for the Christmas spirit having some of them up. 

You have your best gift right there begging cookies LOL


----------



## OutWest

Glad sweet Tee is eating and enjoying it!


----------



## swishywagga

*Thinking Of You At Xmas*

Hi there so glad that Tesia has come through her surgery, its understandable that you don't want to put up decorations etc for christmas. We too just feel blessed to have our Barnaby with us this christmas after his cancer surgery. We will be thinking of you both, just enjoy being with your girl and enjoy those golden hugs. Very best wishes to you, take care x


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

Merry Christmas to you and Tesia!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

TESIA ASKED ME FOR DINNER LAST NIGHT!!!

First time since all this started in November. She has either not wanted to eat, had to be coaxed over to her dish, or slept through dinnertime every night. But yesterday, I was lying on the couch watching TV, and she came over at 5:30pm (half an hour early!!) and did the quiet stare. I was like, "do you want supper??" and she stood up and looked very excited. I didn't even care that she was early. I threw a party and fed her a little extra on top of it. 



dborgers said:


> All in all it sounds like Tesia is doing very well. Excellent!!
> 
> Hey, put up a little bit of Christmas stuff. I understand how you feel. We didn't put up anything last year until Buddy's adoption to Laura, when our spirits were lifted. This year isn't all the decorations, but it's nice for the Christmas spirit having some of them up.
> 
> You have your best gift right there begging cookies LOL





swishywagga said:


> Hi there so glad that Tesia has come through her surgery, its understandable that you don't want to put up decorations etc for christmas. We too just feel blessed to have our Barnaby with us this christmas after his cancer surgery. We will be thinking of you both, just enjoy being with your girl and enjoy those golden hugs. Very best wishes to you, take care x


I am definitely feeling better since her surgery Friday. I was expecting her to be nauseous again, very tired, etc. But she is doing SO well. My only worry right now is her bare skin out in the cold, so we don't stay out for long. I took her over to the park yesterday, just so she could stretch her legs. She was so happy and she sort of skipped around the field. A woman who was leaving as we arrived said, "she looks very happy to be here!" I said, "you'd never know she has cancer and just had a fourth surgery on Friday, would you?" She was floored. We stayed all of five minutes because of her bare bum, but we'll go again today. 

And maybe... I'll even put up some Christmas lights today.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I'm so glad to hear that Tesia is doing so well!


----------



## GoldenCamper

A very merry Christmas to you, so happy Tesia is doing well


----------



## HovawartMom

So happy to hear this great news!.


----------



## HolDaisy

So so happy to read your update that Tesia asked you for her dinner  such great news, and glad that she enjoyed her walk in the park. Yesss put some pretty christmas lights up for you and Tesia to celebrate how well she's doing  hope that you both have a lovely time together.


----------



## dborgers

A hungry, happy girl is a wonderful Christmas present  

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## OutWest

Sweet Girl said:


> TESIA ASKED ME FOR DINNER LAST NIGHT!!!
> 
> First time since all this started in November. She has either not wanted to eat, had to be coaxed over to her dish, or slept through dinnertime every night. But yesterday, I was lying on the couch watching TV, and she came over at 5:30pm (half an hour early!!) and did the quiet stare. I was like, "do you want supper??" and she stood up and looked very excited. I didn't even care that she was early. I threw a party and fed her a little extra on top of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely feeling better since her surgery Friday. I was expecting her to be nauseous again, very tired, etc. But she is doing SO well. My only worry right now is her bare skin out in the cold, so we don't stay out for long. I took her over to the park yesterday, just so she could stretch her legs. She was so happy and she sort of skipped around the field. A woman who was leaving as we arrived said, "she looks very happy to be here!" I said, "you'd never know she has cancer and just had a fourth surgery on Friday, would you?" She was floored. We stayed all of five minutes because of her bare bum, but we'll go again today.
> 
> And maybe... I'll even put up some Christmas lights today.


Awww...This cheered me up so much. A hungry happy pup! That the best gift for Christmas.


----------



## Thalie

I am so very happy to see that Tesia is doing so well - asking for her supper, enjoying her outings (even with her bare bum). 

I wish you both a very Happy Christmas and whether you put lights up or not, you know that you have the best light of all, the love in Tesia's eyes.


----------



## Sweet Girl

HolDaisy said:


> So so happy to read your update that Tesia asked you for her dinner  such great news, and glad that she enjoyed her walk in the park. *Yesss put some pretty christmas lights up for you and Tesia to celebrate how well she's doing*  hope that you both have a lovely time together.


I did - I got out one strand of little coloured lights and put the around the window. I did it right after we got home from the park. She was prancing around - tail wagging - and then she found a ball. She was sooo happy, so I threw a couple. I'm sure I wasn't supposed to. I gave her a Tramadol when we got home just in case.  It was worth it for her to be so happy - she even got in a roll in the mud.



dborgers said:


> *A hungry, happy girl is a wonderful Christmas present *
> 
> Merry Christmas!!
> 
> Judy Garland - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas - YouTube





OutWest said:


> Awww...This cheered me up so much. A hungry happy pup! That the best gift for Christmas.


You have no idea how much that has lifted my spirits - or actually, you probably both do! It really is the best gift.


----------



## Lynlegs

Lovely news! So very pleased for you. Have a great Christmas!


----------



## goldy1

CHEERING Tesia's interest in dinner. Great Christmas present. Continuing to pray for healing prayers for your sweet girl.


----------



## PrincessDi

This brought a huge smile here!! Such wonderful news! Hope you both have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Merry Christmas Tesia! 

So glad you are feeling better. (HUGS)


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad Tesia is doing better
Merry Christmas


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy to read you guys had a good Christmas! Hugs to you and belly rubs to Tesia!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hugs to Tesia and so happy that you have been able to share a special Christmas together


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

So very happy you had a good Christmas with Tesia!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Our oncologist had a family emergency, so Tesia's second chemo treatment got moved to tomorrow morning. Which is okay - because we have 10 new centimetres of snow to go play in! We have not had this much snow in ages - we never got a big snowfall last winter. We're going to hit the park in about a half hour - I wish she didn't have so much skin exposed! It'll be a short playtime.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Hope you and Tesia have a fun time at the park with the snow.
Do you have a tee shirt or sweater you can put on her?


----------



## goldy1

Sweet Girl said:


> Our oncologist had a family emergency, so Tesia's second chemo treatment got moved to tomorrow morning. Which is okay - because we have 10 new centimetres of snow to go play in! We have not had this much snow in ages - we never got a big snowfall last winter. We're going to hit the park in about a half hour - I wish she didn't have so much skin exposed! It'll be a short playtime.


Sounds like a great plan. We are getting snow today too - the first "good" snowfall in a long time. Chance will get some playtime too. Have fun today!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw hope you have fun in the snow  We just have lots and lots and LOTS of rain here right now, not much fun at all!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Karen519 said:


> Hope you and Tesia have a fun time at the park with the snow.
> Do you have a tee shirt or sweater you can put on her?


It is such an impossible spot to cover - I would literally need to put a pair of shorts on her, but then she wouldn't be able to go to the bathroom. BUT - I was amazed. We were at the park for about 25 minutes - she was prancing around, running a bit, trying to steal another dog's toy - and I was worried she'd be really cold. But when I checked, the patch of skin was actually warm to the touch! She obviously generates a lot of heat. Of course, if it were really windy and bitterly cold, I wouldn't keep her out that long. But she did great. We'll go back later this aft.

Here are a couple of (bad) blackberry pics:


----------



## dborgers

Sweet Girl said:


> It is such an impossible spot to cover - I would literally need to put a pair of shorts on her, but then she wouldn't be able to go to the bathroom. BUT - I was amazed. We were at the park for about 25 minutes - she was prancing around, running a bit, trying to steal another dog's toy - and I was worried she'd be really cold. But when I checked, the patch of skin was actually warm to the touch! She obviously generates a lot of heat. Of course, if it were really windy and bitterly cold, I wouldn't keep her out that long. But she did great. We'll go back later this aft.
> 
> Here are a couple of (bad) blackberry pics:


Aw, that's just great!! Warms my heart seeing her play.  What a beautiful expression of fun and anticipation on her face. And like the Christmas song I posted Christmas Day, her spunk must make it easier to "let your heart be light".


----------



## TheZ's

It's so nice to see Tesia out and enjoying her play in the snow.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad she's getting a play day instead of chemo!


----------



## leesooim

Awww, she looks so happy! So glad you got to go out and play in the snow  Sasha had her first snow storm today here as well. We had over 10 inches fall last night -- we ended up having to shovel a little snow maze in the backyard for her to do her business lol.

(Gentle) Belly rubs to Tesia and hugs to you!


----------



## KiwiD

She looks great and I'm sure she enjoyed her romp in the snow. I always love watching them have fun and run around in the snow when they haven't seen it for awhile.


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Aw, that's just great!! Warms my heart seeing her play.  What a beautiful expression of fun and anticipation on her face. *And like the Christmas song I posted Christmas Day, her spunk must make it easier to "let your heart be light"*.


Honestly, I know you speak from experience. It is SO much easier when they are doing well, isn't it? Eating well, being bright and engaged. My heart is definitely feeling much lighter these days. And I am much more optimistic about her kicking that prognosis to the moon! 



Maddie's_Mom said:


> She looks great and I'm sure she enjoyed her romp in the snow. I always love watching them have fun and run around in the snow when they haven't seen it for awhile.


I am going to squeeze in one more photo - we just got home from round two. This time I brought a ball. When we were there earlier, there was an 18-month old Golden experiencing snow for the very first time. He was zooooooming around - it was so funny!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tesia sure is enjoying Life to the fullest, Love this picture!!


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, Tesia looks like she is having fun, so cute!


----------



## Millie'sMom

It is great to see Tesia out in the snow. From your pictures, it would be have to believe what she has been through recently. It was an excellent way to spend a chemo "holiday".


----------



## hubbub

So happy to see that Tesia is eating, having fun and recovering from her surgery. She is so lucky to have you and I'm glad to see that you were able to enjoy time together over Christmas. Please pass on ear scratches from me to your sweet girl.


----------



## OutWest

Awww she looks sooooo happy with her bal and the snow.... I bet she's crashed out sleeping now... So glad she got to play today. Best wishes for uneventful chemo tomorrow.


----------



## love never dies

Love this one - enjoy herself


----------



## HolDaisy

Lovely pics of Tesia playing in the snow, thanks for sharing! She looks so happy and carefree bounding around  such a wonderful sight to see after everything you two have been through.


----------



## PrincessDi

*THIS IS ABSOLUTELY PRICELESS!!*


----------



## swishywagga

What lovely pics, she looks so happy, really put a smile on my face. Give her a big hug from me. Take care


----------



## swishywagga

What lovely pics, she looks so happy. Really put a smile on my face. Give her a big hug from us. Take care


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love those photos and your last update. Keeping your girl in my thoughts and prayers all time.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Millie'sMom said:


> It is great to see Tesia out in the snow. From your pictures, *it would be have to believe what she has been through recently.* It was an excellent way to spend a chemo "holiday".


I had that very thought yesterday while we were out in the snow. What a difference from just a few weeks ago. My whole mindset around her illness has completely changed. I met another Golden owner at the park yesterday, and we were doing the usual, how old is yours, etc. And as I said, "she's 12 and has been quite sick lately," I looked across the field - where she was bounding around in the snow.  I actually added, "though you wouldn't know it looking at her today..." It was pretty great. 

I hope the chemo treatment doesn't knock her flat again. But it'll be easier to be optimistic that she'll get by it after yesterday. 



PrincessDi said:


> *THIS IS ABSOLUTELY PRICELESS!!*


Thank you. I made it my new screen shot - the first photo to knock out the muddy, happy one that is my signature photo. Glad everyone enjoyed them as much as I did.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

What a beautiful picture of Tesia in the snow. 

I can imagine how ELATED you were seeing Tesia bounding in the snow!!


----------



## goldy1

Thanks for posting Tesia's fun in the snow pictures. Very uplifting!


----------



## Thalie

Tesia in the snow is happiness itself. You have a very special girl, indeed, but you know that. I am so glad you both had such a happy outing. You are and remain in my thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The photos, and your updates, made my day! Give the girl a hug and smooch for me.


----------



## Sweet Girl

The best thing... we got 5 more centimetres of snow overnight! There is definitely a park trip in our near future.

Little update: Tee had her second chemo on Friday morning. All her blood levels were good. I was supposed to start her on Metronidazole right away to prevent diarrhea again, but I'm not entirely convinced it was the chemo - as opposed to the antibiotic she was on. I'm not big on medicating unless absolutely necessary. So I have held off. Her poop this morning was still firm, so crossing my fingers. :crossfing

She has a new tumour - a mammary tumour. And the one on her neck is much bigger, as is one of the ones on her leg. I really, really hope the chemo goes to work on them. It is almost unbelievable to me the number of tumours that have suddenly appeared just in the past six weeks.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

So sorry to hear about the other tumors. 
Glad Tesia is doing well with the chemo. 
Hope you get to go to the park soon.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am praying that the chemo works to make her more comfortable. She will be so happy to be out in the snow today


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I watched on TV, snow everywhere. I hope you two sweet girls have a great weekend.
As for that evil thing, I cant believe it either. Why does God let this happen to these beautiful dogs, what did they do to deserve that?


----------



## Sweet Girl

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I watched on TV, snow everywhere. I hope you two sweet girls have a great weekend.
> As for that evil thing, I cant believe it either. Why does God let this happen to these beautiful dogs, what did they do to deserve that?


It seems so unfair to me. Such loving creatures - so NOT aggressive, and yet, can be hit with such a grossly aggressive cancer.

I was talking with a guy in the VEC waiting room yesterday. He came in with a beautiful Flat-Coated Retriever. He is just two years old - and has lymphoma. The guy rescued him just a few months ago from a shelter, with the full knowledge he already had cancer. There is a special place in heaven for him. But he told me about the long line of dogs he has had - all rescues, and all died under age 8 from cancers. Talk about unfair.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Tesia is doing well, despite the chemo. 
Keeping my fingers crossed, that her tummy upset won't return.
Sorry to hear about new tumors popping up


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Tesia and sending prayers your way. Hope that you both enjoy the snow


----------



## *Laura*

I hope you enjoy your day in the park. (Just down the road and I think a park trip is in order today too.) Fingers crossed that the chemotherapy kicks in with no upset tummy


----------



## dborgers

Sweet Tesia romps around in the snow without a care in the world. Doesn't know she's sick. It is good news that there are so many drugs in a veterinary oncologist's arsenal nowadays. Sounds like she has great docs, and certainly has a wonderful caregiver (you) 

You gals have fun this weekend and try not to project. If only us humans could be as "Seize The Day" as our fur kids. Jump in a snowbank while you're out there with her. You'll both feel like kids


----------



## hubbub

I hope you two are having fun in the snow! We rarely have a "good" snow - normally we get ice storms and then lose power  However, I'd love to see a bit of the white stuff (and keep my power!!). 

Our snow is also really wet. Years ago I was in Utah in the winter and the snow was so fantastic - you could roll around in it and then brush it off like nothing. That I could get used to!

We've had a chill of temperatures in the 20s F after being near 70F a few weeks ago, so we are bundled up finally


----------



## Sweet Girl

*Laura* said:


> I hope you enjoy your day in the park. (Just down the road and I think a park trip is in order today too.) *Fingers crossed that the chemotherapy kicks in with no upset tummy*


Sadly, no such luck. I have a little sick girl again. 

I started her on the anti-nausea drug yesterday evening when she showed signs of being uninterested in eating. She eventually ate her supper over the course of several hours. This morning, I gave her an anti-nausea drug as soon as we got up. I took her out, and when we came back in, she watched me get her breakfast ready. But then she sort of stood there as if to say, "I'm sorry - I just can't." And she went back to bed. She's been sleeping ever since. Poor thing. No diarrhea, but she is clearly nauseous again. I hope the medication helps. I need to work today, but I'm going to come home halfway through my shift and make sure she is okay and take her outside.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> I hope you two are having fun in the snow! We rarely have a "good" snow - normally we get ice storms and then lose power  However, I'd love to see a bit of the white stuff (and keep my power!!).
> 
> Our snow is also really wet. Years ago I was in Utah in the winter and the snow was so fantastic - you could roll around in it and then brush it off like nothing. That I could get used to!
> 
> We've had a chill of temperatures in the 20s F after being near 70F a few weeks ago, so we are bundled up finally


I have to confess, I don't love snow. I've experienced it more than enough in my life! But this HAS been good snow - I do like watching Tee play in it. And we did have a good walk in the big park yesterday - she got in some good rolls, and found a ball. So all good. But by last evening, the chemo effect had set in. I was hoping she wouldn't be hit this time. Trying the anti-nausea drug.


----------



## goldy1

Wish your update had better news but will pray that Tesia's nausea subsides quickly and she gets her appetite back.


----------



## swishywagga

Really hope Tesia starts to feel better soon, our thoughts are with you both. Sending Golden Hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Praying that Tesia starts to feel better!!


----------



## dborgers

There was one chemo drug Andy didn't deal with well at all. We began pre-treating him with Cerenia the day before and through the day after from that point forward No problems after that. 

When he gets nauseous for whatever reason we have to rest his tummy for a day (water only), then go on rice/chicken for a couple days afterwards. Of course that leads to his turning up his nose at 'dog' food. LOL 

Tesia will get feeling better.  The good news is you know the chemo is behind the nausea. Something that can be managed in the future and will clear up this time, given a couple days. The bland diet is key after they've thrown up. Their GI tract gets inflamed and needs a couple days to simmer down. Thus, no food for 12-24 hours followed by the bland diet for a couple days. Which, to them, is like eating 5 Star. Andy is super picky now about all his food. "Dog food?", is one look I get a whole lot as he sniffs then walks away from his bowl. Ah, we get well trained, don't we? LOL


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Tesia is feeling a little better again soon


----------



## hubbub

Aw, I'm sorry Tesia's feeling nauseated. I think that nausea, like pain, is one of those things that you want to stay ahead of, like Andy's dad mentioned, we pretreat and treat the days following. I hope her nausea passes quickly and she'll get back to enjoying the snow soon!

BTW, I'm not sure how much I'd like snow if I dealt with it regularly


----------



## Lucky Penny

Praying that Tesia feels better soon.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping sweet Tesia in our thoughts and prayers that she feels better tomorrow and is able to enjoy her dinner.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Thinking about you and hoping Tesia is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> There was one chemo drug Andy didn't deal with well at all. We began pre-treating him with Cerenia the day before and through the day after from that point forward No problems after that.


 


hubbub said:


> Aw, I'm sorry Tesia's feeling nauseated. I think that nausea, like pain, is one of those things that you want to stay ahead of, like Andy's dad mentioned, we pretreat and treat the days following. I hope her nausea passes quickly and she'll get back to enjoying the snow soon!


I think this will definitely have to be the plan going into Chemo 3. Do you start the anti-nausea drug 24 hours in advance?

She has not eaten a meal now since Saturday morning.  A few bites here and there, a few cookies. Yesterday, when I left for work, she was asleep on my bed. I got home halfway through the day to find her in the exact same spot, and the bowl untouched. We went for a walk, and then she came back in... and got right back up on my bed. I found her there whe I got home last night - still nothing touched in the bowl. She didn't eat dinner last night, or breakfast this morning. But I'm going to cook some rice now, and mix it with some A/D food. I've been giving her the anti-nausea drugs since Saturday night. They don't seem to be working at all.

And on top of it all, the tumour on her neck is bleeding. It had dried blood around it yesterday. I *think* she must have scratched it. I caught her just about to go at it this morning, and I managed to cover it (she got one scratch in, though, and it bled again). A cone would sit right on top of it, and potentially irritate it. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Poor little girl. It must be awful for her to feel so sick to her tummy ans so hard for you too. I really hope the anti nausea drugs kick in for her


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*



Sweet Girl said:


> I think this will definitely have to be the plan going into Chemo 3. Do you start the anti-nausea drug 24 hours in advance?
> 
> She has not eaten a meal now since Saturday morning.  A few bites here and there, a few cookies. Yesterday, when I left for work, she was asleep on my bed. I got home halfway through the day to find her in the exact same spot, and the bowl untouched. We went for a walk, and then she came back in... and got right back up on my bed. I found her there whe I got home last night - still nothing touched in the bowl. She didn't eat dinner last night, or breakfast this morning. But I'm going to cook some rice now, and mix it with some A/D food. I've been giving her the anti-nausea drugs since Saturday night. They don't seem to be working at all.
> 
> And on top of it all, the tumour on her neck is bleeding. It had dried blood around it yesterday. I *think* she must have scratched it. I caught her just about to go at it this morning, and I managed to cover it (she got one scratch in, though, and it bled again). A cone would sit right on top of it, and potentially irritate it. I'm not sure what to do.


Let us know if she ate. I would call the vet about the tumor on her neck.
Praying for Tesia and you.


----------



## hubbub

Sweet Girl said:


> I think this will definitely have to be the plan going into Chemo 3. Do you start the anti-nausea drug 24 hours in advance?


We haven't done that yet. (ETA - I meant that we hadn't started the antinausea meds 24 hours prior.) She gets an injection of Cerenia about 45 minutes before the chemo then this last time, she started the Ondansetron that night. The following days were Cerenia and Ondansetron in the morning and only the Ondansetron in the evenings. They told me that the Cerenia can only be given a maximum of 5 days in a row, but the Ondansetron can be given for a longer period. 



Sweet Girl said:


> She has not eaten a meal now since Saturday morning.  A few bites here and there, a few cookies. Yesterday, when I left for work, she was asleep on my bed. I got home halfway through the day to find her in the exact same spot, and the bowl untouched. We went for a walk, and then she came back in... and got right back up on my bed. I found her there whe I got home last night - still nothing touched in the bowl. She didn't eat dinner last night, or breakfast this morning. But I'm going to cook some rice now, and mix it with some A/D food. I've been giving her the anti-nausea drugs since Saturday night. They don't seem to be working at all.
> 
> And on top of it all, the tumour on her neck is bleeding. It had dried blood around it yesterday. I *think* she must have scratched it. I caught her just about to go at it this morning, and I managed to cover it (she got one scratch in, though, and it bled again). A cone would sit right on top of it, and potentially irritate it. I'm not sure what to do.


Is she still drinking water? Hannah tends to associate feeling nauseated with whatever food she's eating, so, when she starts feeling bad, it take a while to get her back on track with the food. I think she eats a bit, makes sure she feels ok, then repeats until she's confident it's not the food. After her first and second rounds of chemo, it took about 48 hours before she was eating more normally. With that window in mind, I hope you see Tesia begin to eat a bit more soon. 

As far as the scratching, since you can't use the cone, would she tolerate a sock over her foot? It might help protect the tumor from her toenails. I'm not sure where on her neck it is, but when Hannah had the tumor removed from her neck, I cut the sleeve off of a short sleeved tshirt and put it on her (widest part facing her shoulders/cuff to the ears).


----------



## Sweet Girl

Karen519 said:


> Let us know if she ate. I would call the vet about the tumor on her neck.
> Praying for Tesia and you.


She is currently having a go at a half cup of rice and a big tablespoon of A/D food, mixed up with water. And... she has just finished it! I'm now contemplating trying the other half cup of rice...


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

So glad to hear she is eating-maybe try a little more.

I remember the vet telling me when the anti nausea drug doesn't work that is bad-Smooch had had an injection of Cernia. Tesia is also doing chemo, so I don't know if the nausea is to be expected or not. I would ask the vet.


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Tesia all the best and that she will eat more and be able to also keep it down.
Wishing for a happy New Year with only good news to come for Tesia


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that Tesia ate a little something! Wishing you guys a happy new year, give Tesia a big hug from me


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Happy New Year to Tesia and you!


----------



## goldy1

A few years back, Chance had a hot spot on his neck in the same spot where the cone would rub and irritate. I made him a collar that worked until the hot spot healed and he really didn't mind wearing it (wasn't as restrictive as a cone).

I took cardboard (the thin kind, not corrugated) and cut it about 3 inches in height and measured around his neck for length (not too much overlap, maybe just an inch). I think I had to duck-tape 2 pieces for cardboard together to get the right length.

It was firm but slightly flexible. Then I covered the cardboard completely surrounding it with thin cotton batting (like you would use to make a quilt not a comforter). Then I took cotton sheeting (not jersey material) and sewed it over the cardboard not catching the cardboard in the stitching but catching the batting. Very simple and you don't need to be neat. This is the base. This will never get washed.

Then I took a white t-shirt and made a removable sleeve covering, open on both ends. Make the covering a little loose to you don't have to struggle to slip it over the base collar. And make it much longer so you don't even need to bother with a closure of any kind. 

This covering will be washed and in between (during the day) you can just turn it so that a clean part always touches the wound. I didn't make 2 coverings but that would have saved me putting it in the washer/dryer and often.

I know at the time I took some pictures of Chance wearing it. If I can locate them, I will post so you can get a better visual.

It really didn't take long to make. No sewing is involved in the base-collar, just the t-shirt covering.

So glad Tesia has eaten something. Hope that triggers her to eat more.


----------



## Sweet Girl

We're having a bad time.  After the success with the rice and A/D food yesterday morning, she wanted nothing last night, and this morning has been a struggle. I tried several different options of food - crunchy, soft, warm, cold - and after she turned down even the A/D food an hour ago, I just now enticed her to eat some with a little rice. I can get some cookies into her, but that's not enough nutrition by any means. I am finding it odd now that she will take a cookie, but suddenly, wet, yummy food is not so appetizing. 



Karen519 said:


> So glad to hear she is eating-maybe try a little more.
> 
> I remember the vet telling me when the anti nausea drug doesn't work that is bad-Smooch had had an injection of Cernia. Tesia is also doing chemo, so I don't know if the nausea is to be expected or not. I would ask the vet.


My vet called me yesterday, and before I could even ask about Cerenia (based on Danny's earlier post about Andy), she mentioned it. She said it was much stronger, and almost fool-proof. She also mentioned the injection. But she is not sure if Tesia was not given it because of something to do with her chemo drug, so she advised I call the oncologist. I am assuming he will be off today, but I know there will be an internist on at the VEC who might be able to advise. I am hoping to get an appointment with the oncologist tomorrow to look at this newly angry tumour on her neck. I am starting to worry that part of her not feeling well is from that. I lost a lot of sleep last night worrying that things are not going well. 



goldy1 said:


> A few years back, Chance had a hot spot on his neck in the same spot where the cone would rub and irritate. I made him a collar that worked until the hot spot healed and he really didn't mind wearing it (wasn't as restrictive as a cone).
> 
> I took cardboard (the thin kind, not corrugated) and cut it about 3 inches in height and measured around his neck for length (not too much overlap, maybe just an inch). I think I had to duck-tape 2 pieces for cardboard together to get the right length.
> 
> It was firm but slightly flexible. Then I covered the cardboard completely surrounding it with thin cotton batting (like you would use to make a quilt not a comforter). Then I took cotton sheeting (not jersey material) and sewed it over the cardboard not catching the cardboard in the stitching but catching the batting. Very simple and you don't need to be neat. This is the base. This will never get washed.
> 
> Then I took a white t-shirt and made a removable sleeve covering, open on both ends. Make the covering a little loose to you don't have to struggle to slip it over the base collar. And make it much longer so you don't even need to bother with a closure of any kind.
> 
> This covering will be washed and in between (during the day) you can just turn it so that a clean part always touches the wound. I didn't make 2 coverings but that would have saved me putting it in the washer/dryer and often.
> 
> I know at the time I took some pictures of Chance wearing it. If I can locate them, I will post so you can get a better visual.
> 
> It really didn't take long to make. No sewing is involved in the base-collar, just the t-shirt covering.
> 
> So glad Tesia has eaten something. Hope that triggers her to eat more.


This sounds amazing. I would love to see pics. I would love to be able to put a cone on her right now, but I would worry about it being too humid and getting moist and infected. The base of the cone would not touch the tumour, but it would not get full air, and it would be smothered by the cone as soon as she lies down. I'm at a loss on this one. I thought about whether the donut collar I also have might help (the inflatable one) but it would more likely rub and irritate it as much as a rub or a scratch might.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so sorry that you're going through this rough time. 

Would a fabric cone/collar help? There are several styles, some of which are discussed in this article: Comfortable Dog Cone Alternatives - Whole Dog Journal Article. One is the ComfyCone at Petco (All Four Paws Tan Comfy Cone at PETCO).

Remember that vitamin B-12 can help to stimulate appetite when meds and illness make food less interesting.

With prayers and warm wishes for a good New Year,
Lucy


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry you're having more problems. It really is such a rollercoaster ride when they are ill, we went through it with Daisy and know how heartbreaking it is. Hopefully you'll get her eating again soon, we're all thinking of you!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry things are not going well. I so know this rollercoaster ride you are on right now. Sending prayers that she feels better and is able to eat her favorite foods again soon.


----------



## KiwiD

Sorry to hear Tesia is going through such a rough patch. Hopefully she'll regain her appetite soon and that you can see the oncologist tomorrow.


----------



## Finn's Fan

I hope you can get into the oncologist tomorrow and someone at the clinic can provide you some suggestions, both about T's appetite and how to stop scratching the tumor. Remember to take care of yourself during all this, even though all your energies are focused on your precious dog.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope Tesia's appetite will improve for you. On the Cerenia, I think they gave Barkley injections of it before his chemo, but I am absolutely certain they gave me Cerenia pills to use if he developed nausea after clinic hours.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you and Tee and hoping that her appetite returns. Such a worry for you. Give her a big hug from me


----------



## dborgers

One thing I've learned through Andy's various bouts with nausea and/or GI tract upset is that temporary losses of appetite go away with time. When nausea has been due to a bad chemo reaction, it took Cerenia and a few days for the GI tract to calm down before he was interested in food. If Tesia isn't nauseous then she probably doesn't need Cerenia, but an appetite stimulant after time for it to settle down. The GI tract gets inflamed, and it needs time to settle down.

Sometimes when Andy doesn't want to eat anything I'll open a can of Progresso soup. He'll usually go for that. Dogs are smart. When their tummies don't feel good they don't eat.

We've given Andy Pepto-Bismol at times with a large shot needle. I hold his mouth open and Jane shoots it down his throat while he laps it up. 

There are appetite stimulants Tesia can be given orally. If she isn't throwing up, she probably doesn't need Cerenia, an anti-nausea med. 
Try not to worry too much. This is temporary.


----------



## PrincessDi

Have just now been able to log on and check on Tesia. Saying extra prayers tonight for your sweet girl. I know how hard it is when they won't eat. Keeping you both in our thoughts for strength and a hardy appetitie for Tesia.


----------



## Thalie

I am sorry to see that Tesia is having problems with eating again and that she has another tumour on her neck. Have you tried to have her lick some Nutracal or Vitacal from your fingers ? It is a paste that is very high in calories and energy; not something you would give long term but something that can provide a boost for ailing dogs or dogs that just need a little extra 'humph".

Hoping Tesia's appetite troubles will resolve soon and keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

Praying Tesia is doing better-it is SO HARD when they don't want to eat.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

How is Tesia doing today?


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so sorry that you're going through this rough time.
> 
> Would a fabric cone/collar help? There are several styles, some of which are discussed in this article: Comfortable Dog Cone Alternatives - Whole Dog Journal Article. One is the ComfyCone at Petco (All Four Paws Tan Comfy Cone at PETCO).
> 
> Remember that vitamin B-12 can help to stimulate appetite when meds and illness make food less interesting.
> 
> With prayers and warm wishes for a good New Year,
> Lucy


I do have one of those donut collars in the first link. But I'm less sure now that she is scratching it. I think she may have once, but it is simply the tumour itself. Either there is cell die-off the way there was on the one under her tail, or it is getting irritated or moist because it rests directly on her paws when she lies down. The lightbulb went on when I finally figured out why she was licking her paws so much - when she puts her head down on her paws, the tumour is against her paws. I have a feeling this might be how it originally got irritated and opened. 



Finn's Fan said:


> I hope you can get into the oncologist tomorrow and someone at the clinic can provide you some suggestions, both about T's appetite and how to stop scratching the tumor. Remember to take care of yourself during all this, even though all your energies are focused on your precious dog.


I messed up my post-holiday days - I was sure yesterday was Wednesday! Her appointment with the oncologist is tomorrow - not today. 



HolDaisy said:


> So sorry you're having more problems. It really is such a rollercoaster ride when they are ill, we went through it with Daisy and know how heartbreaking it is. Hopefully you'll get her eating again soon, we're all thinking of you!


I stopped and bought a can of tuna, a can of salmon, and a carton of chicken broth on my way home from work last night. I mixed some salmon in with her kibble last night, but she only picked some of the salmon out before she lost interest. A little later, I tried to hand feed her the rest of the salmon (success) and then tried to hand feed her the rest of the salmon-kibble mix (semi-success). I fed her the can of tuna this morning - which she ate. But a can of tuna is not enough calories. I'm trying to decide whether to try the broth on the kibble. I fear she is turned off the kibble right now. 



Dallas Gold said:


> I hope Tesia's appetite will improve for you. On the Cerenia, I think they gave Barkley injections of it before his chemo, but I am absolutely certain they gave me Cerenia pills to use if he developed nausea after clinic hours.


I'm thinking that if my oncologist approves it, I will ask for a pre-chemo treatment of Cerenia before the next treatment. I can't have her getting so sick everytime. It's so hard on her, poor thing. 

i did some reading of scientific studies and papers on doxoribicin last night - and a few did actually say there could be nausea 2-5 days after the treatment. Today IS day 5 - maybe poor Tee is just one of the few that gets the nausea side effects for longest.



Thalie said:


> I am sorry to see that Tesia is having problems with eating again and that she has another tumour on her neck. Have you tried to have her lick some Nutracal or Vitacal from your fingers ? It is a paste that is very high in calories and energy; not something you would give long term but something that can provide a boost for ailing dogs or dogs that just need a little extra 'humph".


I have not - and I actually needed to google to see what these are. The Nutracal sounds like something that would be very helpful. She does seem to take food by hand slightly better when she is off. I am going to ask the oncologist about it tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Joanne & Asia said:


> How is Tesia doing today?


Thank you for asking. She seems about the same. Very low energy. She let me clean the tumour gently with some antiseptic soap; I hope that doesn;t irritate it more. She ate a can of tuna - but that's not enough. I am going to try kibble with some broth. I'm afraid she won't go for it, so I'm almost afraid to try it. :no:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## HolDaisy

It really is so upsetting when they won't eat. We tried everything with Daisy. I'm glad she ate a little salmon and the tin of tuna though, it will have given her some strength. Yes, definitely give the chicken broth a try - even if you just give it her in a bowl without the kibble for now. If she's still drinking water she'll think it more as a drink and she'll be able to get some nutrition from it.

See how you get on with that, and if it doesn't work we'll all keep coming up with other suggestions for you to try. We understand exactly what you must be going through and we're all here to listen, sending Tee lots of extra prayers and hoping so much that she eats soon!


----------



## TheZ's

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Tesia. Hope her appetite improves soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Holding Tesia and you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Sending all pawsitive thoughts for Tesia that this is the last day she feels nauseous. Come on, girl, you need some nutrition.


----------



## OutWest

Sending sweet hungry thoughts to sweet Tee. Eat something, girl! You need some strength.


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping your girl will eat soon. Lighting her candles tonight. Always in our thoughts.


----------



## dborgers

Andy has been prescribed an appetite stimulant after major nausea bouts. He also had a B-12 shot around the same time. They seemed to work at getting him interested in food again. I'd feed Tesia small amounts of what she _will _eat. Try some McNuggets or roasted chicken.

We've been there ourselves a few times. This too shall pass. It is so worrisome when it happens. Andy's in a very finicky food phase himself just now after starting a new med.


----------



## dborgers

The appetite stimulant is Mirtazapine. 1.5 mg once a day. 

Times we've used it - after his GI tract settled down - it's worked well. Especially in combination with a B-12 shot, which also gives them a boost of energy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping Tesia in my thoughts and keeping my fingers crossed that the nausea will pass soon and she will eat more again.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking some positive food thoughts for Tesia.


----------



## love never dies

on my way to light a new candle for Tesia - hope she will eat a lot more


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

Praying that Tesia is feeling better today and is eating.
Please let us know how the vet appt. is.


----------



## leesooim

Keeping you and your girl in my thoughts, always. Hoping today is a better day for both of you!


----------



## HolDaisy

Also sending good thoughts Tee's way and hope that you have some improvements today


----------



## Sweet Girl

HolDaisy said:


> It really is so upsetting when they won't eat. We tried everything with Daisy. I'm glad she ate a little salmon and the tin of tuna though, it will have given her some strength. Yes, definitely give the chicken broth a try - even if you just give it her in a bowl without the kibble for now. If she's still drinking water she'll think it more as a drink and she'll be able to get some nutrition from it.
> 
> See how you get on with that, and if it doesn't work we'll all keep coming up with other suggestions for you to try. We understand exactly what you must be going through and we're all here to listen, sending Tee lots of extra prayers and hoping so much that she eats soon!


I just read your post and got up and offered her just some straight broth in a bowl - and she drank it all. So I gave her another bowl with twice as much, and she drank all that. Eureka! I am going to buy some soup that has a bit more in it on the way home - or maybe I'll buy some beef and try to add that. She is off chicken itself, so I need to find another protein source she will eat. Thank you for the straight broth suggestion!! 



dborgers said:


> The appetite stimulant is Mirtazapine. 1.5 mg once a day.
> 
> Times we've used it - after his GI tract settled down - it's worked well. Especially in combination with a B-12 shot, which also gives them a boost of energy.


This is on my list of questions for this aft. We're heading out in about 45 minutes. The big mystery right now is how to get this dog back on kibble. And why why why will she not eat it?? She has always loved her dog food, and after the last bout of nausea, I switched to this food and she loved it. Now, no way. :no:


----------



## dborgers

I'll check back tonight for an update on Tesia's onco visit.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope all goes well today and you get some answers.


----------



## HolDaisy

So happy to read that she drank the straight broth!!  that'll give her some strength. Yay, go Tee! Hope it goes well today for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, man. We're back from the oncologist. It's hard to know where to start.

It turns out, she may not have soft tissue sarcoma afterall. She might have amelanotic melanoma. Or, she may have two different kinds of cancer - which would be really bad. Here's what happened:

He looked at the tumours - the chin tumour is actually having an okay day. I had cleaned it with antiseptic soap, and it is dry and less traumatized today. Not bleeding or oozing. The mammary tumour I could tell he was worried about - also the one on her leg which has grown. He said if it IS soft tissue sarcoma, it may just be too aggressive for the chemo. 

But - the pathology came back on the bum tumour. IT is most definitely NOT soft tissue sarcoma. It is amelanotic melanoma. You might remember, that was one of the possible cancers identified early on - but then the further stains came back as soft tissue sarcoma. But apparently, STS and melanoma look very much alike under the microscope, and her cancer cells are very poorly differentiated, which has made it difficult from the beginning. The oncologist said the pathologist who concluded melanoma from the bum tumour is one of the best pathologists in North America (actually, he said THE best). So he is now sending her every slide and report from every other patholgist since the beginning, and having her look at them all and see if she sees melanoma in the other ones.

If it IS all melanoma, it explains why the chemo appears not to be slowing tumour growth much. It would also mean we stop the chemo which is making her so nauseous, and she starts on the melanoma vaccine therapy, which is MUCH easier on their systems. It won't cure her either, but it would slow the growth.

If there are two kinds of cancer, it's just not good at all, and I don't want to even talk about it. 

He did give her an injection of Cerenia - and a few days of Cerenia pills to follow up. He said she should get her appetite back by tonight. She was hungry when we got home, but would not eat kibble. She took the A/D food. Now she is snoring on the floor by me. He also told me I could feed her tuna for the rest of her life and she wouldn't die of mercury poisoning. I may just call it a day on ever going back to kibble, and switch her to Fromm wet food. Maybe I'll try to mix them. It's funny, she REALLY loves drinking the broth - she has finished the entire carton - but she will not eat it mixed with kibble. She is officially anti-kibble. 

Oh, and I'm going to get some salmon oil capsules to try to replace the Sashas Blend. I can tell she is missing it - she is much stiffer. 

Thankfully, there is nothing we can change for two weeks anyway because she had chemo last week - so there is time for all these answers to come. 

(If you're still reading, thanks for hanging in).


----------



## Laurie

This whole thing with Tesia just makes me sad.

Please know that my thoughts are with you and your "sweet girl".


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet girl*

Tesia and you are in my prayers. I would give her ANYTHING her little heart desires! It might be that the kibble is just too hard, or hard for her to chew.


----------



## swishywagga

We will never tire of reading about your Tesia, you are always in our thoughts. We light our candles every night. Hoping that she starts to eat a bit better now. Very best wishes to you across the miles, you are an amazing mum to Tee. Make sure you take time to look after yourself as well. Take care x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update. You and Tee are never far from my mind. I hope she is a candidate for the vaccine therapy....
She may also like sardines in spring water. Our K-marts carry them. HRH Toby ate tons of them, and they're loaded with good fish oils! You can hand feed her one or two at a time if she will eat them.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. It sounds like Tee is in the best possible hands with your vets and they are very thorough. Daisy went off her kibble too and then one day we tried it on its own and she eat 2 big bowls of it. It does seem to be what they fancy at the time due to the nausea and it seems to change everyday what they like eating. I'm really glad she's enjoyed the carton of chicken broth and hopefully she'll feel up to eating other stuff soon  You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

I love when your updates are long! 

Glad she's eating. And keeping my thoughts positive for just the melanoma type so you can ditch the chemo.


----------



## TheZ's

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Tesia. If it was me I'd forget about trying to get her to eat kibble and give her whatever she seems to enjoy.


----------



## hubbub

Karen519 said:


> I would give her ANYTHING her little heart desires! It might be that the kibble is just too hard, or hard for her to chew.





TheZ's said:


> If it was me I'd forget about trying to get her to eat kibble and give her whatever she seems to enjoy.


I agree! I'd let her eat whatever she's willing to eat. I was also wondering if the tumor on her chin might be causing problems with eating. 


No matter what - she knows you are doing the best you can for her and she couldn't ask for a better mom. It sounds like you're in great hands with the oncologist and a good attitude about the time frame. The oncologist told us that you never want to rush pathology - I'm so glad they had everything saved for this pathologist to review. 

Hugs to you and scratches to your sweet pup.


----------



## dborgers

They're gonna get to the bottom of this cancer  The Cerenia will clear up her GI stuff and end any nausea.

Guess we're both in the "feed them what they'll eat" boat 

Because Andy won't eat 'dog' food of any kind anymore, I bought some multivitamins cleverly disguised in little liver treats so he gets the minerals and vitamins he needs. He'll eat those like candy.


----------



## OutWest

So sorry the oncologist had just a mixed set of answers for you. I really hope the vaccine slows this down. If you are concerned about nutrition and want her to eat the kibble, perhaps soak it in the broth, then chop it or blend it, and add it to the things she seems to find tasty like wet food or tuna. If you feel she can get enough nutrition from the various things she will eat, I say toss the kibble and give the girl the tasty stuff.  

Hope you are taking care of yourself too. Continuing to send you good thoughts.


----------



## goldy1

Your head must be spinning. You are doing a great job. I will say prayers that definitive answers come soon and that prognosis is good.


----------



## Millie'sMom

I am so sorry Tee is having such a tough time with her chemo. As a human who has had doxorubicin, it can cause sores in your mouth and throat, that make eating solid food very painful. If Tee has similar sores, it is no wonder she does not want to eat kibble. Other side effects of the drug are: nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, unusual tiredness, increased thirst, stomach pain, and diarrhea. Unfortunately, Tee seems to have written the book on the side effects. Chicken or Beef broth sounds like a great way to keep her drinking, just make sure it is low-sodium or sodium free.

Your post about it not being sarcoma, was shocking. I am sorry there is such confusion about what is wrong with Tesia, but it sounds like the oncologist is determined to find the right course of treatment for Tee. Do you have someone who goes to these appointments with you? Sometimes it helps to have an extra set of ears at these appointments. Please take care of yourself, as well as you take care of Tee. I am sure this is very stressful for you.

I think at this point, anything Tee wants to eat she should be allowed. While it might not be the best nutritionally, anything is better than nothing. Tee does not understand why she does not feel well and is doing what her body is telling her to do. What about whole wheat pasta, or as someone else suggested McNuggets, certainly not low cal. What about orphan puppy formula, it is liquid with more nutrients than broth. I used Dogsure (Ensure for dogs) when my old girl was recovering from surgery and she loved it 

Amazon.com: Pet Ag Products Dogsure 12oz: Pet Supplies

Hopefully Tesia will be feeling better soon, but it is something to keep in mind if she has more of the same chemo.

Prayers for both you and Tee.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Tee is one smart girl. I wouldn't eat kibble either, knowing the wonderful alternatives that are available. 

What about raw eggs? I give my dogs pasteurized ones, so there's no issue with salmonella. They simply adore them. 

Then there's boiled chicken, served with a bit of cooked rice and lots of broth. When Charlie wouldn't eat other things, this was his favorite. I learned to cook a lot at once and freeze meal-sized portions. (Mind you, I won't cook often for humans and I cooked a lot more for him that I ever have for my BF and me. ) Charlie also loved scrambled eggs, especially when fed from my fingertips. And there was the always-popular vanilla ice cream - Hagen Daz, which has no harmful additives.

Your head is reeling and your heart is aching, which means it's a really good time to spoil yourself a bit and give Tee whatever her heart desires. You both will feel better for it. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi

It sounds like you're in the hands of an excellent Oncologist. Hope you're able to get answers soon. Keeping you and sweet Tesia in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## love never dies

You must be very very tired since November... I pray Tesia eat more and be healthy.
You are very strong and brave and is a very good mom. 

Too bad I am not in your area, otherwise I volunteer to help you a bit. Do you have anyone you trust to help you in your area? Any family members, or close friends have spare time to take care both of you? I remembered you mentioned the dog walkers... are they possible to further assist you? 

Anyway, take care - eat more both Tesia and you, yourself.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*



Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, man. We're back from the oncologist. It's hard to know where to start.
> 
> It turns out, she may not have soft tissue sarcoma afterall. She might have amelanotic melanoma. Or, she may have two different kinds of cancer - which would be really bad. Here's what happened:
> 
> He looked at the tumours - the chin tumour is actually having an okay day. I had cleaned it with antiseptic soap, and it is dry and less traumatized today. Not bleeding or oozing. The mammary tumour I could tell he was worried about - also the one on her leg which has grown. He said if it IS soft tissue sarcoma, it may just be too aggressive for the chemo.
> 
> But - the pathology came back on the bum tumour. IT is most definitely NOT soft tissue sarcoma. It is amelanotic melanoma. You might remember, that was one of the possible cancers identified early on - but then the further stains came back as soft tissue sarcoma. But apparently, STS and melanoma look very much alike under the microscope, and her cancer cells are very poorly differentiated, which has made it difficult from the beginning. The oncologist said the pathologist who concluded melanoma from the bum tumour is one of the best pathologists in North America (actually, he said THE best). So he is now sending her every slide and report from every other patholgist since the beginning, and having her look at them all and see if she sees melanoma in the other ones.
> 
> If it IS all melanoma, it explains why the chemo appears not to be slowing tumour growth much. It would also mean we stop the chemo which is making her so nauseous, and she starts on the melanoma vaccine therapy, which is MUCH easier on their systems. It won't cure her either, but it would slow the growth.
> 
> If there are two kinds of cancer, it's just not good at all, and I don't want to even talk about it.
> 
> He did give her an injection of Cerenia - and a few days of Cerenia pills to follow up. He said she should get her appetite back by tonight. She was hungry when we got home, but would not eat kibble. She took the A/D food. Now she is snoring on the floor by me. He also told me I could feed her tuna for the rest of her life and she wouldn't die of mercury poisoning. I may just call it a day on ever going back to kibble, and switch her to Fromm wet food. Maybe I'll try to mix them. It's funny, she REALLY loves drinking the broth - she has finished the entire carton - but she will not eat it mixed with kibble. She is officially anti-kibble.
> 
> Oh, and I'm going to get some salmon oil capsules to try to replace the Sashas Blend. I can tell she is missing it - she is much stiffer.
> 
> Thankfully, there is nothing we can change for two weeks anyway because she had chemo last week - so there is time for all these answers to come.
> 
> (If you're still reading, thanks for hanging in).


Sweet Girl: Of course, I'm still reading. Praying for Tesia and you.


----------



## Lynlegs

My thoughts are with you - I hope so much the support here helps you continue coping; you are going through so much. 

The others have recommended so many different food ideas, I do hope some of them tempt your lovely girl into eating.

Look after yourself too.

Hugs, 
Lyn


----------



## Lucky Penny

I agree, it sounds as if your oncologist is awesome! I am praying for good results back from the pathologist. I would agree with Tee. Kibble vrs. AD? AD will win! Tuna is a good thing for them to eat to. They love how stinky it is. Does she like cooked meat at all?


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank you all so much - especially for all the wonderful suggestions. My biggest dilemma right now: when she is clearly nauseous and not hungry, should I be trying to get her to eat? We got up and went outside this morning, but as soon as we came back in, she went back into my bed. She hasn't been back out yet. I keep going in to her, and I have mentioned food and asked if she is hungry - nothing. I want her to eat for the nutrition - but I don't want to force her if she feels bad. 



Karen519 said:


> Tesia and you are in my prayers. I would give her ANYTHING her little heart desires! It might be that the kibble is just too hard, or hard for her to chew.


I wondered that. But then she eats cookies - hard ones and soft ones. She also won't eat the kibble soaked in yummy chicken broth, even once it has gotten really soft. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the update. You and Tee are never far from my mind. I hope she is a candidate for the vaccine therapy....
> She may also like sardines in spring water. Our K-marts carry them. HRH Toby ate tons of them, and they're loaded with good fish oils! You can hand feed her one or two at a time if she will eat them.


I bet she'd LOVE sardines. One issue - the tuna is giving her some soft poop. I may need to change my plan. I also bought Fromm wet food - that is my next plan. 



TheZ's said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Tesia. If it was me I'd forget about trying to get her to eat kibble and give her whatever she seems to enjoy.


I feel exactly the same way - but I am really worried about her getting the proper nutrition. She loves the canned tuna, but a can of tuna is so low calorie, and while it gives protein, all the other vitimins and minerals aren't there. I love the A/D food for that reason - at least I know it is power packed. I'm hoping she will like the Fromm wet food, too. 



OutWest said:


> So sorry the oncologist had just a mixed set of answers for you. I really hope the vaccine slows this down. If you are concerned about nutrition and want her to eat the kibble, perhaps soak it in the broth, then chop it or blend it, and add it to the things she seems to find tasty like wet food or tuna. If you feel she can get enough nutrition from the various things she will eat, I say toss the kibble and give the girl the tasty stuff.
> 
> Hope you are taking care of yourself too. Continuing to send you good thoughts.


Great idea about putting it all in the blender. I hadn't thought of that. Right now, if I mix some kibble in with something like tuna, she eats the tuna from around the kibble. Kibble that she loved two weeks ago... 



Millie'sMom said:


> I am so sorry Tee is having such a tough time with her chemo. *As a human who has had doxorubicin, it can cause sores in your mouth and throat, that make eating solid food very painful.* If Tee has similar sores, it is no wonder she does not want to eat kibble. Other side effects of the drug are: nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, unusual tiredness, increased thirst, stomach pain, and diarrhea. Unfortunately, Tee seems to have written the book on the side effects. Chicken or Beef broth sounds like a great way to keep her drinking, just make sure it is low-sodium or sodium free.
> 
> Your post about it not being sarcoma, was shocking. I am sorry there is such confusion about what is wrong with Tesia, but it sounds like the oncologist is determined to find the right course of treatment for Tee. Do you have someone who goes to these appointments with you? Sometimes it helps to have an extra set of ears at these appointments. Please take care of yourself, as well as you take care of Tee. I am sure this is very stressful for you.
> 
> I think at this point, anything Tee wants to eat she should be allowed. While it might not be the best nutritionally, anything is better than nothing. Tee does not understand why she does not feel well and is doing what her body is telling her to do. What about whole wheat pasta, or as someone else suggested McNuggets, certainly not low cal. What about orphan puppy formula, it is liquid with more nutrients than broth. I used Dogsure (Ensure for dogs) when my old girl was recovering from surgery and she loved it
> 
> Amazon.com: Pet Ag Products Dogsure 12oz: Pet Supplies
> 
> Hopefully Tesia will be feeling better soon, but it is something to keep in mind if she has more of the same chemo.
> 
> Prayers for both you and Tee.


That is interesting (and I'm sorry to hear you were on this chemo, too. I hope you are doing well). I wonder if she has some sores. I will look. Though, she is still eating crunchy cookies. I totally forgot to ask the oncologist yesterday about Nutracal or something like Dogsure. I will when I speak to them today. 



GoldensGirl said:


> Tee is one smart girl. I wouldn't eat kibble either, knowing the wonderful alternatives that are available.
> 
> What about raw eggs? I give my dogs pasteurized ones, so there's no issue with salmonella. They simply adore them.
> 
> Then there's boiled chicken, served with a bit of cooked rice and lots of broth. When Charlie wouldn't eat other things, this was his favorite. I learned to cook a lot at once and freeze meal-sized portions. (Mind you, I won't cook often for humans and I cooked a lot more for him that I ever have for my BF and me. ) Charlie also loved scrambled eggs, especially when fed from my fingertips. And there was the always-popular vanilla ice cream - Hagen Daz, which has no harmful additives.
> 
> Your head is reeling and your heart is aching, which means it's a really good time to spoil yourself a bit and give Tee whatever her heart desires. You both will feel better for it.
> 
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


Sadly, she ate chicken and rice for a while when she was sick from her antibiotic back in November, but she is totally off chicken now. She ate a bit of rice mixed in with A/D food, but she is not wild about it either anymore. Rice in broth was of no interest earlier this week - but she did love drinking the broth. I guess it's sort of like a pregnant woman suffering sickness. There are certain foods she can eat, and some she might never want to eat again. I just need to find poor Tee's magic formula. 



love never dies said:


> You must be very very tired since November... I pray Tesia eat more and be healthy.
> You are very strong and brave and is a very good mom.
> 
> Too bad I am not in your area, otherwise I volunteer to help you a bit. Do you have anyone you trust to help you in your area? Any family members, or close friends have spare time to take care both of you? I remembered you mentioned the dog walkers... are they possible to further assist you?
> 
> Anyway, take care - eat more both Tesia and you, yourself.


Thank you so much. I am okay. My family all live far away, but I have their long distance support. I do have a wonderful dogwalker who still comes when I am at work, and both she and her fill-in over the holidays have helped me with daytime doses of meds when they come by. I'm not doing much besides going to work, going to the vet, and hanging out here with her. I'm okay with that - she is my priority right now, and I just want to be with her.



Lucky Penny said:


> I agree, it sounds as if your oncologist is awesome! I am praying for good results back from the pathologist. I would agree with Tee. Kibble vrs. AD? AD will win! Tuna is a good thing for them to eat to. They love how stinky it is. Does she like cooked meat at all?


She didn't love the boiled chicken for sure. I was wondering about trying something else. I know she loves fishy taste - but the tuna is affecting her poop a bit. Maybe some ground turkey might be good to try. Ground beef?

And yes - my oncologost, and all the vets and techs at the VEC have been amazing. I am so lucky to have them all so close by and so accessible. When we were in the waiting room yesterday, which was very crowded and busy, the surgeon's assistant came out to talk to another family, and when she saw Tee, she came over to say hello and give her some love, just because she said Tee was one of the favourites. That means a lot. They are all so wonderful.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

I was going to suggest these chicken strips we buy in a package (they are already cooked) to give to Tee, but since she doesn't seem to go for chicken, not sure. Do you think she'd like some ham (lunch meat) -the low sodium kind.
I bet the vet could suggest some things she would like.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Sweet Girl said:


> Thank you so much. I am okay. My family all live far away, but I have their long distance support. I do have a wonderful dogwalker who still comes when I am at work, and both she and her fill-in over the holidays have helped me with daytime doses of meds when they come by. I'm not doing much besides going to work, going to the vet, and hanging out here with her. I'm okay with that - she is my priority right now, and I just want to be with her.
> 
> 
> I'm in the same city. If you ever need ANYTHING -- a drive to VEC with her even -- just holla. My work is literally a block from VEC.
> 
> You shouldn't have to go through this alone!


----------



## goldy1

Karen519 said:


> I was going to suggest these chicken strips we buy in a package (they are already cooked) to give to Tee, but since she doesn't seem to go for chicken, not sure. Do you think she'd like some ham (lunch meat) -the low sodium kind.
> I bet the vet could suggest some things she would like.


Mother Goose liverwurst has been a favorite of my dogs and has a strong smell they seem to like.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It's so hard when they won't eat--been there, done that! You're doing a wonderful job with Tee--she's so lucky you're her human!


----------



## Millie'sMom

[QUOTE=Sweet Girl;1877289
That is interesting (and I'm sorry to hear you were on this chemo, too. I hope you are doing well). I wonder if she has some sores. I will look. Though, she is still eating crunchy cookies. I totally forgot to ask the oncologist yesterday about Nutracal or something like Dogsure. I will when I speak to them today. 

Thank you, that was many years ago, and after a BMT I am still her to annoy and embarrass my teenager.

The crunchy cookies, would probably indicate she does not have sores, but it is still possible. 

If you want to add so more calories to her tuna, could you mix it with yogurt? If she is having soft poop, maybe ask the vet, if you can use imodium, it slows transit time in the intestine, so I don't think it will affect the chemo.

I am only in Oakville, so if you need anything, I too will make myself available. I also still have the Honest Kitchen samples if you want them.

Take care of yourself, we already know you are doing an amazing job taking care of Tee


----------



## *Laura*

Sweet Girl - I think of you and Tee all the time. Give your sweetie a big hug from me.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

Wanted to make sure that you saw Sydney's Mom offer-how wonderful:
It's on the this page.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...2701-tests-were-wrong-i-cant-even-say-73.html

_I'm in the same city. If you ever need ANYTHING -- a drive to VEC with her even -- just holla. My work is literally a block from VEC. 

You shouldn't have to go through this alone! 
__________________
My muffin doggy... _

As far as your question whether you should try to force Tee to eat when she is nauseated, I would offer something to her, but if she resists, I wouldn't force her.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I *think* I might have found a magic formula that gets her balanced nutrition! At least for now... :crossfing It is still worrying me that the Cerenia, the magic anti-nausea bullet, does not seem to be working. She is eating, but still with much tempting on my part. I do have 2 more days of Cerenia pills to follow up, so hopefully she'll be eating normally again soon. But the big news... 

*She likes the Fromm wet food.* Hallelujah! So I am doing a half can of wet food with a half cup of kibble mixed in twice a day - AND SHE IS EATING IT. The ingredients are so good, I would eat it. Seriously. So right now, she gets about 160 calories from wet + 200 calories from kibble twice a day. And I am going to slowly up the kibble amount (I don't want to scare her off it by putting in too much) because that's still not enough. I am worried about giving her too much until her tummy gets used to being full again. She is still not getting hungry - I need to lure her with the smell of the food (I literally bring the dish into the bedroom, let her get a whiff, and then bring it back out to the kitchen). 

She also gets lots of cookies - probably six a day now. I got the recipe for the homemade cookies the oncologist's assistant the VEC was giving us - they have milk and cheese, so she is getting some nutrition there, too. 

*** What formula do you guys use to determine calories/day? There are a few around. Before she got sick, she was 55 pounds. She is now about 52 pounds, so she needs to gain and then probably needs a bit more because she is sick. How do I figure out how much she needs?



Sydney's Mom said:


> I'm in the same city. If you ever need ANYTHING -- a drive to VEC with her even -- just holla. My work is literally a block from VEC.
> 
> You shouldn't have to go through this alone!


Thank you so, so much. This is very kind. I promise I will take you up on it if I ever need to. It means a lot.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Millie'sMom said:


> I am only in Oakville, so if you need anything, I too will make myself available. I also still have the Honest Kitchen samples if you want them.
> 
> Take care of yourself, we already know you are doing an amazing job taking care of Tee


Thank YOU so much, too. I'm really touched by the support that's been offered here. You have all been so helpful to me - just by being here and reading my posts and replying with great advice and ideas, and so much care.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

That is so great that you have found something that she will eat with the kibble! I think about you every day as you go through this challenging time. Tesia is so lucky to have such a loving mom.


----------



## cgriffin

Great to hear that Tesia is eating something, keeping my fingers crossed that she keeps eating.


----------



## Lynlegs

Really pleased to hear you sounding happy! It's great news that Tesia is eating - you must feel such relief. 
Thoughts and hugs coming your way!

Lyn


----------



## Karen519

*So glad*

So glad that Tesia is eating the Fromm Wet food!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes and prayers for two sweet girls!


----------



## GoldenMum

So glad to hear sweet Tee is eating better. When my old boy Clyde was losing weight and interest in food, I made him satin balls; they really helped him. He now gets rice and ground turkey in every meal to keep him eating. Best wishes and thoughts to you and sweet Tee.


----------



## Lucky Penny

This makes me so happy to read that she is eating and liking it! Hopefully she will pack some pounds on now. : )


----------



## KiwiD

Very glad to hear that you've found something that she'll eat! You're working so hard to make sure Tesia gets what she needs, I'm sure she knows how lucky she is to have you for her Mom and I know you feel the same about her


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Tee is eating the Fromms! That's fantastic news! Toby just experienced a round of colitis this week and the two Cerenia injections didn't help him. We were told to just not push it (even though he's 52 lbs now) and if we offered and he turned his nose, just offer it again several hours later. I was shocked when we hospitalized him yesterday and refused to eat for them.


----------



## Thalie

Yay for sweet Tesia eating. Keep it up sweet girl.

ETA : I found those two caloric requirement calculator to give you an idea about how many calories she would need. By putting 55 lbs as her optimal weight, it gives you around 1200 calories a day but those are just estimates.
Franklin Animal Clinic / Canine Calorie Calculator
Metabolic Energy Requirements For Dogs


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so glad to hear that you found something she will eat!! Yay!!
According to Royan Canin's veterinary guide, a 55 pound dog at rest needs 782 calories per day to maintain weight. That's really not a lot (also why so many dogs gain weight on more than 2 cups of food a day!).
I did the waltham calculator for Tito, and it said he needs 1675 calories per day....he'd be a keg with legs if I let him eat that much! Royal Canin's says 937 plus some for activity, which sounds a lot more like it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Another thought...I'm sorry if this sounds overwhelming right now...but you might want to continue to experiment and find something else, or 2 more things, that she will eat and then rotate the foods. I think she might be less likely to refuse the foods if you rotate them a bit.


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad that Tee is eating at the moment. Hotel4dogs is definitely right though keep experimenting as when Daisy was poorly she kept changing her mind everyday what she liked and didn't like.
Yay, go Tee though  keep it up girl you're doing great!


----------



## PrincessDi

There aren't words adequate to express how good it is to read that sweet Tesia is eating again. Praying that her appetite continues to improve. I know what a load it takes off your shoulders when they are eating and drinking again!


----------



## swishywagga

Well done Tesia, keep up the good work! Hoping that our "Tesia Candles" are sending good things to you. Take care sweet girl, always in our thoughts.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Hooray for that good news. Keep on munching, Tee!!!


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Great news!! And I love that you're going to make your own cookies - great idea. Can you vet tell you (over the phone) what calories she needs? That's how I found out for Sydney.


----------



## Millie'sMom

Glad to see Tesia is eating. Could you grind up the kibble in a coffee grinder (or food processor) to a powder and add that to the wet food? Hopefully she wouldn't notice.

Keeping you and Tee in our prayers


----------



## hubbub

Thrilled to see that Tesia is eating some more - every bite is a victory!! Keep it up


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm glad Tee is eating the Fromms! That's fantastic news! Toby just experienced a round of colitis this week and the two Cerenia injections didn't help him. We were told to just not push it (even though he's 52 lbs now) and if we offered and he turned his nose, just offer it again several hours later. I was shocked when we hospitalized him yesterday and refused to eat for them.


Oh, no! I have managed to miss that news. Is poor Tobester home yet? I'm going to go find your thread about this. 

I am taking comfort from the fact that Toby did not benefit from the Cerenia either. I have been worrying she has a mass in her stomach. Maybe there are just some dogs who get nauseous and stay nauseous until whatever drug or illness has passed. I had also been starting to wonder if I should push it. But it is so hard when I know she needs the nutrients to fight the cancer. I have been torn about tempting her. When Toby comes home, you might ask about the A/D food. It is for dogs recovering from surgery or serious illness - really good if they have had intestinal issues and also if they need to gain some weight. I felt like it was a life saver at one point - just about the only thing she would eat post-surgery and post-chemo. 

But - just like the last chemo treatment - it was a long hard week, but she has turned that corner again. She is engaged and bright again - we even played ball at the park!  



Thalie said:


> Yay for sweet Tesia eating. Keep it up sweet girl.
> 
> ETA : I found those two caloric requirement calculator to give you an idea about how many calories she would need. By putting 55 lbs as her optimal weight, it gives you around 1200 calories a day but those are just estimates.
> Franklin Animal Clinic / Canine Calorie Calculator
> Metabolic Energy Requirements For Dogs





hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so glad to hear that you found something she will eat!! Yay!!
> According to Royan Canin's veterinary guide, a 55 pound dog at rest needs 782 calories per day to maintain weight. That's really not a lot (also why so many dogs gain weight on more than 2 cups of food a day!).
> I did the waltham calculator for Tito, and it said he needs 1675 calories per day....he'd be a keg with legs if I let him eat that much! Royal Canin's says 937 plus some for activity, which sounds a lot more like it.


This is why it is so confusing!!  I calculated everything from 742 to 1200. Before she got sick, I fed her way less than the bags of food suggested. About 2 cups a day. That kept her slim and trim at 55 pounds - and she was ACTIVE. And she was even eating senior foods (Acana and then Petcurean Fresh). The Fromm is a richer food, which is good for her right now. But I have no idea how much I should be giving her. 



Sydney's Mom said:


> Great news!! And I love that you're going to make your own cookies - great idea. *Can you vet tell you (over the phone) what calories she needs? That's how I found out for Sydney*.


That was exactly my plan! 



hotel4dogs said:


> Another thought...I'm sorry if this sounds overwhelming right now...but you might want to continue to experiment and find something else, or 2 more things, that she will eat and then rotate the foods. I think she might be less likely to refuse the foods if you rotate them a bit.


I actually thought about that today. Right now, what I am most hoping is that it turns out that she does NOT have soft tissue sarcoma and that it is in fact the melanoma. If the diagnosis was wrong, she would be taken off the chemo and started on the melanoma vaccine therapy (which isn't really a vaccine, but the treatment resembles a vaccine) which has no side effects. 




Millie'sMom said:


> Glad to see Tesia is eating. Could you grind up the kibble in a coffee grinder (or food processor) to a powder and add that to the wet food? Hopefully she wouldn't notice.
> 
> Keeping you and Tee in our prayers


Someone back a few pages suggested putting her kibble in the blender with broth. Well. I tried it this afternoon. I softened up some kibble (just with water) and then put it in the blender (because she actually asked me for food at about 3pm). And she ate it!! She is eating the kibble if it is mixed into wet food, but I may be able to transition her back to just kibble if I keep blending it! 

I am feeling SO much better now that she is eating again. Thank you for all your advice and suggestions!


----------



## hubbub

If the Cerenia isn't doing it, see if they can give her Ondansetron (brand name Zofran). Aside from Hannah's bizarre loss of anal tone (which no one had ever hear of happening before) - it was like she never had the chemo. She was bright eyed, hungry and well, like normal.


----------



## goldy1

Sweet Girl said:


> ... But - just like the last chemo treatment - it was a long hard week, but she has turned that corner again. She is engaged and bright again - we even played ball at the park! ...
> 
> ... I am feeling SO much better now that she is eating again. Thank you for all your advice and suggestions!


This is the news I have been hoping for and waiting to hear. What a relief !!! I am praying Tesia stays on a roll and her appetite gets better and better till you have to watch she doesn't eat too much.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thinking of Tesia and her Mom this morning. So glad she is getting her appetite back! HUGS.....


----------



## HolDaisy

Just checking in on Tesia  and hope that you two have a good day


----------



## Sweet Girl

HolDaisy said:


> Just checking in on Tesia  and hope that you two have a good day


Thanks for checking in. It's been good and bad. 

Good: We went to the park and I tossed the ball for her. She runs to the ball, but she walks back. But when she drops it for me, she turns around and starts running right away, so I know she is still loving it. And I know we go home long before she is ready. 

Good: She asked me for a snack about an hour ago. We have never done snacks in her life. But she was standing by the bowl. So I put in straight kibble with water, about a half cup. An hour and a bit later, it was still there, and she was standing there. So I put it through the blender, and she just ate about a third of it.

Bad: I found a rather large, hard mass on her leg, on the flat part of her flank. Under her skin. Very different from her 8 other tumours, which are all above the skin. I don't know what to make of it. It could be scar tissue for all I know. It has no shape. Draw a picture of a cloud - that's what it feels like. I'm not completely convinced this is anything to worry about. But of course, I will tell my vet when she calls for an update.


----------



## HolDaisy

I'm glad you two went to the park, I bet Tesia enjoyed it and it sounds like you had lots of fun  She must be feeling good in herself which is great! That's a really good sign that she was asking for a snack and ate a little something. Hopefully her appetite will continue to get stronger.

Sorry you've found another mass on her leg. It's so difficult but try not to worry yourself too much as you said it could be something and nothing and wait till you see your vet. Sending her a huge hug!


----------



## dborgers

> She runs to the ball, but she walks back. But when she drops it for me, she turns around and starts running right away


A familiar MO  Tesia's having fun puts a smile on my face. 

When our boys and girls get cancer every little bump or different feeling thing or change becomes something of concern. She's a lucky girl to have a mom who loves her and cares for her like you do.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet Girl, Toby is on the mend and is holding down his prescription Hills ID canned food (low fat version). We will be transitioning back to regular food soon. 

I'm glad the blender version of her kibble worked!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Tesia


----------



## *Laura*

Checking in on you two. How is Tee doing today?


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to read that Tesia is eating and felt well enough to play ball. Keeping her in our thoughts and prayers that you found a fatty lipoma. It's so hard I know to find this. You are an amazing Mom.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Glad you and Tesia went to the park!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hi everyone - thank you for continuing to think of us and send Tee good thoughts. I wasn't able to post anything yesterday because of my crazy sched.

But she is doing much better right now - she actually _ran to the door_ when I got home last night - with a toy in her mouth! It's been several weeks since she _ran_ to the door - and it was amazing.  And she hasn't bothered to get a toy out of the basket for a long time, either. It made my night. I threw a little party right in the front hall. 

And then she scarfed down her dinner to boot! I have learned that Fromm Gold duck and chicken pate is a big fave.

So she is definitely feeling better. I am not going to worry about the new hard masses. There is nothing that could be done with them for another two weeks (until this chemo treatment is out of her system) and I'm not convinced the one on her leg isn't scar tissue or arthritis. The one on her back is definitely more tumour-like. It's about the size of a golf ball, maybe a bit smaller, deep under her skin, right along her spine.


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to read that Tesia has been feeling better! You must have been very happy to see her running with her toy  bless her. Great news that she's been enjoying the Fromm food too!

You're so right about trying not to worry about the new masses. Just take everything a day at a time, and aslong as Tee is feeling happy and well in herself (which it certainly sounds like she is) concentrate on living for the moment and spending lots of quality time together  sending hugs her way!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so glad she is feeling better She is a real trooper!


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*



Sweet Girl said:


> Hi everyone - thank you for continuing to think of us and send Tee good thoughts. I wasn't able to post anything yesterday because of my crazy sched.
> 
> But she is doing much better right now - she actually _ran to the door_ when I got home last night - with a toy in her mouth! It's been several weeks since she _ran_ to the door - and it was amazing.  And she hasn't bothered to get a toy out of the basket for a long time, either. It made my night. I threw a little party right in the front hall.
> 
> And then she scarfed down her dinner to boot! I have learned that Fromm Gold duck and chicken pate is a big fave.
> 
> So she is definitely feeling better. I am not going to worry about the new hard masses. There is nothing that could be done with them for another two weeks (until this chemo treatment is out of her system) and I'm not convinced the one on her leg isn't scar tissue or arthritis. The one on her back is definitely more tumour-like. It's about the size of a golf ball, maybe a bit smaller, deep under her skin, right along her spine.


So glad to hear that Tesia is eating and had a toy in her mouth!


----------



## swishywagga

We are so glad that Tesia is feeling better. There is nothing better than being met at the door! Enjoy your special party night. Sending our very best wishes as always. Take care.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so glad she's feeling better!


----------



## momtoMax

Boy am I behind the times. Just seeing this. So sorry to hear that you are going through all of this  Thinking of you guys and praying that Tesia continues to do well. Sending mental hugs.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's wonderful to read about Tee's greeting dance and interest in toys! 

Live in the present like she does and enjoy every good moment, without letting the bad ones linger an instant past their time.

Hugs and prayers for Tee and for you,
Lucy


----------



## *Laura*

You must be so happy to see your girl feeling better. Really wonderful update


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tesia, you sure made your Mom Happy and all of us here! ((HUGS))


----------



## Sweet Girl

Joanne & Asia said:


> I am so glad she is feeling better *She is a real trooper!*


That she is! She has been through so much the past two months. It amazes me that she just bounces back. She's eating well and is happy - I think she might have even gained some weight! 

I'm hoping to find out in the next couple of days whether she has melanoma instead of soft tissue sarcoma. I am really hoping so - the STS chemotherapy has been so hard on her. I would love to be able to switch her treatment to something with little to no side effects.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*



Sweet Girl said:


> That she is! She has been through so much the past two months. It amazes me that she just bounces back. She's eating well and is happy - I think she might have even gained some weight!
> 
> I'm hoping to find out in the next couple of days whether she has melanoma instead of soft tissue sarcoma. I am really hoping so - the STS chemotherapy has been so hard on her. I would love to be able to switch her treatment to something with little to no side effects.


So happy that Tesia is eating so well and is happy!!


----------



## goldy1

Your good news has given a lift to my morning. Tesia and you are an inspiration.

We will keep praying for continued momentum in the right direction.


----------



## dborgers

Tesia, we love you, girl, and are happy you're feeling so much better.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Tee hasn't finished her past two meals (dinner last night or breakfast this morning). I'm trying not to get worried.  Maybe I'm just giving her too much. 

Does anyone here use Wild Salmon fish oil capsules for joint health? With Tesia off Sashas Blend (she can't take it while on chemo) I have noticed she is much stiffer. I'm looking for a natural supplement - no antioxidants, please - to replace the amazing effects of Sashas. Any recommendations?


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*



Sweet Girl said:


> Tee hasn't finished her past two meals (dinner last night or breakfast this morning). I'm trying not to get worried.  Maybe I'm just giving her too much.
> 
> Does anyone here use Wild Salmon fish oil capsules for joint health? With Tesia off Sashas Blend (she can't take it while on chemo) I have noticed she is much stiffer. I'm looking for a natural supplement - no antioxidants, please - to replace the amazing effects of Sashas. Any recommendations?


Sweet Girl: Sorry that Tesia did not want to eat last night or this morning.
Praying as the day goes on she will feel like eating.


----------



## Lynlegs

Maybe you're right - perhaps you were over facing her. It's so hard isn't it - when you are fixated on things and so desperate for them to do the right thing. Try not to worry too much. Easily said I know, but you don't want Tesia picking up stressful vibes.

Sorry but I don't have any supplement recommendations, but I'm sure someone else will have.
Do hope she's ok.
Thinking of you and sending hugs,

Lyn


----------



## dborgers

Someone recommended Gycloflex III to us for joints. It's arrived but I don't know if it's working because Andy is laying around so much not eating himself.


----------



## Sweet Girl

The past couple of days, Tesia has not been 100%. Just more tired, even though she is eating - though she didn't finish a couple of her meals. I couldn't figure out what was wrong.

Then I woke up at about 5am this morning in a sudden panic. Six weeks ago, the oncologist told me Tesia would live about two months if the cancer went untreated. If this cancer has indeed been mis-diagnosed, she has pretty much gone six weeks without treatment. I said I would do anything for her, and maybe I have done nothing. I lay there so worried, listening to her breathing, worried that it sounds more laboured. I don't know if it does. But all I could think was, the cancer in her lungs has probably advanced so much. Maybe too far to pull back. I feel like I have failed her. I was going to bring her up to my local vet to have them just listen to her heart and lungs - but I confess, I am so scared to. I feel so helpless. Until we have the final diagnosis, we can't do anything. And we can't do anything until next Friday anyway. Another whole week before she gets treatment. I am pretty much convinced that this chemo is not right. It has not improved anything - and has only made her sick. I said I would do anything to help her, and maybe I have done nothing.


----------



## leesooim

I don't have any helpful words at the moment, but many, many hugs to you both. We're all here with you and Tee.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*



Sweet Girl said:


> The past couple of days, Tesia has not been 100%. Just more tired, even though she is eating - though she didn't finish a couple of her meals. I couldn't figure out what was wrong.
> 
> Then I woke up at about 5am this morning in a sudden panic. Six weeks ago, the oncologist told me Tesia would live about two months if the cancer went untreated. If this cancer has indeed been mis-diagnosed, she has pretty much gone six weeks without treatment. I said I would do anything for her, and maybe I have done nothing. I lay there so worried, listening to her breathing, worried that it sounds more laboured. I don't know if it does. But all I could think was, the cancer in her lungs has probably advanced so much. Maybe too far to pull back. I feel like I have failed her. I was going to bring her up to my local vet to have them just listen to her heart and lungs - but I confess, I am so scared to. I feel so helpless. Until we have the final diagnosis, we can't do anything. And we can't do anything until next Friday anyway. Another whole week before she gets treatment. I am pretty much convinced that this chemo is not right. It has not improved anything - and has only made her sick. I said I would do anything to help her, and maybe I have done nothing.


Sweet Girl: You have done everything you can, based on the knowledge you have. I KNOW how scared you are. Just try to enjoy every day that you and Tesia are together!!


----------



## Lynlegs

Oh Sweet Girl - my heart goes out to you. 

When these terrible times come we need to try and remember that what we have done, and the decisions we have taken, were for the right reasons. You have always wanted the best for your darling girl and what you have done has been with the best of intentions - none of us can do more than that.

Try to enjoy the time you have with her, and if you keep her needs at the forefront of your mind, then you cannot fail her.

Sending love and hugs,
Lyn


----------



## hotel4dogs

While I understand your panic and your thoughts, you have not done NOTHING, you have done everything. You have cooked for her, cared for her, and loved her. It's more than a lot of dogs get--EVER. You have done all that anyone could do, given the information you have, and more than many would have done.
Hugs to you and sweet Tesia.


----------



## OutWest

You have done SO MUCH! Medicine is an imperfect science...but don't blame yourself. Keep pampering her and loving her, and making the best decision at every turn in the tortuous path. You are doing an excellent job... Sending more payers and good thoughts to you and Tee.


----------



## dborgers

> While I understand your panic and your thoughts, you have not done NOTHING, you have done everything. You have cooked for her, cared for her, and loved her. It's more than a lot of dogs get--EVER. You have done all that anyone could do, given the information you have, and more than many would have done.


Amen!! You're a wonderful mom who's done her absolute best every step of the way


----------



## swishywagga

We echo everything that has been said, you are being too hard on yourself. Nobody could love and care for your girl the way that you do and Tesia knows that. Just keep doing what you do best, being an amazing, caring and loving mum to Tee. We will light our "Tesia Candles" for you. Take care.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Please, please do not beat up on yourself. Every decision you have made thus far has been made through great love and the best information at your disposal. You love Tee, she loves you and you've done everything in your power. I hope she feels better today....


----------



## cgriffin

You are doing everything you were told and was recommended to you. You are not doing anything wrong. Maybe some dogs just react different to different drug protocols. Don't beat yourself up, you are a great mom to Tesia and she loves you unconditionally!

I don't have any recommendations for a supplement instead of the salmon oil. I give my boys GNC wild salmon oil liquid, but if you cannot give fish oil, I don't know. 
Like Danny said, maybe a joint supplement with glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM. Something that does not have fish oil added. I use Cosequin DS plus MSM for Toby's arthritis. 

And I really swear by magnetic collars, did a world of good for Toby. 

Good luck to Tesia and a big hug.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry that Tesia hasn't been eating the last couple of days, hopefully she'll start to pick up again soon.

You honestly have done everything for Tee. You have sat by her side every single step of the way and she couldn't have a better Mom in the world. Just keep doing everything as you are as you're doing a brilliant job so far, sending hugs.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank you all. Sometimes I just feel so helpless. 

*Most important news:* The oncologist called this evening with the new diagnosis. Tesia DOES have melanoma - not the previously diagnosed soft tissue sarcoma. 

So her treatment plan is changing. She is going to start on Palladia next week. I know from doing a quick search that some of you have experience with it. I would love any information you have. Tesia has multiple tumours, cutaneous and subcutaneous, and it has spread to her lungs. None of that is new in the diagnosis today - just restating it so if there is anyone with a similar diagnosis in their dog who took Palladia.

The oncologist is not too worried about the time we lost treating with the doxorubicen chemotherapy. He says the Palladia will make up for the lost time. He thinks it is possible it will shrink the tumours - that some may disappear. My understanding is that this is a drug she would stay on indefinitely. It is relatively new (2009). I will get more info at our appointment next week. We can't start it until the 2nd chemo treatment is out of her system. 

I also did take her up to my vet today to investigate the tiredness, and listen to her heart and lungs. She said she did not sound like her breathing was laboured (huge relief) and her heart was strong. The tiredness, well, she said, could just be because she has cancer.


----------



## dborgers

Hey, now you know what's going on! That is the best news in weeks.  

It's great she can do without the Doxorubicin. It's a nasty drug and, according to Andy's oncologist and what I've read, can only be administered a limited number of times. If the Palladia eventually become ineffective, there are several other kinds of effective chemo drugs including Doxorubicin that can be used.

Pallaida will be so much easier on her system.

We love Tesia around here. From this point forward you know what's what, and she can be treated. Yeah!! 

Try not to worry about tomorrows. You AND your vet are there for Tesia. Things are looking up!


----------



## dborgers

PS - Be sure to have Cerenia on hand and pretreat Tesia beginning a day ahead of chemo and continue for a couple days afterwards.


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Hey, now you know what's going on! That is the best news in weeks.
> 
> It's great she can do without the Doxorubicin. It's a nasty drug and, according to Andy's oncologist and what I've read, can only be administered a limited number of times. If the Palladia eventually become ineffective, there are several other kinds of effective chemo drugs including Doxorubicin that can be used.
> 
> Pallaida will be so much easier on her system.
> 
> We love Tesia around here. From this point forward you know what's what, and she can be treated. Yeah!!
> 
> Try not to worry about tomorrows. You AND your vet are there for Tesia. Things are looking up!





dborgers said:


> PS - Be sure to have Cerenia on hand and pretreat Tesia beginning a day ahead of chemo and continue for a couple days afterwards.


It's true - it is good to know what it is. I confess I am worried about the week ahead. She has had a rough couple of days - tired, very low key. I am worried about the cancer just raging away in her for another seven days. I am very happy she will no longer be on the doxorubicin, though. It has indeed been really hard on her. And yes, the lifetime dose is five treatments. So it was finite. Oh, and Danny - the Cerenia didn't even work!! No effect whatsoever after the injection and follow-up pills. The oncologist was surprised by that. But maybe it just couldn't outdo the doxorubicen. The Palladia could also affect her appetite. I've been warned. That and diarrhea are the main side effects. 

Thanks for your continued and strong support. Every positive thought and candle and prayer and wish can only help my sweet girl.


----------



## *Laura*

Sweet Girl I'm glad you now know what you're dealing with. Give your girl a hug from me


----------



## PrincessDi

Am a little late catching up on the day. Just to reiterate-- YOU ARE THE BESTEST MOM!! Tesia knows that you are doing so much for her!! I'm glad that you know what you're dealing with now and have a treatment plan. You both are always in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

I am so glad that you know what you're dealing with now and that Palladia will be the treatment plan for Tesia. I think you make a wonderful nurse and Tesia knows how much you love her. Don't want you beating up on yourself anymore!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

It is good that you now have a clear diagnosis and know what you are dealing with and you are the greatest mom to your sweet Tesia.


----------



## Lynlegs

Really pleased to hear you've had some positive news! Do hope the next week is not too difficult for you or the lovely Tesia.

Also hope you are feeling better in yourself and can see what a good mum you are to her.

Lyn


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad you have a diagnosis and a treatment plan. 
Wishing Tesia all the best


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so glad you have a diagnosis, and so hopeful that the new treatment will help!


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Apparently I missed a day here... sorry! 

None of this is good - all of this sucks - but at least you're now able to treat her with knowledge that you're treating her for the right thing / the right way.

I hope you two get to go outside to enjoy the sunshine and warmth of the city today - Sydney and I just had a long walk in Cedarvale. Take rain boots!


----------



## Thalie

Do not question what you did or did not do or what you could have done differently. You did the absolute best any dog could ask for. You have been and are with Tesia every step of the way. You acted and will act on what you learn about in her condition, keeping her best interest and her comfort foremost in your mind. 

I am glad you have a definite diagnostic and that the new treatment will very problably not tax her as the other one did. 

Sending both of you strenght and keeping you in my mind.


----------



## amy22

I'm very sorry, but now you have a definite diagnosis and you can take the appropriate measures. Praying for your sweet pup.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Something is wrong. The past few days, Tee has been very low energy. She doesn't ask for meals, but if I wait long enough and then offer some yummy smelling wet food, she will eat. But this morning, we got up and went outside. When we came in, I knew she'd go back into my room and not want breakfast (exactly what happened) and I planned to offer something by 10am. But about 10 minutes ago, she suddenly threw up. By the time I got to her, she had cleaned it up - so I don't even know what it was. She hadn't eaten since 6pm last night, and her last chemo was 9 days ago. I'm so afraid the cancer is in her stomach, too. I don't think it is worth putting her through an ultrasound - it won't change anything. I wish we could start the new cancer drug sooner. Our appointment is Friday. 



Sydney's Mom said:


> Apparently I missed a day here... sorry!
> 
> None of this is good - all of this sucks - but at least you're now able to treat her with knowledge that you're treating her for the right thing / the right way.
> 
> I hope you two get to go outside to enjoy the sunshine and warmth of the city today - Sydney and I just had a long walk in Cedarvale. Take rain boots!


Sadly, she has been too low energy the past couple of days. We just did a short walk up the street. I miss our big, muddy walks.  We've never been to Cedarvale - but I'm going to put it on our list of places to go when Tee feels better! 



Thalie said:


> Do not question what you did or did not do or what you could have done differently. You did the absolute best any dog could ask for. You have been and are with Tesia every step of the way. You acted and will act on what you learn about in her condition, keeping her best interest and her comfort foremost in your mind.
> 
> *I am glad you have a definite diagnostic and that the new treatment will very problably not tax her as the other one did.*
> 
> Sending both of you strenght and keeping you in my mind.


This is my biggest hope. I did a lot of reading about Palladia yesterday. It seems nausea and vomiting are a big side effect - especially in dogs who have had previous stomach reactions. Tesia would be that dog. Though she never was. She has always had a really strong stomach. But she had a hard time with her MRSP antibiotic in November, and I feel like it's not ever truly recovered. She has been sick from the chemo, bad the first treatment, worse from the second. I wonder if the good flora in her tummy has not fully returned. I am going to ask the vet about that before we start the Palladia.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

How are her gums? Are they pink?
Is her breathing alright?


----------



## Millie'sMom

Perhaps she threw up because her stomach is empty. As my first golden aged 14+, she would throw up yellow bile first think in the morning, if I had not given her something to eat when I went to bed at 11pm. The vet said it was because her stomach was empty. I started giving her half a small baked potato with melted cheese/bacon bits on it before i went to bed. Peanut butter on bread worked well too


----------



## Sweet Girl

Karen519 said:


> Sweet Girl
> 
> How are her gums? Are they pink?
> Is her breathing alright?


Her gums are pink - and her breathing is okay. After sitting with her a bit, I ran out to the store and bought some chicken broth, and she drank about a cup - maybe a bit more. At least she has some liquid in her. Hopefully it will help settle her tummy. I'm not going to offer solid food until this evening - unless she asks. She's gone back in to my bed now. 



Millie'sMom said:


> Perhaps she threw up because her stomach is empty. As my first golden aged 14+, she would throw up yellow bile first think in the morning, if I had not given her something to eat when I went to bed at 11pm. The vet said it was because her stomach was empty. I started giving her half a small baked potato with melted cheese/bacon bits on it before i went to bed. Peanut butter on bread worked well too


I wish I knew what she threw up. I don't think it was that yellow bile, because that usually smells really bad and leaves a stain. This cleaned up pretty well - there was almost no sign of it. For all I know, she also might have just gagged, I guess, and had nothing come up. She didn't drink all of the broth I offered her, so it appears her tummy is still upset. Poor thing. I wish she could tell me what's wrong.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry you are going through all this with your precious girl  sending you both hugs and lots of prayers!


----------



## Lynlegs

So sorry you are on this awful roller coaster Sweet Girl. Am keeping you and Tesia in my thoughts.

Hugs to you both,

Lyn


----------



## Millie'sMom

Sweet Girl said:


> I wish I knew what she threw up. I don't think it was that yellow bile, because that usually smells really bad and leaves a stain. This cleaned up pretty well - there was almost no sign of it. For all I know, she also might have just gagged, I guess, and had nothing come up. She didn't drink all of the broth I offered her, so it appears her tummy is still upset. *Poor thing. I wish she could tell me what's wrong. *


Bile definately leaves a horrible stain. She is doing what her body is telling her. Can you call VEC and ask about an anti-nauseant. Maybe something as simple as gravol or ginger or peppermint tea. 

I often wish the same thing, but only for short periods of time, otherwise they would be too much like my teenager.

Prayers for you and Tesia


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank you to everyone for your continued care and support. 



Millie'sMom said:


> Bile definately leaves a horrible stain. She is doing what her body is telling her. *Can you call VEC and ask about an anti-nauseant. Maybe something as simple as gravol or ginger or peppermint tea.*
> 
> I often wish the same thing, but only for short periods of time, otherwise they would be too much like my teenager.
> 
> Prayers for you and Tesia


She has been on two as prescribed by them, and neither has worked (including Cerenia, which is like, the fool-proof anti-nausea). I am going to try to move up our appt with the oncologist from Friday to Wednesday. The sooner we can start the new therapy, the better. (He is off Mon-Tues).


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Praying for Tesia-I wish they could tell us what is wrong!


----------



## dborgers

When we're going though it it seems as though it will never end. Hang in there. Things will turn around  We're sending oodles of positive vibes to you and Tesia.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Thinking of you guys today. And for SURE when she's feeling better a walk in Cedarvale - it's very dog friendly - plus Sydney and I are there!


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping that your beautiful girl starts to feel better. Her candles are lit tonight. Our thoughts are with you. Take care.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys and sending hugs and prayers


----------



## TheZ's

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Tesia.


----------



## KiwiD

Sending good thoughts for your girl and hope she's feeling more like herself soon.


----------



## PrincessDi

Adding our thoughts and prayers to that of everyone else. Praying that her tummy recovers and she is able to eat and get up strength for the Palladia treatment. You two have so much love, prayers and support to push you thru this!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Tesia


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Praying that Tesia is feeling better today!


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry to have missed being able to offer support over the last few days. I want to echo others and remind you that you are making every decision out of love and for Tesia's best interests. YOU are her best ADVOCATE and have done more than so many would do. 

Cerenia doesn't really do it for my girl either - we have had better luck with a combination of Cerenia and Ondansetron - ask the doctor about it as you start the new protocol. 

Please know that you and your pup are never far from our thoughts. <<HUGS>>


----------



## *Laura*

Sweet Girl - I'm hoping today is a better day for Tesia. Thinking of you both


----------



## OutWest

Saw this and thought of _your _ sweet Tee. Thought it might give you a smile.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of sweet Tee. I hope that her stomach feels better soon. L Penny is on palladia and (knock on wood) has had no negative side effects. Give it a shot with Tee, she might do well on it as well. Thinking positive thoughts for her appointment.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sydney's Mom said:


> Thinking of you guys today. And for SURE when she's feeling better a walk in Cedarvale - it's very dog friendly - plus Sydney and I are there!


We will make it a goal to be there - and maybe we can plan a little meet-up, too! 



hubbub said:


> I'm so sorry to have missed being able to offer support over the last few days. I want to echo others and remind you that you are making every decision out of love and for Tesia's best interests. YOU are her best ADVOCATE and have done more than so many would do.
> 
> *Cerenia doesn't really do it for my girl either - we have had better luck with a combination of Cerenia and Ondansetron - ask the doctor about it as you start the new protocol.*
> 
> Please know that you and your pup are never far from our thoughts. <<HUGS>>


Thank you so, so much. It helps to be able to go in and ask about something specific. I think when he first mentioned the "injection" a couple of weeks ago, the oncologist was surprised when I said, "is that Cerenia?" It is good to go in with some knowledge, for sure. I'm sorry Cerenia doesnt work for Hannah either. Kindred spirits, our dear girls. I _have_ discovered that Fromm duck and chicken pate is pretty irrisistable! :crossfing



OutWest said:


> Saw this and thought of _your _sweet Tee. Thought it might give you a smile.


That gave me a HUGE smile. Thank you - I needed that. 



Lucky Penny said:


> Thinking of sweet Tee. I hope that her stomach feels better soon. L Penny is on palladia and (knock on wood) has had no negative side effects. Give it a shot with Tee, she might do well on it as well. Thinking positive thoughts for her appointment.


Penny is on Palladia! How long has she been on it? Can I ask you what positive effects you have seen? I am so worried it's going to be tough on Tee's tummy - from my reading, it seems the trials saw nausea side effect in dogs that had a history of the side effect. But I am going to be positive - truthfully, I just want her put on a treatment that can HELP her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My thoughts and prayers are with you two.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Hoping that Tesia is feeling better today!!


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Is today the day you get to visit the oncologist? I think you mentioned you were trying to move the appointment earlier. Good luck if so!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Penny is on Palladia! How long has she been on it? Can I ask you what positive effects you have seen? I am so worried it's going to be tough on Tee's tummy - from my reading said:


> Penny has been on palladia for about just 5 months now. She hasn't had any tummy issues in the past, and (knock on wood) hasn't had any yet. To our knowledge, there have been no signs of tumor activity. Now, we haven't been doing scans or anything, it is just what we see with her face. For all we know, there could be a tumor there; it is just really slowly growing because of the palladia. The last chemo Penny was on caused her bladder to get irritated, so we had to stop that. With palladia, she seems fine. She has been really skinny, but that can be from her having trouble eating because of her mouth.
> 
> Your postive thoughts are great. Maybe it can help Tee, and will not upset her tummy. Even if if does upset her tummy, you can always stop it. Let me know what you choose to do!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sydney's Mom said:


> Is today the day you get to visit the oncologist? I think you mentioned you were trying to move the appointment earlier. Good luck if so!


No, unfortunately not until Thursday afternoon. That was the soonest I was able to move it to. This week is crawling by. I am really worried about her. Even though her heart and lungs sounded fine to the vet Friday, her breathing is definitely different at rest. I just want to start treating this cancer the right way. 

Also - Tee woke up at 1:30 this morning and woke me up to go outside. Random bout of diarrhea. It was a bit better this morning, and I was planning to eventually make her some rice (assuming she was going to come in and go back to bed). But for the first time in a few days, she came in and stood by her bowl. Since that was cause for celebration, I just decided to feed her, so fingers crossed it was just random.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Lucky Penny said:


> Penny has been on palladia for about just 5 months now. She hasn't had any tummy issues in the past, and (knock on wood) hasn't had any yet. To our knowledge, there have been no signs of tumor activity. Now, we haven't been doing scans or anything, it is just what we see with her face. For all we know, there could be a tumor there; it is just really slowly growing because of the palladia. The last chemo Penny was on caused her bladder to get irritated, so we had to stop that. With palladia, she seems fine. She has been really skinny, but that can be from her having trouble eating because of her mouth.
> 
> Your postive thoughts are great. Maybe it can help Tee, and will not upset her tummy. Even if if does upset her tummy, you can always stop it. Let me know what you choose to do!


Thank you for the information. I am hoping with every fibre of my body that this drug will help her. I'm really heartened to hear Penny has been on it for five months and it is keeping the tumours at bay. I will talk to the oncologist much more Thursday, but I know this is the course he is recommending right now.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Reading that Tee had some late night snacking makes me so happy! When they are sick, I feel like a feeding schedule goes out the window! It is whatever and whenever we can get in them. I hope her tummy feels better from this morning outing. L 
I am thinking positive thoughts that palladia will work for Tee, and I will be thinking of you both this Thursday. I hope for some more late night snacking as well! J


----------



## *Laura*

Sweet Girl - I wish you didn't have to wait until Thursday afternoon. Waiting is the worst... Thinking of you both Hugs


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm so glad to hear that Tee wanted to eat! Prayers going up for both of you ♥


----------



## dborgers

All the best at tomorrow's appointment. Good news she's eating. That's half the battle right there. I know how worried you are when she isn't eating or things sound unusual. We've been through that here too, but it all passes. Mostly good with bumps along the way. All of us Tee fans in our house are rooting for you


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you both!


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your appointment, so glad Tesia is eating. Sending good thoughts and very best wishes to you.


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Tesia all the best!


----------



## Lynlegs

Hoping all goes well for you and Tesia today. Sending hugs!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of Tee and you, sending you lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending all the best wishes for Tesia's appointment tomorrow! You're both always in our thoughts!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of you both tomorrow for your appointment. I forgot to add that the vet has had Penny on a drug that will help prevent her stomach from being upset. I know it starts with a "p" but I forgot what it is called! So your vet most likely will do the same with Tee.


----------



## hubbub

We've got you two in our thoughts too.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank you for all the good thoughts and wishes. Our appointment is at 2:40 this afternoon. It can't come soon enough. 

That one little episode of happy eating was just that - one little episode. She lost interest again. I've now given up on anything but wet food - mostly because I can't stand to see her turn away from a bowl of food anymore.  I had been mixing kibble into the wet food, but I've stopped that now. I'm very concerned there are tumours in her mouth and that the hard food, even softened, is painful (it's a tough exam to do on your own - impossible to check under her tongue). She still can't resist cookies, but I notice she is breaking them and spitting them pieces onto the ground and eating them in much smaller bites. I am giving her 1/3 of a can of food twice a day, which is not enough. But if I up it to 1/2 a can, she doesn't finish it, and it goes in the garbage. I can feed her three times a day on my days off, but only twice on work days. I thought she was sort of back up to normalish weight again - but I bumped into a neighbour I haven't seen since probably September, and she immediately commented on Tee's thinness. She didn't know yet that she is sick. 

And she is just so, so tired. Going outside always involves stairs in my split level home, and that is just no fun. I have been trying to figure out how to lift and carry her without us both winding up in a heap at the bottom of the stairs. She is only about 54 pounds, but I'm not very big. Is there a trick to this? 



Lucky Penny said:


> Thinking of you both tomorrow for your appointment. I forgot to add that the vet has had Penny on a drug that will help prevent her stomach from being upset. I know it starts with a "p" but I forgot what it is called! So your vet most likely will do the same with Tee.


I will definitely be asking for something to be given to her as a preventative. Thank you for the "P" - I will ask about that one, too! How quickly did you see effects of the Palladia? Good ones, I mean. Tee is so very tired - I am hoping this is going to be a miracle treatment that will help her feel better right away. I know that is high hopes, but it's all I have...


----------



## goldensrbest

Could some one build you a ramp?


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you both, hope your appointment goes well and Sammy sends Tesia a big puppy hug


----------



## dborgers

> I have been trying to figure out how to lift and carry her without us both winding up in a heap at the bottom of the stairs. She is only about 54 pounds, but I'm not very big. Is there a trick to this?


After Andy hurt his rear ACL last year I began using a long beach towel folded in half and slip it under his belly and chest like a sling. Lifting straight up when he climbs stairs takes 20 or 25 pounds of weight off of him and really helps. 

Hoping for the best with Tee's onco appointment and will check back.


----------



## Otter

Sweet Girl said:


> I have been trying to figure out how to lift and carry her without us both winding up in a heap at the bottom of the stairs. She is only about 54 pounds, but I'm not very big. Is there a trick to this?


Another idea might be to use a sling under her belly and under her chest?

When Henry (a large Golden) had his front leg amputated, the vet gave us a sling to help him until he recovered from the surgery. Basically it was a large towel folded up along its length with handles of rope at each end to hold onto.

There were times when we used that under his belly and a towel under his chest to help him get up and/or carry him.

The idea is similar to what is pictured here:
http://www.scoutshouse.com/store/images/WalkAbout Pet Sling.jpg

Last year, we used it again when his sister Nellie got sick. Henry was around 90 lbs and Nellie was around 70 lbs. We also used it with his other sister Giggles. It was very helpful. Maybe a similar device would help you.

Good luck!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Sweet Girl said:


> T
> I am hoping this is going to be a miracle treatment that will help her feel better right away. I know that is high hopes, but it's all I have...


I am praying for this too!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Saying lots of thoughts and prayers for your appointment and for Tesia to be able to get her appetite back again. Just really feel for both of you. It brings back memories of how terribly hard it is when they won't eat. We are all holding you both in our hearts and are with you in spirit at your appointment today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

checking in to see if you are back from your appointment yet. Praying you were offered some hope and help.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Sweet Girl, the Drs. Foster and Smith catalog has something called a Comfort Lift, which isn't expensive and would help you and Tee negotiate the stairs more safely. It's a whole lot less expensive than a HelpEmUpHarness, which would also help. Fingers crossed and positive thoughts sent that you got some good news at your vet appointment.


----------



## KiwiD

Hoping that things went well for your Tesia today...


----------



## GoldensGirl

This thread has lots of different kinds of devices that can help with a dog has problems with mobility or balance: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. We relied heavily on the HelpEmUp harness when Charlie's arthritis and seizures made the stairs dangerous for him.

If you can't get Tesia to eat much, then it helps to make sure she gets the maximum calories and nutrients from a small amount of food. There are prescription foods that help. Charlie was fond of sardines packed in oil and of course green tripe is often recommended. Injections of vitamin B-12 can help to restore appetite, but if her mouth is sore, that won't help. If there concern about any blockage in her throat, then softer foods with more liquid might help.

Holding you and your sweet girl in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sydney's Mom

How was today? A little worried that you haven't posted yet. Let us know. Thinking of you.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you and Tee today


----------



## love never dies

Thinking of Tesia today.


----------



## Thalie

Hoping that Tesia's appointment resulted in productive news. I have both a Lift-up and a Comfort sling that I can mail to you if you want them. 

Thinking of both of you.


----------



## PrincessDi

Holding you both in our thoughts. Have been thinking of you all day.


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying that the vet appointment went well. Please give Tesia kisses.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Worried about you guys


----------



## Bob Dylan

How is sweet Tesia this morning? 
Keeping both of you in my prayers. (HUGS)


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you both and hope that Tee is doing okay.


----------



## *Laura*

Checking in to see how Tee is doing? I hope everything is okay


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hi everyone, thank you for all your care and support. 

The appointment went okay. The oncologist said melanoma is even more aggressive than the cancer we originally thought she had. Both are aggressive - this one is just a little more aggressive. He said there were basically 3 choices at this point:

1. Treat her pain and discomfort with Deramaxx.

2. Try a different chemo, which he thought would have a 20% chance of some improvement.

3. Try the Palladia, which he said is inexplicably varaible: it has great effects on some dogs, and very few on others. They haven't quite figured out yet why some dogs respond to it and others don't. He thinks it will have at least SOME effect on her tumours - at the very least, he thinks it will shrink them by at least 20%, and maybe by as much as 40%. He has seen cases where it shrinks them entirely and they disappear. It all depends on how the dog responds.

Needless to say, I chose 3. I am just not ready to give up yet. Unfortunately, we can't start the therapy until Monday, because it cannot be mixed with Deramaxx. I stopped giving it to her as of Wednesday (because I had read about it online), but it needs several days to be out of her body. 

He said, if it works on her, she could have six months of good quality life. The concern, of course, is that she has many, many tumours. It will be a lot for her body to absorb. But the best we can do is try it, and see what happens. I asked if the shrinking of the tumours would necessarily make her feel better - and he said yes. He said right now, she is feeling unwell, because all her energy is being taken by the very active cancer cells working away, multiplying, etc. I asked if she is in pain right now, and he said he did NOT see any indication of that. 

In a funny moment, we were talking about her eating being so hit and miss, and everything I am trying, and he said, "I don't care if it turns out that she loves Dr. Ballard's. If that's what she wants - let her eat it." I laughed, and said, THAT is not going happen! But it did make it clear that it is better that she gets SOMETHING into her. 

The laboured breathing that happened for about a week: He said it might have been that there was a sudden burst of tumour growth in her lungs . It's hard to know. It has quieted back down. 




goldensrbest said:


> Could some one build you a ramp?





dborgers said:


> After Andy hurt his rear ACL last year I began using a long beach towel folded in half and slip it under his belly and chest like a sling. Lifting straight up when he climbs stairs takes 20 or 25 pounds of weight off of him and really helps.





Otter said:


> Another idea might be to use a sling under her belly and under her chest?
> 
> When Henry (a large Golden) had his front leg amputated, the vet gave us a sling to help him until he recovered from the surgery. Basically it was a large towel folded up along its length with handles of rope at each end to hold onto.
> 
> There were times when we used that under his belly and a towel under his chest to help him get up and/or carry him.
> 
> The idea is similar to what is pictured here:
> http://www.scoutshouse.com/store/images/WalkAbout Pet Sling.jpg
> 
> Last year, we used it again when his sister Nellie got sick. Henry was around 90 lbs and Nellie was around 70 lbs. We also used it with his other sister Giggles. It was very helpful. Maybe a similar device would help you.
> 
> Good luck!





Finn's Fan said:


> Sweet Girl, the Drs. Foster and Smith catalog has something called a Comfort Lift, which isn't expensive and would help you and Tee negotiate the stairs more safely. It's a whole lot less expensive than a HelpEmUpHarness, which would also help. Fingers crossed and positive thoughts sent that you got some good news at your vet appointment.





GoldensGirl said:


> This thread has lots of different kinds of devices that can help with a dog has problems with mobility or balance: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. We relied heavily on the HelpEmUp harness when Charlie's arthritis and seizures made the stairs dangerous for him.





Thalie said:


> Hoping that Tesia's appointment resulted in productive news. I have both a Lift-up and a Comfort sling that I can mail to you if you want them.
> 
> Thinking of both of you.


Thank you for all these great ideas - I am going to try the towel idea and see if it helps her. It's hard to tell whether the pain is joints, or her leg with the tumours on it, or just general lack of energy. But if this helps her, I may well look into getting the sling. And Thalie, thank you for the really sweet offer. I will take you up on the offer if it appears one of the options will help her! :smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi

Very relieved to read your post, but very sorry that this is a very aggressive melanoma. Sending thoughts and prayers (with all of our being) that the Palladia works wonders for sweet Tesia. Had been very scared last night.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for posting - I'm sure yesterday was long and stressful. I'm glad you have options - like you say, you can try and know that we ALL hope that the Tesia will be helped by the Palladia. No matter what, you will know that you have done everything you can to provide her with good quality of life and you mustn't regret any decisions that you make. Each choice is made with love based on what you know at the time. 

I agree with the vet to let her eat whatever she will. A friend's pup stopped eating everything but Frosty Paws dog ice cream and I once spoke to a man at the grocery who's dog was in liver failure and would only eat rotisserie chicken from the grocery. We've faced the same thing with a family member - having them eat something is better than nothing at all. 

Hugs to you both and I hope both continue to live each day to the fullest and feel the support of us with you.


----------



## OutWest

Continuing to send support and prayers via GRF. Wish I could more for you although it sounds like you are doing everything and have good medical advice. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## GoldensGirl

So glad to hear from you. This phase of Golden life is so very hard for us to process. One of the great lessons they teach us to live in THIS moment and enjoy it as much as you can, without worry or fear. Savor the good times and fill the bad ones with loving support, making memories you'll cherish forever.

Holding you and Tee in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for your update. It really does sound like you have great people looking after her and advising you, hopefully the treatment you're starting will help her a little. It sounds as if it could be very good if she is hopefully one of the dogs that responds well to it.

Like GoldensGirl said live for the moment, take each day one step at a time and when Tee feels up to it have lots of fun together making memories  Sending her hugs.


----------



## Lynlegs

Thank you for posting - like everyone else I was worried for you. I'm glad you have hope that Palladia will be helpful for Tesia. 

I too agree with your vet regarding letting her eat whatever she will; as well as nutrition, she will have the pleasure of eating. 

As Lucy says, this is the difficult phase and I so hope you can enjoy the good times and find the strength when you need it.

Hugs to you both,

Lyn


----------



## Bentleysmom

I continue to pray for sweet Tee, it worked for Andy and it can work again! Let's see those tumors shrink, she has more living to do! Sending hugs ♥


----------



## Debles

Praying for Tee and sending healing energy! I know how devastating a cancer diagnosis and TX are. God bless you.


----------



## dborgers

I know how you feel right now. Tesia is happy as long as she has you. She doesn't care if she's playing or taking a nap at your feet, or sleeping on the bed when you aren't home. She knows she has you. Treasure every moment and try your best not to waste a moment worrying about the future. Life is right now. 

"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why they call it 'the present' "

- M. Scott Peck "The Road Less Traveled"

A whole lot of us care about the both of you. We're always here for you


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks for the update. I can only continue to send prayers and good thoughts, wish I could do more.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Debles has one of my slings, I sent it to her to use on Selka. She will send it to you if you will PM her your address. It should really help, Take care.


----------



## *Laura*

Sweet Girl - oh how I wish there was a magic pill. I'm sending positive thoughts that this next treatment will help Tee so that you will have lots more time with her. I know that you will be enjoying every day you have. Gentle hugs for Tee. ( when my Echo had vestibular I used a soft firm scarf under her abdomen. It really helped)


----------



## TheZ's

Know that we are thinking of you and Tee and sending prayers for both of you.


----------



## Waggily Tail

Praying for you and Tee


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I continue to think about and pray for you and Tesia every day.


----------



## goldy1

The news is so tough. I would have chosen option 3 also. I am praying that Tesia responds to the new chemo and that her appetite remains good. She's in such good hands and it sound like you are working with a caring knowledgeable vet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending positive vibes and prayers for two sweet girls.


----------



## love never dies

Thinking of you two every day. Sending more prayers for Tesia.


----------



## Sweet Girl

PrincessDi said:


> Very relieved to read your post, but very sorry that this is a very aggressive melanoma. Sending thoughts and prayers (with all of our being) that the Palladia works wonders for sweet Tesia. Had been very scared last night.


I'm so sorry I caused any fear. I was feeling a little emotionally drained, and Tesia was exhausted from the two hours at the vet. I just wanted to sit with her on the couch and listen to her breathe. I'm starting to get very scared. 



hubbub said:


> Thank you for posting - I'm sure yesterday was long and stressful. I'm glad you have options - like you say, you can try and know that we ALL hope that the Tesia will be helped by the Palladia. No matter what, you will know that you have done everything you can to provide her with good quality of life and you mustn't regret any decisions that you make. Each choice is made with love based on what you know at the time.
> 
> Hugs to you both and I hope both continue to live each day to the fullest and feel the support of us with you.


Thank you. It's starting to get really hard. I feel like my heart is always breaking for her. I hope I have made the right decisions. She has been six weeks now without any treatment for the cancer raging through her body because of the first diagnosis being inaccurate. I look at her every day that we are waiting to start the new drug, and hope with every fibre of my being that she is not in pain. She is just so tired. She doesn't even want to get up in the morning. And even my dogwalker yesterday said she had to come in and get her from my room yesterday. Normally she is waiting out in the living room/hallway when she arrives, or she comes out right away. She is just so tired. I hope she is not to tired to go on. 



GoldensGirl said:


> So glad to hear from you. This phase of Golden life is so very hard for us to process. *One of the great lessons they teach us to live in THIS moment and enjoy it as much as you can, without worry or fear.* Savor the good times and fill the bad ones with loving support, making memories you'll cherish forever.
> 
> Holding you and Tee in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


I am having a hard time right now. I try to speak to her cheerfully, but when she won't get up, or she stands at the bottom of the stairs, I just melt. All I want to do is scoop her up and hold her and make her feel better. I think and about her and worry about her every second of the day. 



Claire's Friend said:


> Debles has one of my slings, I sent it to her to use on Selka. She will send it to you if you will PM her your address. It should really help, Take care.


I am so touched by the generosity here. Thank you. I tried a towel under her yesterday, but she just froze. Wouldn't move at all. I tried to guide her up the stairs, but she just sensed something was wrong. I'll keep trying. She just doesn't understand yet that it will help her. (Though, I also am worried that if the cancer has spread to her stomach, it may be painful to her, so I am hesitating to try too much).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers and hugs on your way.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I was reading through all your messages here, and found myself hitting the multiple quote reply button on them all. My reply would have been pages long. I'm just so grateful to you all for taking the time to read about my sweet Tee and her struggles right now, and to send you love and support and advice.

I am feeling incredibly guilty right now knowing that she is struggling without any treatment. We can't start the new treatment until Monday. Seeing her so tired and low energy, with so many tumours, is just tearing me up. I used to be a huge believer that a dog doesn't know he or she is sick. But it seems impossible to me that she doesn't know she is sick. She has no energy. Even going over to the little parkette behind our house is hard right now. We walk very slowly, and we stay for only a few minutes. She never wants to stay any longer. One day, she even decided to leave before I did. 

And yet - she does still gently wag her tail when I talk to her. She does come out to lie on the couch with me when I get home from work. She can still jump up onto my bed. She eats - she doesn't ask for food, but when I put it in front of her, she is eating it (thank you Fromm Gold wet food!). She still smells every square inch of the ground when we are outside, and she still says hello to her dog friends from the street. 

I'm not ready to give up yet. I don't think she is. I do really believe she will tell me when she is. I want to give this new drug a chance to help her. I just wish I could do more for her. We were walking back from the little parkette yesterday, and it occurred to me that we would probably never play ball again. I got a lump in my throat - not for me, but wondering if she misses it, if she wonders why we don't play ball anymore, or if she knows why. I took a photo a couple of days ago on my blackberry when we were outside - and put up against the one in my signature was just so shocking to me. Shockingly sad. She was the picture of health until two months ago - always a big smile, energy just bursting out of her. I'm going to post the picture of her Wednesday. My poor tired girl. I hope I am not asking too much of her. I love her more than anything. I can't even put it into words. She is my heart. It hurts me so much to know that she is not well, and that there isn't anything I can do to make her feel better.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry. I know how hard it is to not know when it is time to let them go. I am sure Tesia will tell you. Gromit did with us. It did not make it easier but I did have more of a sense of peace after than I would have otherwise. From your description of what she is still doing it seems that she still has quality of life which is the key. I wish so much they could speak to us so we know whether they are in pain. I am praying that the treatment starting monday will help. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*



Sweet Girl said:


> I was reading through all your messages here, and found myself hitting the multiple quote reply button on them all. My reply would have been pages long. I'm just so grateful to you all for taking the time to read about my sweet Tee and her struggles right now, and to send you love and support and advice.
> 
> I am feeling incredibly guilty right now knowing that she is struggling without any treatment. We can't start the new treatment until Monday. Seeing her so tired and low energy, with so many tumours, is just tearing me up. I used to be a huge believer that a dog doesn't know he or she is sick. But it seems impossible to me that she doesn't know she is sick. She has no energy. Even going over to the little parkette behind out house is hard right now. We walk very slowly, and we stay for only a few minutes. She never wants to stay any longer. One day, she even decided to leave before I did.
> 
> And yet - she does still gently wag her tail when I talk to her. She does come out to lie on the couch with me when I get home from work. She can still jump up onto my bed. She eats - she doesn't ask for food, but when I put it in front of her, she is eating it (thank you Fromm Gold wet food!). She still smells every square inch of the ground when we are outside, and she still says hello to her dog friends from the street.
> 
> I'm not ready to give up yet. I don't think she is. I do really believe she will tell me when she is. I want to give this new drug a chance to help her. I just wish I could do more for her. We were walking back from the little parkette yesterday, and it occurred to me that we would probably never play ball again. I got a lump in my throat - not for me, but wondering if she misses it, if she wonders why we don't play ball anymore, or if she knows why. I took a photo a couple of days ago on my blackberry when we were outside - and put up against the one in my signature was just so shocking to me. Shockingly sad. She was the picture of health until two months ago - always a big smile, energy just bursting out of her. I'm going to post the picture of her Wednesday. My poor tired girl. I hope I am not asking too much of her. I love her more than anything. I can't even put it into words. She is my heart. It hurts me so much to know that she is not well, and that there isn't anything I can do to make her feel better.


Sweet Girl: Reading this gives me a lump in my throat-makes me think of my Smooch girl! I believe dogs live in the "moment," so I don't think that Tesia is thinking about when she played ball. I'm sure she is happy and content to just be with you!

I think that picture of her is ADORABLE!


----------



## HolDaisy

Your post reminded me so much of what we went through with Daisy. It really is literally heartbreaking to watch a strong, healthy dog decline  Daisy aged from a 3yr old to a 15yr old dog in the space of 2 weeks, so we understand exactly how you must be feeling. The lack of eating made her so weak aswell. I'm so glad you have found a food that Tee is enjoying at the moment!

It sounds to me as if she still has a little bit more fight left in her yet, and she is so lucky to have you with her. When it's time she will let you know. Daisy kept bravely fighting everyday but she totally let us know when she'd had enough. I really hope that the treatment on Monday will help Tee and she has so many people here that care about her. Even though Tee can't do everything she used to love, one thing is for sure and that's that she constantly has you by her side for comfort through everything 
Hope that you both have a special and quiet weekend together.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sending hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## KiwiD

thinking about you and Tesia.


----------



## TheZ's

Thinking of you and Tesia. I think that picture is a good one. Her eyes are a little sad but considering what she's been through . . . she looks very sweet.


----------



## jealous1

Many thoughts and prayers for your and Tesia. She is such a sweet looking girl . . . take care of yourself so you can continue to take care of her.


----------



## Ranger

Praying for you and Tesia.


----------



## PrincessDi

Please don't worry about updating us! Spending time with your girl is the most important thing. We will wait! When the time comes and I hope that you have lots more time, YOU WILL KNOW! Everything that you are doing is out of love for her. That love will allow you to see, when she lets you know. Many of us here know how difficult and heartwrenching the struggle is. You are both in our thoughts and prayers for strength for both of you. Please give your dear girl big but gentle smooches.


----------



## Thalie

You are doing tons to make her feel better; from finding her something she will eat to lighting up her day by keeping her sniffer busy with the short walks. You are with her, love her, make all decisions in her best interest. There is a good chance the Palladia will help her and the treatment she had before was done from what was known at that point. 

Take care of you as well as you take care of her. Updating us should not become an additional hardship. You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## *Laura*

Tesia's picture is beautiful. Tesia is happy just being loved by you.


----------



## dborgers

Tesia,

You're such a beautiful girl. Even though you don't feel 100% right now you will soon. All of us send hugs and ear scratches.

Danny, Jane, Andy, Katie, and Ollie


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

We are praying for Tesia and you.


----------



## Finn's Fan

I hope you and Tesia are enjoying a snuggly weekend together.


----------



## love never dies

Extra extra hugs to Tesia. Many many weekends together for both of you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending positive vibes and prayers for beautiful Tesia and you.


----------



## swishywagga

Have not been able to post here for a couple of days, so hope this works. Sending extra special thoughts and wishes to you and your beautiful girl. As everyone else has said, please don't worry about posting your updates, just spend your time with Tee and treasure every minute. Our "Tesia Candles" will be lit for you as always. Sending golden hugs across the miles. Take care x


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Praying for Tesia and Sweet Girl!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I have been celebrating the fact that Tesia is eating again - but I am just realizing that she is eating about HALF of what she should be eating!! I celebrate the days that I can get a whole 13oz can into her over the course of a day - but according to Fromm, she should be getting at least 2 cans a day, if not more. There's only about 360 calories in a can. :doh:

I think I need to try to get some kibble mixed back in again. I'm almost scared to try - she has been eating the wet food consistently for about a week - no turning away. If I put down too much at a time, though, she won't finish. We only just went up from 1/3 of a can to 1/2 can at a time. I can't imagine putting down a whole can. 

Do people really feed 2-3 cans of food per day??


----------



## dborgers

Have you considered Nutra-Cal?

"The Nutri-Cal formula contains vitamin A, D & E, Phosphorus, Thiamine, Calcium, Manganese, Iodine, Potassium, Iron, Folic Acid, Riboflavin and other essential ingredients, and provides an additional 338 calories per feeding. When animal is not consuming full feed ration, give 3 teaspoonfuls (1 tablespoonful) per 10 lbs of body weight daily."

It's like concentrated Ensure without the possibility of lactose intolerance that might cause diarrhea.

Amazon.com: Tomlyn Nutri-Cal for Dogs and Cats: Pet Supplies


----------



## cgriffin

Nutri-Cal is a good idea. You should also be able to find it at your vet's office if it takes too long online.
Petsmart has GNC brand vitamins and supplements now. Do you have petsmart in Canada or GNC? If so, GNC makes a high calorie supplement that is very similar to Nutri-cal. 

About dogs eating 2-3 cans of dog food, mine you eat that and more daily if they were allowed, lol. Right now, I am giving the two seniors pills in a spoonfull of canned food and they are drooling over it. 

I can't remember, did you try Hills' prescription diet canned food A/D on Tesia, it also has a high calorie content. 

Wishing Tesia all the best and keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Have you considered Nutra-Cal?
> 
> "The Nutri-Cal formula contains vitamin A, D & E, Phosphorus, Thiamine, Calcium, Manganese, Iodine, Potassium, Iron, Folic Acid, Riboflavin and other essential ingredients, and provides an additional 338 calories per feeding. When animal is not consuming full feed ration, give 3 teaspoonfuls (1 tablespoonful) per 10 lbs of body weight daily."
> 
> It's like concentrated Ensure without the possibility of lactose intolerance that might cause diarrhea.
> 
> Amazon.com: Tomlyn Nutri-Cal for Dogs and Cats: Pet Supplies


This might be a GREAT addition to her diet. You know, someone here mentioned it a few weeks ago, but I totally forgot about it. I am going to print out the ingredients and ask the oncologist if this would be okay for her. Thank you for the reminder! I note that corn syrup is the first ingredient. The human health-conscious person in me immediately goes, eek! But it may well be that the extra calories and chemical make up of corn syrup that causes obesity in humans may help her right now. 

Strangely, there are things we've been told to avoid that I know other cancer dog patients are not being steered away from. It must all have to do with the cancer and treatment. Tesia cannot have any antioxydants, for example. She needed to be taken off her joint treatment for this reason. She also cannot eat any raw food. And I remember flax being warnied against, too, probably because she has had several surgeries (bleeding). My bottom line is, when in doubt, I check with the oncologist first. (I still giggle when I think of him saying, "hey, if she wants Dr. Ballard's, feed her that!")


----------



## Sweet Girl

cgriffin said:


> Nutri-Cal is a good idea. You should also be able to find it at your vet's office if it takes too long online.
> Petsmart has GNC brand vitamins and supplements now. Do you have petsmart in Canada or GNC? If so, GNC makes a high calorie supplement that is very similar to Nutri-cal.
> 
> About dogs eating 2-3 cans of dog food, mine you eat that and more daily if they were allowed, lol. Right now, I am giving the two seniors pills in a spoonfull of canned food and they are drooling over it.
> 
> I can't remember, did you try Hills' prescription diet canned food A/D on Tesia, it also has a high calorie content.
> 
> Wishing Tesia all the best and keeping her in my thoughts.


We do have both PetSmart and GNC. I definitely need to investigate this supplement idea. 

Tee did get A/D when she was post-op and on chemo and eating next to nothing. I credit it with saving her life because such a small amount was a power pack. Maybe I should look into adding some of it back into to the Fromm. I seriously had no idea wet food was so much lower in calories than kibble.


----------



## cgriffin

This is the link to the GNC high calorie supplement:

GNC Pets® Ultra Mega High Calorie Booster Premium Formula Gel - Dog - Sale - PetSmart

If Tesia likes the A/D canned, I also think she would benefit from it. I know there is a A/D dry dog food out, but I have never tried it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

cgriffin said:


> This is the link to the GNC high calorie supplement:
> 
> GNC Pets® Ultra Mega High Calorie Booster Premium Formula Gel - Dog - Sale - PetSmart
> 
> If Tesia likes the A/D canned, I also think she would benefit from it. I know there is a A/D dry dog food out, but I have never tried it.


I am pretty much sold. I think the Nutri-Cal is a good place to start. I tried to link to the page you gave me - and it is not available in Canada. Grr. So often the case. Canadian GNC also doesn't seem to have a dog section. But I am positive I can get Nutri-Cal here. I'm not even going to check with the oncologist first - if I can find the chews or the gel today, I'm going to start to give it. I'm not sure I can get more food into her right now than she is eating. I am adding fish oil to her food, so that's a bit of extra calories, too. 

Thank you!


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry the link did not work for you and you don't have the choice of getting the GNC brand.
I hope the Nutri-cal works for Tesia and you can get some more calories and hopefully some energy into her 

Also another thought besides the A/D, which I still think is a great way to get more calories into her, since she seems to like it is this:

http://www.hillspet.com/products/pd-canine-nd-canine-canned.html

I don't have any experience with it, but it also sounds interesting.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Amazon.com: Tomlyn Nutri-Cal for Dogs and Cats: Pet Supplies 

Amazon will deliver to Canada and I think overnight, it is worth trying..........give Tesia Hugs & Kisses from us!!


----------



## dborgers

SweetGirl

You can order it from their Canadian site. Type "nutri-cal" in the search box:

http://www.amazon.ca


----------



## dborgers

It looks like it's quite a bit cheaper in the states. If you'd like me to order a few tubes here and send it to you I'd be more than happy to.


----------



## porchpotty

I'm still praying that all will turn out fine.


----------



## dborgers

SweetGirl

I PM'd you


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl

I'd only feed her the canned food-you can always offer her more of it.
Would steer away from the harder food-it must be hard for her to eat.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Did the oncologist okay the fish oil? It causes lack of clotting big time. You might want to ask.
If it's okay to give to her, how about giving her a can of sardines in spring water, no salt added, instead? That's what I gave HRH Toby. He got one every day in his food. She might like the taste.
Thinking of you guys constantly. Hoping tomorrow goes well for you.


----------



## Claire's Friend

There is another product called Clinicare that is like Doggie Ensure. You might want to look into that. It's high calorie and could be mixed in with her wet food. If you can't get it there, I would be happy to send some to you.


----------



## jealous1

A couple of years back JC was diagnosed with chronic kidney failure and after he passed, his brother Sam as well. Both got to be super finicky eaters (an unfortunate sympton of CRF) and I worried about their calorie intake as well. I used a generic of the nutria-cal from Petco that even though they weren't crazy over, if you put it in the fridge it came out thick and super sticky and I would put it on the roof of their mouths (kind of like you can with peanut butter). They then didn't have much choice but to lick it off. 

Prayers continue for the two of you that you are having a good weekend and that tomorrow goes good for Tesia.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Okay - I had a big eureka moment as I was driving home from the pet food store. With the wet food being only 360 calories per can, I was like, I NEED to add something. There is no way I could get her to eat two cans a day. So I bought cheese, figuring I would grate it on each meal. But then... EUREKA!

I thought, why not try blending the kibble into a powder and mix it in with the wet? One cup of Fromm Salmon a la Veg is 400 calories. That, plus the can would be the minimum she would need, before cookies and supplement. I got home and tried it - the food blended into a good powder, and when Tee got a whiff of what was going on, she came out to see. So I gave her some mixed into wet food - and she ate it!! Fingers crossed this will last. :crossfing



cgriffin said:


> I am sorry the link did not work for you and you don't have the choice of getting the GNC brand.
> I hope the Nutri-cal works for Tesia and you can get some more calories and hopefully some energy into her
> 
> Also another thought besides the A/D, which I still think is a great way to get more calories into her, since she seems to like it is this:
> 
> http://www.hillspet.com/products/pd-canine-nd-canine-canned.html
> 
> I don't have any experience with it, but it also sounds interesting.





dborgers said:


> It looks like it's quite a bit cheaper in the states. If you'd like me to order a few tubes here and send it to you I'd be more than happy to.





Claire's Friend said:


> There is another product called Clinicare that is like Doggie Ensure. You might want to look into that. It's high calorie and could be mixed in with her wet food. If you can't get it there, I would be happy to send some to you.





jealous1 said:


> A couple of years back JC was diagnosed with chronic kidney failure and after he passed, his brother Sam as well. Both got to be super finicky eaters (an unfortunate sympton of CRF) and I worried about their calorie intake as well. I used a generic of the nutria-cal from Petco that even though they weren't crazy over, if you put it in the fridge it came out thick and super sticky and I would put it on the roof of their mouths (kind of like you can with peanut butter). They then didn't have much choice but to lick it off.
> 
> Prayers continue for the two of you that you are having a good weekend and that tomorrow goes good for Tesia.


I couldn't find Nutri-Cal - but I found a Nutri-Cal equivilent called Energel. It is similar ingredients - but vegetable oil is the first ingredient. It is also a high cal supplement for sick or lactating dogs. I offered some to Tee. At first she was like, "Oh, gross! What IS that?" I had squeezed it onto my fingers (big mistake - more on that later) and let her sniff it. She licked at it and almost jumped back, as if she was just repulsed. I couldn't blame her. It is sort of a big gooey consistency. I figured she didn't like the "chicken" flavour. But before I left her be, I tried once more, and this time she licked it all up. So I gave her some more. Success!

What was NOT so successful was getting the smell off my fingers!! :yuck: I washed my hands four times. I could still smell it. My plan now is to squeeze some onto her cookies each time she gets a treat. 




dborgers said:


> SweetGirl
> 
> I PM'd you


Oh!! I will check - I'm notorious for missing them. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Did the oncologist okay the fish oil? It causes lack of clotting big time. You might want to ask.
> If it's okay to give to her, how about giving her a can of sardines in spring water, no salt added, instead? That's what I gave HRH Toby. He got one every day in his food. She might like the taste.
> Thinking of you guys constantly. Hoping tomorrow goes well for you.


He did okay it. I am giving her Ascenta (from the vet). One teaspoon a day. He would probably pull it if she has to have another surgery. But he said it may well help her overall stiffness and joints.


----------



## cgriffin

Yay! I am glad you could get some more food and calories into Tesia. Keeping my finger's crossed that she will keep eating.
Isnt' it funny how sometimes we have the obvious right in front of our noses and don't see it? - Great idea with the grinding down the dry food and mixing it in with the wet!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good Girl, keep eating sweet Tesia. Mom just brilliant work on your behalf!! (HUGS)


----------



## Thalie

Yay, Tesia, keep enjoying your powdered dry/wet mix and those enhanced cookies. They will do you a ton of good.


----------



## Sweet Girl

cgriffin said:


> I am sorry the link did not work for you and you don't have the choice of getting the GNC brand.
> I hope the Nutri-cal works for Tesia and you can get some more calories and hopefully some energy into her
> 
> Also another thought besides the A/D, which I still think is a great way to get more calories into her, since she seems to like it is this:
> 
> http://www.hillspet.com/products/pd-canine-nd-canine-canned.html
> 
> I don't have any experience with it, but it also sounds interesting.


Oh! I meant to reply to this, too. Thank you! I actually did check it out when I googled the A/D food (after my vet gave it to me). In terms of calories and ingredients, the A/D just seemed more of a power pack. And I figured at the time, she likes it, I'm going to keep her on this one.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Royal Canin has one called Recovery that is like Hills A/D and seems to be more flavorful. I usually use both, so they feel like they are getting something different. Glad to hear she is eating.


----------



## HolDaisy

Keep it up Tesia, you're doing great and we're all thinking of you.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very good news that sweet Tesia is eating!! Praying that this is a much better week and she does well on the Palladia!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

And.... just like that... she refused to eat the powdered kibble again in her wet food. 

Okay. Plain wet food it is. She did eat the whole dish this morning. I'm giving her a Nutri-Cal equivilent called Energel, and cheese and fish oil and cookies. 

She started the Palladia this morning. I'm sure there will be no discernible effect for at least a week. She gets it every Mon-Wed-Fri, and she sees the oncologist every Saturday for the next six weeks, to have her blood tested and weight monitored. I just really hope it helps her feel better.


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for Tesia and that the Palladia will help her.


----------



## leesooim

I'm so glad she's at least eating SOMETHING! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your girl. Many hugs and kisses from Sasha and I to you both :smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying for you both and sending prayers for strength and healing!


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking about you both. All fingers and toes and paws crossed in our house that the Palladia will work.


----------



## Karen519

*Eating*

So glad that Tesia is eating something!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm hoping the Palladia helps! I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

How about an egg now and then? We give them around here with no problems.

May Tesia not have a bad reaction to Palladia, and may it work like a charm for her


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> How about an egg now and then? We give them around here with no problems.
> 
> May Tesia not have a bad reaction to Palladia, and may it work like a charm for her


Eggs are a splendid idea, but it might be good to use the pasteurized ones that are guaranteed free of salmonella, given her compromised immune system.

Hoping and praying that all goes well.


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> How about an egg now and then? We give them around here with no problems.
> 
> May Tesia not have a bad reaction to Palladia, and may it work like a charm for her





GoldensGirl said:


> Eggs are a splendid idea, but it might be good to use the pasteurized ones that are guaranteed free of salmonella, given her compromised immune system.
> 
> Hoping and praying that all goes well.


No word of a lie - eggs are next on my list of foods to try! I was planning to just boil them and cut them up into the wet food. Definitely pasteurized!

Tesia had diarrhea this morning - darn it! It's a side effect of Palladia. If she has it more than twice in 24 hours, I need to advise and her dosage may be cut.  I'm hoping it was a fluke.


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping my fingers crossed that the diarrhea goes away and Tesia will continue eating and get stronger.


----------



## Fella 77

I hope beautiful Tesia is doing OK...Thinking of her..


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Tesia and hope her tummy settles!


----------



## love never dies

Yes - hope her tummy settles - keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes and prayers for you two.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good Morning Sweet Tesia, I hope your feeling better today ((HUGS))!


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you and Tee today.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Praying that Tesia tummy settles!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Whew! All your good wishes helped! She never actually had another poo yesterday - but this morning's was small, but solid. 

I'm wondering if it was the cheese I gave her. 

She got her second dose of Palladia today. I haven't seen much change yet. But I don't imagine it would be immediate. I'll ask when we see the oncologist Saturday about how soon we'll see any change.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sweet Girl said:


> Whew! All your good wishes helped! She never actually had another poo yesterday - but this morning's was small, but solid.
> 
> I'm wondering if it was the cheese I gave her.
> 
> She got her second dose of Palladia today. I haven't seen much change yet. But I don't imagine it would be immediate. I'll ask when we see the oncologist Saturday about how soon we'll see any change.


 :yipee::yipee::yipee: That is EXCELLENT news!! Really praying that thing go well with the palladia and it kicks those tumors in the butt!!


----------



## swishywagga

We have got everything crossed that things will keep on improving! Everyone will keep on praying and sending good wishes your way you can count on that. Hope that everything goes well with your next appointment, "Tesia Candles" lit as always. Take care x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Tesia!


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you both and hoping for continued eating, good poops and that only good news awaits you at your next appt.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Continuing to thinkl about you and praying every day.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you both!


----------



## Thalie

Good thoughts for both you and Tesia from our neck of the woods.


----------



## dborgers

Poppin' in to let you know we're thinking about you two ladies. I can almost feel the Palladia kicking the bejeesus out of the cancer.. Keep eating, dahlink


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you and, as always, sending positive vibes and lots of prayers


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Praying for Tesia and you!


----------



## Sweet Girl

PrincessDi said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee: That is EXCELLENT news!! Really praying that thing go well with the palladia and it kicks those tumors in the butt!!





dborgers said:


> Poppin' in to let you know we're thinking about you two ladies. I can almost feel the Palladia kicking the bejeesus out of the cancer.. Keep eating, dahlink


This is exactly how I think about it. Big huge kick to those cancer cells and tumours!

Her last diarrhea episode came 24 hours after the first dose of Palladia. I held my breath this morning as it was 24 hours after dose 2... and it was ALL GOOD!! It must have either been the cheese or the Energel supplement. I'm going to wait until after I give her the third dose tomorrow and see how Saturday goes before I re-introduce the Energel (or the Nutri-Cal I'll be picking up from the vet today). I'm not going to re-introduce the cheese. I'm going to add eggs instead. 

I feel like she is brighter this week. Still doesn't like to get up in the morning and she walks much slower and is very cautious and slow on the stairs. But when I bring her to the park, she wags her tail and she was trying to get me to toss the ball for her yesterday (I confess I did a couple of times - really short ones). She was thrilled. So was I.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Continued prayers for Tesia, great update.............Thanks and give your girl a HUGE HUG!!


----------



## hubbub

What's life without a few tosses of the ball? Keep living it up Tesia - you're a fighter!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Go, Tee, Go!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I say is she wants you to toss the ball, toss away!!! It will do her a world of good mentally, and probably physically, too, to get *things* moving! Just, like you did, short little tosses.
Great update today. Misty eyed with happiness for you. I remember with HRH when he had a good day, it just made my whole world bright.


----------



## *Laura*

Tee I think you'll be feeling better in no time. Hope you get to do more ball catching soon. You go girl


----------



## dborgers

> But when I bring her to the park, she wags her tail and she was trying to get me to toss the ball for her yesterday (I confess I did a couple of times - really short ones). She was thrilled. So was I.


Yes!! Rays of sunshine. It never rains forever


----------



## HolDaisy

I can just picture Tee in the park running after her ball  bless her, bet she had so much fun. Hope that you guys get lots more good days like this, you both deserve it!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> I say is she wants you to toss the ball, toss away!!! It will do her a world of good mentally, and probably physically, too, to get *things* moving! Just, like you did, short little tosses.
> Great update today. Misty eyed with happiness for you. I remember with HRH when he had a good day, it just made my whole world bright.


This made me misty-eyed right back. Thank you. We went again today, and she had even more energy. Part of me was really worried. Everytime I tossed and she skidded into the catch, I cringed inside. But part of me was also so happy to see her happy and having fun. I decided that was more important. I had been worried she was getting depressed. She was used to playing ball every single day - most days, twice a day. I figured even if this made her really tired, she would have had great fun. We did about twice as long as yesterday (we're still talking very short tosses, for just a few minutes). She also rolled. It takes a bit more effort now to get over, but she did it. I was so happy for her. She has been sleeping hard since we got home (about 5 hours ago) but hopefully she'll get up soon - and be hungry! 



dborgers said:


> Yes!! Rays of sunshine. It never rains forever


I was so afraid she would never get to play ball again. Today was the best day we've had in several weeks.


----------



## dborgers

> I was so afraid she would never get to play ball again. Today was the best day we've had in several weeks.


'Deposits in the "Faith Bank" ' to be used as a down payment on hope the next time something is awry.


----------



## swishywagga

WONDERFUl, WONDERFUl, WONDERFUl, we are so thrilled you had a good day. This is the best news, it brightened our day. Sending you so many mega hugs right now. Take care.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Sweet Girl said:


> This made me misty-eyed right back. Thank you. We went again today, and she had even more energy. Part of me was really worried. Everytime I tossed and she skidded into the catch, I cringed inside. But part of me was also so happy to see her happy and having fun. I decided that was more important. I had been worried she was getting depressed. She was used to playing ball every single day - most days, twice a day. I figured even if this made her really tired, she would have had great fun. We did about twice as long as yesterday (we're still talking very short tosses, for just a few minutes). She also rolled. It takes a bit more effort now to get over, but she did it. I was so happy for her. She has been sleeping hard since we got home (about 5 hours ago) but hopefully she'll get up soon - and be hungry!
> 
> 
> 
> I was so afraid she would never get to play ball again. Today was the best day we've had in several weeks.


Reading this just brightened my day!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

:banana: I'm doing the happy dance for Tee...


----------



## TheZ's

So happy to hear that Tee could enjoy some play.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm happy for you and Tee that good times come again. I remember so well when Sabrina was thrilled to retrieve a ball rolled on the ground just a few feet away from her. On some level it broke my heart to see my proud Retriever Queen so happy to have a ball rolled for her, but it also thrilled me to see her tail wagging and the Retriever Spirit still strong in her.

Cherish these times that make Tee happy. These are powerful memories to bind you through eternity.

Holding you and Tee gently in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Thalie

Oh, I can picture it, the ball tosses, the roll, the happiness. I am so very glad that Tesia feels good enough to do what she loves to do.


----------



## KiwiD

Awww so happy that Tee got to play ball and roll! Who knew seeing your dog enjoying simple pleasures like these could mean SO MUCH. Wishing you many, many more days like this


----------



## goldensrbest

That is good news, i know how important the ball playing is ,when they love to play ball, when spencer got cancer, amoung other ways he told me it was time to go, was he no longer cared to play,he loved playing ball, but when i tossed the ball for the last time, he got up ,went towards the ball,but turned away from it, did not pick it up, it was so very sad,to see my baby not feeling well.


----------



## PrincessDi

We're all celebrating with you for Tesia! Praying that tomorrow is a good day for her as well. It always made my heart happy to be able to play ball with our Max. Even when it got difficult for him and the ball tosses got shorter, it made him happy. That is EVERYthing!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Great news !!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Go Tesia! Get that ball! I'm very happy she got to play her favorite game. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

So glad that Tesia was playing ball!!


----------



## cgriffin

Great to read that Tesia has more energy and is up to ball chasing and rolling, yay


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldensGirl said:


> I'm happy for you and Tee that good times come again. I remember so well when Sabrina was thrilled to retrieve a ball rolled on the ground just a few feet away from her. *On some level it broke my heart to see my proud Retriever Queen so happy to have a ball rolled for her, but it also thrilled me to see her tail wagging and the Retriever Spirit still strong in her.*
> 
> Cherish these times that make Tee happy. These are powerful memories to bind you through eternity.
> 
> Holding you and Tee gently in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


I had moments just like that yesterday, too, as half of the tosses were actually rolls. It's a bit of a tough reality check, eh? But she was happy, her tail was wagging, and her ears were perked up. There will be no more long throws with the Chuckit the full length of a soccer field - but yesterday made me realize there will still be great happiness for her. 



Thalie said:


> Oh, I can picture it, the ball tosses, the roll, the happiness. I am so very glad that Tesia feels good enough to do what she loves to do.


Me, too. So much. There were so many days of just lying on my bed, and walking very slowly to go outside, and not feeling much like eating. I am so hopeful that this is the beginning of an upswing, and that she'll feel better and better on this new medication. 



goldensrbest said:


> That is good news, i know how important the ball playing is ,when they love to play ball, when spencer got cancer, amoung other ways he told me it was time to go, was he no longer cared to play,he loved playing ball, but when i tossed the ball for the last time, he got up ,went towards the ball,but turned away from it, did not pick it up, it was so very sad,to see my baby not feeling well.


Oh, that would truly break my heart, too. And like Spencer and you, if Tesia stopped being interested in a ball, that would also be her telling me it was perhaps getting to be time to go.


----------



## OutWest

I'm so glad Tee is still wanting to play... That's great.


----------



## Goldens R Great

That's so nice to read that Tesia wanted to play with the ball, her tail was wagging and she was happy! Wonderful!


----------



## dborgers

Tesia, keep having fun shagging the ball and enjoying your dinners. You're making mom very happy


----------



## AtticusJordie

Cherish the good days. She seems to be happy with the rolled ball--that is wonderful!

When our Atticus was diagnosed with MST in April of last year at the age of 12, we knew that his days may be numbered. We did all we could with chemo and TLC. He had many, many more good days than bad--and we cherished everyone of them. Many, many fond memories. When his time to go to the Bridge came in August, it was (ever so slightly?) easier to let him go. 

We pray that you have many good days ahead with your furball--take lots of pics--and cherish them.

Peace,

Scott J.


----------



## Bob Dylan

How are you and Tesia doing this morning?


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending good thoughts to sweet Tessia, that she feels well enough to enjoy her food and some ball tossing! Also sending thoughts that next weekend is ever better and that this Palladia puts this into control.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Bob Dylan said:


> How are you and Tesia doing this morning?


We are doing pretty well! We just got back from seeing the oncologist. He was very happy to hear her energy is up and that we played some ball this week.  Her CBC panel was all good; I'll get the urinalysis and fecal results back tomorrow. And she will continue on Palladia.

Her weight was slightly down (.3 of a kilogram). She is an even 24 kilograms today (just under 53 pounds). The biggest challenge is getting enough food into her. The solution? The oncologist said to feed her puppy food!  I had actually been wondering about that. So I am doing my research. Wellness Just for Puppy seems to have a good ingredient list and high calories (515 calories/can): 

Chicken, Chicken Broth, Salmon (A Natural Source of DHA, Docosahexaenoic Acid), Sweet Potatoes, Ground Barley, Carrots, Ground Flaxseed, Canola Oil, Apples, Pears, Bananas, Guar Gum, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Carrageenan, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Riboflavin Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Biotin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement.
Plus Vitamins and Minerals
This is a naturally preserved product.

If I can get 515 calories into her with food, I can probably get another 200 into her with the combo of cookies and fish oil. He said she needs about 700 calories/day. She isn't getting anything near that right now. The Fromm Gold canned food is only 360 calories/can. 

All thoughts welcomed. I know there are many good canned puppy foods - my key things are good ingredient list and HIGH calories. The 515 in a can of Wellness is the highest I have found so far..


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that Tesia is doing well and that her energy is up. Oooh yes puppy food is such a good idea for her, I never even thought of that! Not sure what puppy foods you get over there so will leave it to the others to suggest  Good luck with it and I'm sure you'll find one that she'll like! Sending her hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*



Sweet Girl said:


> We are doing pretty well! We just got back from seeing the oncologist. He was very happy to hear her energy is up and that we played some ball this week.  Her CBC panel was all good; I'll get the urinalysis and fecal results back tomorrow. And she will continue on Palladia.
> 
> Her weight was slightly down (.3 of a kilogram). She is an even 24 kilograms today (just under 53 pounds). The biggest challenge is getting enough food into her. The solution? The oncologist said to feed her puppy food!  I had actually been wondering about that. So I am doing my research. Wellness Just for Puppy seems to have a good ingredient list and high calories (515 calories/can):
> 
> Chicken, Chicken Broth, Salmon (A Natural Source of DHA, Docosahexaenoic Acid), Sweet Potatoes, Ground Barley, Carrots, Ground Flaxseed, Canola Oil, Apples, Pears, Bananas, Guar Gum, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Carrageenan, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Riboflavin Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Biotin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement.
> Plus Vitamins and Minerals
> This is a naturally preserved product.
> 
> If I can get 515 calories into her with food, I can probably get another 200 into her with the combo of cookies and fish oil. He said she needs about 700 calories/day. She isn't getting anything near that right now. The Fromm Gold canned food is only 360 calories/can.
> 
> All thoughts welcomed. I know there are many good canned puppy foods - my key things are good ingredient list and HIGH calories. The 515 in a can of Wellness is the highest I have found so far..


Glad to hear that she is eating the Canned Puppy Food. Have you googled Canned PUppy food high in calories?
Found this on Petfinder-don't know how accurate it is-it says canned and pouch food:
Wet Dog Food Calorie Count - Petfinder


----------



## Sweet Girl

Karen519 said:


> Glad to hear that she is eating the Canned Puppy Food. Have you googled Canned PUppy food high in calories?
> Found this on Petfinder-don't know how accurate it is-it says canned and pouch food:
> Wet Dog Food Calorie Count - Petfinder


She's not getting the canned puppy food yet - I'm just starting my research. I have googled all the brands I could think of - and Wellness has the most calories in a high-quality puppy food. Some brands don't have puppy formulas - they just have all-stages (like the Fromm she is on). 

I have checked Acana, Wysong, Pro Plan, Now Fresh, Merrick, Nutro, and Whole Earth. The ones that have canned puppy formulas are lower in calories than the Wellness. 

Now I'll check out that link - thank you! I'm hoping it's going to give me a comprehensive list (hopefully including puppy formulas!).


----------



## Millie'sMom

What if you added the Honest Kitchen Dehydrated powder into the canned. I think the kind I have is 420 cal/cup?


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow - that link is great, Karen! I am wading through it all - primarily looking for more than 500 calories per can, and then checking ingredients. Thank you so much!!

California Natural Salmon and Sweet Potato is now on the maybe list. 554 calories/can.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Millie'sMom said:


> What if you added the Honest Kitchen Dehydrated powder into the canned. I think the kind I have is 420 cal/cup?


It's a _great_ idea - but Miss Finicky got very suspicious when I added powdered kibble to the food last week - and turned up her sweet little nose! :doh: I think I need to find a high-calorie wet formula to keep her eating.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet girl*

SWEET GIRL

I think it said it's from 2010-not sure how reliable it is, but gives you an overview anyway!

Here is something else-I googled Highest Calorie Canned Puppy food:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/wet/5-star/


----------



## Sweet Girl

Karen519 said:


> SWEET GIRL
> 
> I think it said it's from 2010-not sure how reliable it is, but gives you an overview anyway!


It's incredibly comprehensive. It has all the calorie counts, and then I just go to the websites to check out ingredients and verify the calories and nutrition. I can't thank you enough.

I'm seeing there are some higher calories formulas that are 95% meat - but the protein is too high for her in those. She needs good balance right now, too. I\m leaning towards the Wellness Puppy or the California Natural Salmon and Sweet Potato.


----------



## Karen519

*So happy*

so happy I could help. 
If you google Highest Calorie Puppy Canned food, there is probably lots more!


----------



## dborgers

What if you put some kibble with a little chicken broth in a blender? Is it the smell she doesn't like or the crunchiness?


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> What if you put some kibble with a little chicken broth in a blender? Is it the smell she doesn't like or the crunchiness?


That sounds like a good idea, Danny!


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> What if you put some kibble with a little chicken broth in a blender? Is it the smell she doesn't like or the crunchiness?


I did try that - a few times over the past week. It must be the smell. I got the kibble into a very fine powder and mixed just less than a 1/4 cup with a good half can of wet food... and up to the skies went the nose! Actually, I take that back. She ate it once, and I celebrated because I thought I had solved the problem. But the next day, she had no interest. And I tried again just a couple of days ago, also to no avail. :no:

And get this, Danny - she totally turned up her nose at the Nutri-Cal!! Argh!! I decided to try it this aft, and I thought for sure she would eat it. It got a big paws down. But I'm not giving up - I'll try her again with it tomorrow.

I bought a can of *Wellness Lamb and Sweet Potato*. 549 calories per can. Here are the ingredeients:

*Lamb, Lamb Broth, Lamb Liver, Ocean Whitefish, Ground Barley, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Ground Flaxseed, Canola Oil, Carrageenan, Guar Gum, Potassium Chloride, Canola Oil, Salt, Iron Proteinate (Source Of Chelated Iron), Zinc Proteinate (Source Of Chelated Zinc), Choline Chloride, Vitamins A, E And D3 Supplements, Copper Proteinate (Source Of Chelated Copper), Manganese Proteinate (Source Of Chelated Manganese), Riboflavin Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, D-Biotin.*

Anything raise a red flag with anyone? It has more calories than their Puppy Formula. She has never eaten lamb. I was a little taken aback when the kid at the dog food store said, "Wellness isn't seen as a very high quality food." I said, "what in that list is bad?" He had nothing. Am I reading this list wrong?


----------



## dborgers

> I was a little taken aback when the kid at the dog food store said, "Wellness isn't seen as a very high quality food." I said, "what in that list is bad?" He had nothing. Am I reading this list wrong?


Looks like good ingredients to me. 8% protein. The kid may have been hoping you'd buy a more expensive brand?



> Wellness® Lamb & Sweet Potato Recipe is an excellent source of high quality protein, made with real New Zealand lamb.
> 
> 
> Lamb is also a great alternative for dogs that need a high quality protein source but may be allergic or simply intolerant of other commonly used protein sources. The Sweet Potatoes provide your dog with an excellent source of vitamins, minerals and beta-carotene.
> 
> 
> A blend of fruits and vegetables for antioxidant support.
> High quality protein sources
> Sweet potatoes as an excellent source of vitamins, minerals and beta-carotene


----------



## kwhit

Have you looked into supplementing with Nutri-Cal? Great product and pets love the taste. I sold a ton of it and never had any returned: 

Tomlyn

Here's another product that I sold a lot of to my customers for their dogs that needed extra calories, (the freeze dried dinners). One had a Lab with cancer and this was the only thing she would eat. It kept her weight up:

Stella & Chewy's - Dinners


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Looks like good ingredients to me. 8% protein. The kid may have been hoping you'd buy a more expensive brand?


Very possible. He was also stuck on "you need higher protein for her to gain weight." Well, Tesia can't have too high protein, so around 8 or 9% is it. He kept pulling out cans with protein at like 22% (but still with fewer calories!). I was getting a little frustrated. But man, you feel like a horrible person when someone looks at what you are buying and says, "Wellness isn't really considered a very good brand..." I felt like saying, well, why is it one of your most expensive foods then? 

I tried the lamb on her this morning - she ate it, but not with the enthusiasm that she eats the Fromm duck and chicken. I may do a rotation just to let her have the one she likes. I still feel like there is a solution out there and I just haven't found it yet! (I asked the oncologist about eggs, and he wasn't keen on the idea, as it would be mostly protein and no carbs). 



kwhit said:


> Have you looked into supplementing with Nutri-Cal? Great product and pets love the taste. I sold a ton of it and never had any returned:
> 
> Tomlyn
> 
> Here's another product that I sold a lot of to my customers for their dogs that needed extra calories, (the freeze dried dinners). One had a Lab with cancer and this was the only thing she would eat. It kept her weight up:
> 
> Stella & Chewy's - Dinners


I have tried Nutri-Cal and Energel - neither has gone over well. She takes the Energel begrudgingly - she pretty much balked at the Nuti-Cal yesterday. I'm not giving up. I know if I squeeze it onto cookies, it'll be harder to turn down. But I can tell it's not going to be a long-term solution.

The guy at the store yesterday also offered me some freeze-dried additions, but the protein levels were SO high. Tesia's urea levels go too high if her protein levels are high - they were all about 22% protein.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

For now, probably the best idea would be to rotate the Fromm's and the lamb.
Can you just give Tesia more Fromm's, since she likes it?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Can you get this near you? It's in refrigerator cases at Petsmart/Petco here. Freshpet Fresh Pet Food for Healthy Dogs & Cats | Freshpet Natural Pet Food & Treats
It's not super high in calories, but if you buy a bag of it and put some of it on top of whatever else you're offering, maybe she'd be more inclined to eat it. It has a very, very strong smell and the dogs seem to love it. I wouldn't get the slice and serve roll, I would get the bag which is loose, shredded pieces. Smells good enough for me to eat!
Here's one of them:
Chicken, Beef, Salmon & Egg With Cranberries & Spinach Dog Food Recipe | Freshpet


----------



## GoldensGirl

Green tripe might be a good option. It's stink so dogs love it and it isn't very high protein.


----------



## goldy1

I wish I could think of something you haven't already tried. I have used Nutri-Cal in the past with success. But she has to want to eat it and like the taste so this might not be the thing for Tesia.

I hope that you find something she relishes soon.


----------



## dborgers

What about a drink like Ensure? Balanced with more carbs than protein, tastes good. Maybe she'd drink it like milk?


----------



## Sydney's Mom

You're doing an awesome job taking care of her.

And for the record, I think Wellness is a great brand.  I feed Sydney the Core food.


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that Tesia's appetite returns and she feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Can you get this near you? It's in refrigerator cases at Petsmart/Petco here. Freshpet Fresh Pet Food for Healthy Dogs & Cats | Freshpet Natural Pet Food & Treats
> It's not super high in calories, but if you buy a bag of it and put some of it on top of whatever else you're offering, maybe she'd be more inclined to eat it. It has a very, very strong smell and the dogs seem to love it. I wouldn't get the slice and serve roll, I would get the bag which is loose, shredded pieces. Smells good enough for me to eat!
> Here's one of them:
> Chicken, Beef, Salmon & Egg With Cranberries & Spinach Dog Food Recipe | Freshpet


I'll look for it! Thank you. 



GoldensGirl said:


> Green tripe might be a good option. It's stink so dogs love it and it isn't very high protein.


Funny story - I asked the oncologist about tripe a few weeks ago when Tee was REALLY having a tough time eating anything. You should have seen his face!! He was like, I think there are other things you can find without subjecting yourself to that smell! We had a good laugh. I haven't had the guts yet to try it. 



goldy1 said:


> I wish I could think of something you haven't already tried. I have used Nutri-Cal in the past with success. But she has to want to eat it and like the taste so this might not be the thing for Tesia.
> 
> I hope that you find something she relishes soon.


Thanks. I had no idea I had raised such a picky little eater all these years. But the fact is, she never got anything but dog food for 12 years. The very first time I offered her human food two months ago, she almost jumped back. She was so shocked by the taste, I guess. I do have her eating the canned Fromm Duck and Chicken Pate, and the canned Wellness Lamb and Sweet Potato - the latter is higher calorie, which is good. She eats, just not enough. The Fromm, which she loves, is only about 360 calories a can, and a can is all she will eat over a day. The Wellness Lamb is 550 calories a can, so that's a big difference. She doesn't like it as much as the Fromm, so I will switch them up. 



dborgers said:


> What about a drink like Ensure? Balanced with more carbs than protein, tastes good. Maybe she'd drink it like milk?


I bet she WOULD drink it. I'm going to try it. We'll see if she has a sweet tooth! 



Sydney's Mom said:


> You're doing an awesome job taking care of her.
> 
> And for the record, I think Wellness is a great brand.  I feed Sydney the Core food.


Thank you for that. I couldn't believe I was being told I was feeding her an inferior food. And I just didn't think the ingredient backed that up. If I didn't hate lamb, I'd probably eat it!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Tee and hope you find something that she enjoys eating soon


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you and Tee today.


----------



## dborgers

The canned Green Tripe I've bought doesn't really smell bad. Fingers crossed you find stuff she'll enjoy and eat for mom.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Praying Tesia gets her appetite!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I apologize for not responding sooner. It has been hard for me these past couple of days, losing Penny and all. 

I am happy that Tee started the palladia and that things are going well! This is wonderful news! Is she on a stomach calmer too? Penny was on some acid reducer. I really have no idea when the palladia started working for Penny because it was hard to see her tumor. I do know that we didn’t see any major things that were concerning when she was on the palladia. 

We too, used wellness for Penny. Never thought of puppy food, how clever! We did boil eggs and mixed them up with various meats, tuna, AD, sweet potato and dry food in a food processor. What you are getting into Tee all sound great. Have you tried Ensure? We syringed that into Penny’s month and it is great. It gives liquid and a lot of calories all at once.

I am so happy to read that Tee was playing ball! She must be feeling better! Go Tee! You are doing a great job caring for her. Keeping positive thoughts your way.


----------



## goldensrbest

If you have a bj's,they have freshpet.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just checking in on our girl, to see how she is doing today! Hope her appetite is improving, so that her Mommy isn't so worried.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Hope that Tesia has eaten!


----------



## *Laura*

How is Tee doing? I hope she's eating better


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and Tesia and praying, hope she is eating better.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Lucky Penny said:


> I apologize for not responding sooner. It has been hard for me these past couple of days, losing Penny and all.
> 
> I am happy that Tee started the palladia and that things are going well! This is wonderful news! Is she on a stomach calmer too? Penny was on some acid reducer. I really have no idea when the palladia started working for Penny because it was hard to see her tumor. I do know that we didn’t see any major things that were concerning when she was on the palladia.
> 
> We too, used wellness for Penny. Never thought of puppy food, how clever! We did boil eggs and mixed them up with various meats, tuna, AD, sweet potato and dry food in a food processor. What you are getting into Tee all sound great. Have you tried Ensure? We syringed that into Penny’s month and it is great. It gives liquid and a lot of calories all at once.
> 
> I am so happy to read that Tee was playing ball! She must be feeling better! Go Tee! You are doing a great job caring for her. Keeping positive thoughts your way.


Oh, no. Oh, no. I missed the sad news. I'm going to go look in the Rainbow Bridge. Thank you for responding. There is so need at all to apologize. I feel so sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Praying for Tesia and you!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Poor Tee had another hard start to the day. Or maybe it was worse for me.

She was doing okay, we went out, and she came in and ate breakfast. She went in my room and lay down, and not five minutes later, it all came up. She didn't even have time to stand up.  

She seems better now. I just hate to see her not feeling well. I've been having to give her some Tramadol. I'm going to have to talk to the oncologist on Saturday about making the Tramadol a daily thing.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I was concerned about giving Tiny tramadol every day because HRH Toby had such a hard time with it he couldn't take it, but Tiny has no problems with it at all. She gets 1 pill daily, the vet said she can have up to 4. 
Hoping Tesia has a better day tomorrow, and a good weekend.


----------



## dborgers

Aw. Tee, keep that food down, girl and don't worry your mom.

There shouldn't be any problem with giving Tesia Tramadol. BTW, Susan Marie (Claire's Friend) recommended Gycloflex III. Andy's seems to be moving a whole lot easier after a couple weeks of taking it, so I haven't been giving him Tramadol, but have it on hand if he displays any signs of pain or discomfort.


----------



## *Laura*

Oh no Tee. I hope your tummy settles


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope she feels better soon, I am so sorry. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank you all for the good wishes and support.



dborgers said:


> Aw. Tee, keep that food down, girl and don't worry your mom.
> 
> There shouldn't be any problem with giving Tesia Tramadol. BTW, Susan Marie (Claire's Friend) recommended Gycloflex III. Andy's seems to be moving a whole lot easier after a couple weeks of taking it, so I haven't been giving him Tramadol, but have it on hand if he displays any signs of pain or discomfort.


I am going to look in Gycloflex. It's so hard to know if this is the illness - or the fact that she is not on Sashas Blend or Deramaxx anymore. I started to give her fish oil two weeks ago, so it may not yet be in her system. But the fact is, she was on a daily painkiller for more than a year. Suddenly losing that has obviously left her in pain. Thanks for another recommendation!

And* Hotel4Dogs* (sorry, I meant to hit quote): - thank you for the reassurances about the Tramadol. I know I am gunshy about it because she had it after her surgery and when she had the massive infection and that awful antibiotic - so I know I relate it with her being very nauseous (when it was more likely the antibiotic only). I have been giving her one when needed, but I think she needs a daily dose to build up in her system and take care of the pain.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry that Tee is feeling rough, so many ups and downs when they are not well. Hoping that you both have a better day tomorrow, Tee is always in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope sweet Tessa has a better day tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers

Just thinkin' about ya, Tesia. Hope you're feeling better today, sweetie pie


----------



## swishywagga

Sending special wishes to beautiful Tee, hoping she eats better. Always in our thoughts, take care.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Ky was on Tramadol for quite awhile for her back pain. She took 2 in the AM and 2 in the PM every day.
She never had a problem with them but like everything else they stopped working after awhile.
Praying that Sweet Tee has a better day coming real soon ♥


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thanks you guys. I'm really worried. I don't have time to post much now - but Tee had a bad overnight, with some strange behavior. 

I have to run because we have an appointment with the oncologist at 1 - but our old vet who was away on maternity leave emailed me yesterday to say she was going to be at our clinic today. So we're going to go by to see her first - she hasn't seen Tesia since before she got sick. I'm so happy we're seeing both of our vets today. I am really worried that the new medication just isn't working. 

Joyce - thank you for the info about Tramadol. I think, no matter what, I am going to ask that Tesia be put on a daily painkiller. I'm glad to know it can be given in higher amounts daily.


----------



## Lynlegs

Just to say I'm thinking of you and hope you both feel better after the oncologist's meeting. Hope Tesia feels better when you get her on painkillers.

Sending hugs,

Lyn


----------



## KiwiD

Sorry to hear Tee had a rough night. Good that you get to meet with vets today. Will watch for an update...


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am thinking of you both. Glad your regular vet can see her today. I would not worry about giving her as much pain medicine as she wants. I didn't find out tell later how much pain Penny was in and regret not giving her more pain meds. I was giving Pennny tramadol up to three times a day.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sorry to read that she had a bad night. On my way to light a candle that this is just a bump in the road and the Palladia kicks in for Tessa.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so glad that you are moving to put Tesia on pain meds. Reducing pain helps to promote healing and certainly provides a better quality of life. Chronic pain is simply awful.

Holding Tesia and you in my thoughts and prayers, with candles lit.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## goldensrbest

Human or animal,pain needs control, when you have cancer,no reason to not give meds for pain,no need to suffer.


----------



## TheZ's

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Tesia.


----------



## dborgers

Sorry to read Tesia had a rough night, and I certainly understand the worry. 

Please know Jane and I are praying for both of you. This may be a bump in the road, as many cancer patients have along the way. I hope seeing your regular vet brings you a measure of comfort. After all, she's known Tesia awhile and can offer you an objective opinion and advice in knowing her like she does.

Hang in there. A lot of people are in your corner. There is power in numbers. You are never alone as you walk this road


----------



## Bob Dylan

You are always in my prayers, Lots of Hugs & Kisses for Tesia and her Mom!


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Hey S - I'm so sorry to hear T isn't having a good go the past few days. Let us know what the vets said.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sending prayers and healing thoughts your way


----------



## GoldenMum

Hoping that your vets get sweet Tee some relief. My boy Clyde takes gabepentin daily for arthritic pain.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hi everyone, thank you so much. Just for being here and reading and offering support. It truly means the world right now.

Briefly, here's what happened (though I fear it will be long): Tesia wouldn't eat breakfast yesterday morning. I tried every different flavour I had. One of them, she sniffed and took a lick, and then started to do this weird thing with her head, sort of moving it quickly to one side while breathing loudly out of her nose (if you do what I am describing yourself, it might make sense as a description). I was worried it was a seizure of some kind. But it was very brief, and stopped. I thought, oh my God, was it too hot?? But I always stick my finger in and it is (and was) no more than luke warm. I offered her food through the day, as I was home, but no interest, til about 8pm. She ate most of a bowl. Rejoice.

Overnight, she woke me up twice to go out. That's not abnormal - she is really good about getting outside if she feels sick. But she didn't have diarrhea - just normal - but she didn't want to come back in. She kept walking the other way down the street, walking with a purpose. I could not get her to come in. I finally walked with her the other way, around the short block with her, and we went back in. Five hours later, same poo thing, and she didn't want to come back in. She just stood there. She would walk the other way, but not towards the house. After about 20 minutes, I finally picked her up and carried her. We were in for five minutes, and she was up again. I thought, maybe she really does need to poo again. Out we go. We were out for 40 minutes this time - she really seemed to want to walk, and she stopped several times as though she was going to poop, circled, almost crouched, walked, circled, almost crouched. Nothing. We walked a fair bit to no avail. We came in and slept an hour. She wouldn't eat breakfast again, and did that same thing with her head. 

The oncologist thinks she might have a bit of colitis, which could be from the Palladia. So I'm giving her Metronidazol again. He's not sure about the weird behavior - addled is how I described it - he said it _is_ possible the cancer has spread to her brain  

Overall, he was not encouraged. Which I sadly expected. Her tumours have grown since last week, and she even has new ones. I knew it was not going to be good. I think we both don't think she is responding to the Palladia. He said we could stop, and just manage pain. Or, given it can take 3 weeks for Palladia to have an effect, we could do one more week and then re-evaluate. After some thought, I decided I need to try one more week, just in case. At the same time, she is going to be on Tramadol, twice a day.

Someone in the waiting room today said she looks sad. It broke my heart. I did say to the oncologist that I'm scared I will refuse to see it is the end because I can't let her go. He said, the fact that I am worried about that suggests that won't happen. But he said, if it does, he and my vet will be there to help me see it. He doesn't believe she is there yet. 



Lucky Penny said:


> I am thinking of you both. Glad your regular vet can see her today. I would not worry about giving her as much pain medicine as she wants. I didn't find out tell later how much pain Penny was in and regret not giving her more pain meds. I was giving Pennny tramadol up to three times a day.


I started noticing signs of pain two days ago. I am actually wondering if part of it is the colitis (if that's what she has). I am so happy he immediately said, yes, Tramadol - twice a day. And I am glad to know I can give more if need be. 



PrincessDi said:


> Sorry to read that she had a bad night. On my way to light a candle that this is just a bump in the road and the Palladia kicks in for Tessa.





GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so glad that you are moving to put Tesia on pain meds. Reducing pain helps to promote healing and certainly provides a better quality of life. Chronic pain is simply awful.
> 
> Holding Tesia and you in my thoughts and prayers, with candles lit.
> 
> Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


These candles touch my heart. I look at the sight, and I get all teary. It means so much knowing people have taken the time to do that. 



dborgers said:


> Sorry to read Tesia had a rough night, and I certainly understand the worry.
> 
> Please know Jane and I are praying for both of you. This may be a bump in the road, as many cancer patients have along the way. *I hope seeing your regular vet brings you a measure of comfort. After all, she's known Tesia awhile and can offer you an objective opinion and advice in knowing her like she does.*
> 
> Hang in there. A lot of people are in your corner. There is power in numbers. You are never alone as you walk this road


It was really great. She actually said "she still has her Tesia spark." That made me feel better, because today, I didn't think she had it. Tee did give Paula (my vet) the love paw, which is also something she hasn't been doing so much lately. Paula also doesn't think she's at the end. She was quite shocked by everything - all the tumours, and how much she has changed. She said she will be there for me - she told me to email, and she'll be doing a few shifts here and there (she is on maternity leave). I said, it will be so awful to have to ask either her or her wonderful backfill, who has also been so caring to us through this, to have to be the one at the end. But she said, as awful as it is, as sad as it is, she prefers to be the one at the time, because she loves the dogs just as much and wants to do the best for them. I'm truly so lucky to have such great care for Tee.


----------



## KiwiD

Sorry the news wasn't more encouraging. I'm hoping and praying that she has a better week ahead. Sending tons of positive thoughts east to you both.


----------



## PrincessDi

We're all here for you and Tessa on your journey. We too are praying that this next week, will bring improvements and reversal of those tumors. I can only imagine how difficult this is for both of you. I remember well how hard it was to watch our boy go downhill. It is particularly difficult, because when they are sick, you bond even more with them. When they are sick and hurting, you hurt too! Keeping you both in our thoughts for strength.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry you and Tee are going through all of this..


----------



## swishywagga

We are so sorry that you are going through this terrible time, we can only echo what Danny has said you will ALWAYS have our support and love throughout your journey and beyond. We will of course light our "Tesia Candles" you have both found a special place in our hearts. Sending you are very best wishes across the miles. Take care sweet girl and tesia x


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry that you and beautiful Tee are going through this  it must be heartbreaking for you and you must be exhausted. I think it's definitely worth trying another week to see if there is any difference.

The confusion Tee is experiencing could just be due to her not eating as much, her medication and overall not feeling well so she might just be a little dazed and confused. She's a very lucky girl to have you as her Mom there for her throughout everything and she knows exactly how much you love her. I hope that you two can have a better night tonight and can both get some well needed rest. Sammy sends you both huge puppy hugs and kisses. She's always in our thoughts.


----------



## Lucky Penny

First, stop reading and go give Tee a BIG hug and kiss for me. She is such a strong girl. Bless you and her for all the fight you have put in against this cancer. Your such a great mom, and have done everything I would of done if I were in your shoes. I am sending you good thoughts that Tee is able to feel better, eat and sleep. <3


----------



## OutWest

Sending love and hugs to sweet Tee through the Ethernet.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm so sorry that Tesia has not been feeling well.. I'm praying for good days to come soon.


----------



## Thalie

Big hugs to both of you from our little corner.


----------



## goldy1

Tesia is in my thoughts and prayers. I am praying for a remission on the medicine and am glad your vets agree that there is hope for improvement.

Please take care of yourself because this is very tough on you.


----------



## dborgers

We all wish we had magic wands that could make all this go away. Did the onco suggest any other chemo drugs if the Palladia isn't being effective? Adriamycin, Cytoxan? Anything else? We'll continue to keep you and Tee in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Lynlegs

Keeping you both in my thoughts and sending hugs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so sorry Sweet Girl... the behavior you described does sound so much like colitis. I'm sending my prayers and thoughts to you both. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Sweet Girl

HolDaisy said:


> So sorry that you and beautiful Tee are going through this  it must be heartbreaking for you and you must be exhausted. I think it's definitely worth trying another week to see if there is any difference.
> 
> *The confusion Tee is experiencing could just be due to her not eating as much, her medication and overall not feeling well so she might just be a little dazed and confused.* She's a very lucky girl to have you as her Mom there for her throughout everything and she knows exactly how much you love her. I hope that you two can have a better night tonight and can both get some well needed rest. Sammy sends you both huge puppy hugs and kisses. She's always in our thoughts.


I have wondered that, too. We walk very, very slowly up the street now. And she stops and just stands there every so often. I'm not sure if she is tired or just not sure what to do or just taking in her street. I sometimes wonder if she knows the end is drawing near, and she is just taking in everything around her. She also loses her balance every so often - just sways for a second or wobbles. I'm not sure if it's her legs or that she is lightheaded. 

I did get some ground beef yesterday, and she seems to like it. My big problem now - she wouldn't take a Pill Pocket.  That is an absolute first since she got sick, and it has me worried. I finally got the little Tramdol capsule into the beef mixture, and she ate it. But the Metronidazole tablet is bigger - I haven't gotten that into her yet. This is a concern. I'm wondering if it's because I was forced to buy the flavour she had at the height of her nausea in November - maybe she associates the smell with that time. I'll go to a different store today and get another kind. :crossfing



Lucky Penny said:


> *First, stop reading and go give Tee a BIG hug and kiss for me. *She is such a strong girl. Bless you and her for all the fight you have put in against this cancer. Your such a great mom, and have done everything I would of done if I were in your shoes. I am sending you good thoughts that Tee is able to feel better, eat and sleep. <3


I did. I got up and went and kissed her face all over and gave her a big hug. Then I did it all again.  



dborgers said:


> We all wish we had magic wands that could make all this go away. Did the onco suggest any other chemo drugs if the Palladia isn't being effective? Adriamycin, Cytoxan? Anything else? We'll continue to keep you and Tee in our thoughts and prayers


He said there is one other chemo we could try, but he thinks it would have less chance of working that the Palladia. It was choice 2 when Palladia was choice 1, and just straight pain management was choice 3. He said Tesia's cancer is very strange - in the way it has spread and advanced so quickly in so many different ways (cutaneous and subcutaneous tumours, in so many parts of her body). It is a relatively rare one to begin with, and more aggressive than they usually see from melanoma. And it may well be that it is just too big and powerful. Breaks my heart. My girl was always so strong. This is proving to be stronger than her. 



Dallas Gold said:


> I'm so sorry Sweet Girl... the behavior you described does sound so much like colitis. I'm sending my prayers and thoughts to you both. (((HUGS))).


Does it? I'm sort of relieved to hear that, as it is something I can treat. I got a Metronidazole into her yesterday afternoon, and she had a good poo last evening. None this morning, even though she ate 250g of ground beef last night (a bit more than a half pound) mixed with a little rice I had left over from her previous meal. I have not been able to get another one into her today - she won't take a Pill Pocket or a piece of cheese, and I am woefully bereft of anything else to tempt with (no peanut butter, for example). She seems to have gone off wet dog food - but maybe I'll try the pill in some food on my finger. It can't hurt to try. 

Thank you - everyone - for your continued good wishes.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Metronidazole, my DH is on that medication and said it has a horrible taste. He has no appetite mostly liquids.

So glad she did eat for you, give your sweet Tesia Hugs & Kisses from us!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Bob Dylan said:


> Metronidazole, my DH is on that medication and said it has a horrible taste. He has no appetite mostly liquids.
> 
> So glad she did eat for you, give your sweet Tesia Hugs & Kisses from us!


I wonder if she got a taste of it yesterday when she took it in the Pill Pocket, and now she won't take the risk again. She took it for a week about two months ago with no issues. I'm at a loss. But I'm glad you told me this, because I won't try to hide it in the ground beef I'm feeding her right now, at the risk of turning her off of it.


----------



## PrincessDi

Holding you and sweet Tesia in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Tesia*

Sweet girl I am so very sorry about Tesia not walking to take the pill.
June, didn't know your hubby was on the same meds.
I am praying for all!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Keeping you and Tesia in our thought. As PrincessDi wrote earlier it is oh so true how you bond with them even more.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Metronidazole is horrid tasting!! The only way I can get it into Tito is to shove it down his throat.
I'm sorry Tesia and you are having such a rough time. I wish I could say words of wisdom and comfort, but there really aren't any. Just sending hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## dborgers

When push came to shove getting Andy to take pills I put them in a wad of peanut butter, opened his mouth, and put them on the back of his tongue. There was no way he could separate the pill from the peanut butter, and the PB hid the taste of the pills.


----------



## GoldensGirl

If peanut butter is out, would something like Cheez Whiz work?


----------



## OutWest

dborgers said:


> When push came to shove getting Andy to take pills I put them in a wad of peanut butter, opened his mouth, and put them on the back of his tongue. There was no way he could separate the pill from the peanut butter, and the PB hid the taste of the pills.


This is what I was going to suggest. It seems harsh but it does works and it not really harsh. If you place it at the back of her tongue, close her mouth and hold it shut gently, and stroke her throat, it will go down and she won't taste it. 

Sending more good thoughts to you and Tee.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Sweet Girl said:


> I wonder if she got a taste of it yesterday when she took it in the Pill Pocket, and now she won't take the risk again. She took it for a week about two months ago with no issues. I'm at a loss. But I'm glad you told me this, because I won't try to hide it in the ground beef I'm feeding her right now, at the risk of turning her off of it.


Try another flavor of Pill Pocket. I had the same thing happen and went to the Peanut Butter flavor. Caused enough confusion and made the task easy again. Did you know you could get a coupon from Greenies?
Printable Dog Food Coupons - Dog Treat Coupons - Cat Treats | Greenies.com


----------



## Sweet Girl

desi.n.nutro said:


> Try another flavor of Pill Pocket. I had the same thing happen and went to the Peanut Butter flavor. Caused enough confusion and made the task easy again. Did you know you could get a coupon from Greenies?
> Printable Dog Food Coupons - Dog Treat Coupons - Cat Treats | Greenies.com


I did. It was exactly what I thought might be the problem, too. But, no go. I switched from the hickory (a big favourite previously) to the chicken. I was thinking of trying the peanut butter - until I tried to give her peanut butter yesterday - and she spit it out. :no: 

And thanks for the link! That will come in handy!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I used to use bread and put a little bit of peanut butter on it and put the pill in the peanut butter then the dog would eat that. I hope that something will work! Something stinky like tuna?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and praying for Tesia.


----------



## SandyK

I used Natural Balance rolls to put all of Abby's meds in. She had to take a lot of meds and the pill pockets would have been more expensive. It was a little more time consuming, but she loved it. Comes in a few different flavors also. Good luck and I hope you find something that works for Tesia!!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry to post that sweet Tesia passed today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you Laura. I came to this thread first, hoping that everything is back to "normal". Tears are falling, very sorry for the loss of sweet Tesia.
Rest in peace Tesia.


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you Laura. I came to this thread first, hoping that everything is back to "normal". Tears are falling, very sorry for the loss of sweet Tesia.
> Rest in peace Tesia.


I know. My tears have been falling all night too


----------



## dborgers

I feel like I lost a friend.


----------



## Bob Dylan

dborgers said:


> I feel like I lost a friend.


 
We all lost a friend.....Hugs for Tee's Mom!


----------



## Sydney's Mom

dborgers said:


> I feel like I lost a friend.


Completely agree. 

I hope that Sweet Girl is getting some rest and taking care of herself after these hard and stressful few months.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I think that we are all feeling the same way for Sweet Girl and Tee. It's never easy...


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so sad to read of Tesia's passing. It is the hardest thing we ever have to do. I know your pain, it hurts so bad. Have some comfort in knowing Tee is no longer in pain and she is running with Penny and all of our other golden babies. She will never be forgotten, because she will always be in all of our hearts. <3 She has such a beautiful soul. My thoughts go out to you Sweet Girl.


----------



## goldy1

Oh I am so sad tonight. Tesia fought so hard and was so good and brave. She will be remembered and loved forever.


----------

